# Incontro



## francoff (28 Aprile 2018)

Ieri sera siamo partiti per il mare in una cittadina ad una ora e mezza da casa e molto gettonata qui da noi Qualche giorno di relax e svago . Oggi mentre facevamo lo struscio in centro L abbiamo incontrato stava passeggiando con una donna ( sposata ?) comunque la cosa non mi ha innervosito ma lei L ho vista sbiancare ma si è ripresa subito , ci siamo quasi scontrati intenti come eravamo a guardare le vetrine . Un ciao e via senza fermarsi. Chissà se mi dirà che era lui quello sul corso


----------



## ologramma (28 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo partiti per il mare in una cittadina ad una ora e mezza da casa e molto gettonata qui da noi Qualche giorno di relax e svago . Oggi mentre facevamo lo struscio in centro L abbiamo incontrato stava passeggiando con una donna ( sposata ?) comunque la cosa non mi ha innervosito ma lei L ho vista sbiancare ma si è ripresa subito , ci siamo quasi scontrati intenti come eravamo a guardare le vetrine . Un ciao e via senza fermarsi. Chissà se mi dirà che era lui quello sul corso


 che vuoi che ti dice , mi sembra che tu li hai sorpresi sulla panchina che si stavano lasciando ma tu non dovresti sapere chi è lui  perchè la tua lei non te lo ha detto mi sembra.
Comunque logico che lei si è sentita turbata tra loro c'è stata sempre una storia per cui vederlo e anche con un altra si è è sentita sulle spine poi mettici che non è passato molto tempo , qui si dice da ambo le parti ci si mette anni per dimenticare  che poi è una balla perchè ci si pensa sempre


----------



## francoff (28 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> che vuoi che ti dice , mi sembra che tu li hai sorpresi sulla panchina che si stavano lasciando ma tu non dovresti sapere chi è lui  perchè la tua lei non te lo ha detto mi sembra.
> Comunque logico che lei si è sentita turbata tra loro c'è stata sempre una storia per cui vederlo e anche con un altra si è è sentita sulle spine poi mettici che non è passato molto tempo , qui si dice da ambo le parti ci si mette anni per dimenticare  che poi è una balla perchè ci si pensa sempre


Hai ragione però se me lo dicesse ne sarei contento . Ricordi bene io non dovrei sapere chi è .


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione però se me lo dicesse ne sarei contento . Ricordi bene io non dovrei sapere chi è .


Se io fossi lei, pensando che tu non lo conosci, non te lo direi mai.
Eviterei di rimetterlo in mezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se io fossi lei, pensando che tu non lo conosci, non te lo direi mai.
> Eviterei di rimetterlo in mezzo.


Quoto


----------



## disincantata (28 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo partiti per il mare in una cittadina ad una ora e mezza da casa e molto gettonata qui da noi Qualche giorno di relax e svago . Oggi mentre facevamo lo struscio in centro L abbiamo incontrato stava passeggiando con una donna ( sposata ?) comunque la cosa non mi ha innervosito ma lei L ho vista sbiancare ma si è ripresa subito , ci siamo quasi scontrati intenti come eravamo a guardare le vetrine . Un ciao e via senza fermarsi. Chissà se mi dirà che era lui quello sul corso



Che sfiga!   Capisco l'imbarazzo di tua moglie.  Normale  non ne parli.


----------



## Frithurik (29 Aprile 2018)

Pensa a rilassarti (credo che sia difficile), goditi la vacanza.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se io fossi lei, pensando che tu non lo conosci, non te lo direi mai.
> Eviterei di rimetterlo in mezzo.


Cosa cambia anzi io eviterei ombre sul nuovo cammino.
Bisogna condividere nel bene e nel male ..  la vita non è tutta rose e fiori... Ci sono le spine e il concime ...


----------



## francoff (29 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che sfiga!   Capisco l'imbarazzo di tua moglie.  Normale  non ne parli.


Che sfiga fino a lì ... e' un posto frequentatissimo dalle nostre parti , sai quanta gente che conosciamo che abbiamo incontrato ? Più che altro la sorpresa non ci pensavo . Comunque come L abbiamo incrociato così si è allontanato , lo spazio di un attimo . Ora colazione .


----------



## void (29 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione però se me lo dicesse ne sarei contento . Ricordi bene io non dovrei sapere chi è .


Umanamente ti capisco, ma non penso avrebbe senso dirtelo (e poi tu non gli hai detto di averla vista), servirebbe solo a riaprire una ferita. 
Se per lei la storia è chiusa è solo un fantasma del passato. Perché rinvangarlo ora.

Se proprio senti il bisogno che te ne parli, chiedigli se dopo l'incontro di ieri non ha qualcosa da dirti (visto che è sbiancata)

Per il resto ha ragione Ologramma, non si dimentica niente, tradito e traditore convivono con i propri mostri. Solo che i tradito non ha scelto di averli.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> Umanamente ti capisco, ma non penso avrebbe senso dirtelo (e poi tu non gli hai detto di averla vista), servirebbe solo a riaprire una ferita.
> Se per lei la storia è chiusa è solo un fantasma del passato. Perché rinvangarlo ora.
> 
> Se proprio senti il bisogno che te ne parli, chiedigli se dopo l'incontro di ieri non ha qualcosa da dirti (visto che è sbiancata)
> ...


L'ultimo pezzo è da quotare.  
Ma almeno dare un volto al fantasma   ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo partiti per il mare in una cittadina ad una ora e mezza da casa e molto gettonata qui da noi Qualche giorno di relax e svago . Oggi mentre facevamo lo struscio in centro L abbiamo incontrato stava passeggiando con una donna ( sposata ?) comunque la cosa non mi ha innervosito ma lei L ho vista sbiancare ma si è ripresa subito , ci siamo quasi scontrati intenti come eravamo a guardare le vetrine . Un ciao e via senza fermarsi. Chissà se mi dirà che era lui quello sul corso


non ne parlerei. Se tu non sai chi è , fartelo vedere vorrebbe dire tirare fuori una storia e soprattutto mi potrei il problema che tu potresti fraintendere come una mia nostalgia. 
Io rivederlo con un'altra mi avrebbe fatto male dentro. Perché comunque qualcosa c'è stato e non sparisce un un attimo.
Dirtelo, parlarne, avrebbe potuto far trasparire il suo dispiacere. Anche se ha voluto ripartire con te.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ne parlerei. Se tu non sai chi è , fartelo vedere vorrebbe dire tirare fuori una storia e soprattutto mi potrei il problema che tu potresti fraintendere come una mia nostalgia.
> Io rivederlo con un'altra mi avrebbe fatto male dentro. Perché comunque qualcosa c'è stato e non sparisce un un attimo.
> Dirtelo, parlarne, avrebbe potuto far trasparire il suo dispiacere. Anche se ha voluto ripartire con te.


Quoto
E aggiungo che anche per rispetto verso l’altro e a quello che c’è stato eviterei di coinvolgerlo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo partiti per il mare in una cittadina ad una ora e mezza da casa e molto gettonata qui da noi Qualche giorno di relax e svago . Oggi mentre facevamo lo struscio in centro L abbiamo incontrato stava passeggiando con una donna ( sposata ?) comunque la cosa non mi ha innervosito ma lei L ho vista sbiancare ma si è ripresa subito , ci siamo quasi scontrati intenti come eravamo a guardare le vetrine . Un ciao e via senza fermarsi. Chissà se mi dirà che era lui quello sul corso


Ogni azione, fatta o non fatta, ha un perché

E l'onestà, la sincerità.. le metterei davvero in posti marginali, da questo punto di vista

Se non ti dice nulla c'è un perché

Se te lo dicesse, ci sarebbe un perché

Buona ricerca, in entrambe le eventualità


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> E aggiungo che anche per rispetto verso l’altro e a quello che c’è stato eviterei di coinvolgerlo


 esatto, dire qualsiasi cosa in un momento di ricostruzione sarebbe stato sbilanciare ancora.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Aprile 2018)

Rispetto verso l'amante !!! E verso il coniuge ?? 
Non cambia nulla sapere con ci è andato il coniuge in vacanza. 
Intanto sono la vacanza è finita ...


----------



## mistral (29 Aprile 2018)

A mio marito prenderebbe un infarto se la incontrasse con me.
Farebbe di tutto perché io non la vedessi,ha giustamente il terrore di rivangare la dolorosa questione chiusa.
Idem farei io al suo posto, non vorrei che mio marito leggesse qualsivoglia emozione negativa o positiva sul mio viso.
Ad oggi,andare in una cittadina di mare che abbiamo sempre amato frequentare e dove lei ha la casa di famiglia è tabù.
Lui non vuole assolutamente sentir parlare di andarci.
Non capisco perché dovremmo rinunciarci ma mi adeguo finché lui ha questo disagio misto a malessere al solo pensiero.


----------



## francoff (30 Aprile 2018)

Ieri poi me lo ha detto. Mi ha detto che quello con cui ci siamo quasi scontrati e che lei ha salutato era lui.
Ho fatto finta di non capire chi fosse il lui allora m ha  detto lui lui. Le ho domandato se era da ieri che ci pensava e lei m’ ha risposto : si, ma non a lui ma se dirmi o meno che l avevamo incontrato. Che era combattuta ma poi non ce l’ ha fatta e ha dovuto dirlo. Che sperava di aver fatto la scelta giusta. Forse sono un debole non so, ma francamente ho voglia di pace e di avere la forza di passare oltre , se si pensa che ne valga la pena, e siccome si prevede tempo brutto per il 1 maggio le ho chiesto se le andava di andare a vedere Euroflora a Genova , siamo appassionati entrambi di giardinaggio anche se i nostri sforzi vengono vanificati dai nostri cagnoloni. Con questo passare oltre spero , e glielo dirò in macchina domani mentre si va a Genova, di averle fatto capire che conta l’ ora e adesso , che entra solo senoi lo facciamo entrare .


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

La cosa positiva è che è stata sincera con te ..
Non ho capito è lei che ti ha detto che non sa se ha fatto la scelta giusta?


----------



## francoff (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La cosa positiva è che è stata sincera con te ..
> Non ho capito è lei che ti ha detto che non sa se ha fatto la scelta giusta?


Lei m ha detto che spera di aver fatto la scelta giusta nel dirmi che l avevamo incontrato o se invece era meglio far finta di nulla. Le considerazioni fatte dalle nostre amiche di forum le ha fatte anche lei naturalmente, non è stupida.....Non penso invece che abbia fatto la riflessione ultima di nocciola.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei m ha detto che spera di aver fatto la scelta giusta di dirmi che l avevamo incontrato o se invece era meglio far finta di nulla. Le considerazioni fatte dalle nostre amiche di forum le ha fatte anche lei naturalmente, non è stupida.....Non penso invece che abbia fatto la riflessione ultima di nocciola.


Per me ha dimostrato che sei più importante dell'altro.
Il che non è poco ..
Anche se già lo sapevi..
Far vivere un tradito con un fantasma accanto non è bello ..
Poi ognuno è sadico a modo suo ..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei m ha detto che spera di aver fatto la scelta giusta nel dirmi che l avevamo incontrato o se invece era meglio far finta di nulla. Le considerazioni fatte dalle nostre amiche di forum le ha fatte anche lei naturalmente, non è stupida.....Non penso invece che abbia fatto la riflessione ultima di nocciola.


Se ha fatto la cosa giusta lo sai tu e l’importante è che tu sia sereno
Ho il brutto vizio di creare legami con le persone che a vari livelli sono stati importanti per me e non amo rinnegare le scelte fatte proprio perché sono state scelte consapevoli. Da qui la riflessione che ho fatto. 
Non credo sia importante se lei l’abbia fatta o no. Credo sia importante che stiate andando avanti


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me ha dimostrato che sei più importante dell'altro.
> Il che non è poco ..
> Anche se già lo sapevi..
> Far vivere un tradito con un fantasma accanto non è bello ..
> Poi ognuno è sadico a modo suo ..


 Già il fatto di essere lì dimostra che lui sia più importante,


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Già il fatto di essere lì dimostra che lui sia più importante,


E se è più importante perché farlo vivere con i fantasmi ?? La sincerità prima di tutto in un rapporto ... Altrimenti ognuno perfatti suoi ..


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> "La sincerità prima di tutto".


Questi sono slogan efficaci, ma che nella fattispecie, se proprio non si sa o non si può rinunciare allo slogan (in questa come in milioni di altre fattispecie) andrebbero, per esser precisi, lievemente rettificati

"La sincerità DOPO il tutto"


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questi sono slogan efficaci, ma che nella fattispecie, se proprio non si sa o non si può rinunciare allo slogan (in questa come in milioni di altre fattispecie) andrebbero, per esser precisi, lievemente rettificati
> 
> "La sincerità DOPO il tutto"


Dipende da cosa vuoi dalla vita ...
Se per te è più importante il rispetto di chi ti sei trombato .   O per la persona di chi hai accanto??


----------



## void (30 Aprile 2018)

Mi fa piacere che Lei abbia fatto questa scelta coraggiosa, direi che è un altro passo importante verso di te.
D'altra parte per tua moglie questa è stata l'occasione per chiudere definitivamente la tomba, dopo averti mostrato tutti i contenuti. Forse anche per Lei questo è stato un bene.

Penso che dovresti andare nella sua direzione e dirle di quel giorno, quando la hai vista sulla panchina. Forse servirebbe anche a te per chiudere la tomba...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa vuoi dalla vita ...
> Se per te è più importante il rispetto di chi ti sei trombato .   O per la persona di chi hai accanto??


Mah non so..  
Di quel che io voglia dalla vita, credo che alla vita gli importi assai poco, per non dire nulla

Da me stesso, in un contesto, ciò che voglio (anzi pretendo) è descriverlo per quello che è, e non per come piacerebbe vederlo a me

In questo caso, se proprio mi fosse impossibile rinunciare a evocare sincerità, fosse mia moglie direi (e a mia moglie lo dissi anche) "la sincerità DOPO il tutto.

Non "prima" di tutto.

A me sembra quadrare, a te no?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah non so..
> Di quel che io voglia dalla vita, credo che alla vita gli importi assai poco, per non dire nulla
> 
> Da me stesso, in un contesto, ciò che voglio (anzi pretendo) è descriverlo per quello che è, e non per come piacerebbe vederlo a me
> ...


Della vita di noi non je ne frega niente..
Sei te che gli dai un senso..
E mi ripeto senza pippe mentali ... Chi ha più valore chi scegli per viverci insieme o una trombata ...
Poi ognuno sceglie quello che vuole..


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia anzi io eviterei ombre sul nuovo cammino.
> Bisogna condividere nel bene e nel male ..  la vita non è tutta rose e fiori... Ci sono le spine e il concime ...


Se ne è parlato allo sfinimento. Adesso basta.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne è parlato allo sfinimento. Adesso basta.


Ok come lei comanda


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Della vita di noi non je ne frega niente..
> Sei te che gli dai un senso..
> E mi ripeto senza pippe mentali ... Chi ha più valore chi scegli per viverci insieme o una trombata ...
> Poi ognuno sceglie quello che vuole..


Ma.. io non capisco cosa c'entri il valore o la trombata.. con quel che dicevo prima

Si parlava di "sincerità prima di tutto"

Il valore, la trombata la vita. Le pippe... e chi li ha tirato fuori?

Sincerità PRIMA di che?

Prima c'era la famosa trombata che tiri fuori tu, altro che sincerità. Anzi LE trombate

Se ora c'è sincerità (benissimo) è una sincerità DOPO tutto

Non PRIMA

Resta un bello slogan .. ma qui in questa situazione non si può usare.

Per me


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ok come lei comanda


È la mia motivazione.
Come abbiamo visto invece la moglie di Francof ha scelto diversamente.
Ma che problemi hai? Perché vedi come un ordine una opinione diversa?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. io non capisco cosa c'entri il valore o la trombata.. con quel che dicevo prima
> 
> Si parlava di "sincerità prima di tutto"
> 
> ...


Ecco allora è stata sincera dopo [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne è parlato allo sfinimento. Adesso basta.


Adesso basta come lo intendi??[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Skorpio (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco allora è stata sincera dopo [emoji41]


Son 3 ore che lo dico.. 

La sincerità PRIMA di tutto 

(Col cazzo "prima" :carneval: )


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

Anche prima ... Se poi non vieni ascoltato [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2018)

E io faccio quella che rompe...

La sincerità non ha un prima e non ha neppure un dopo. 

E' una azione che si agisce oppure no. 
Ed è quindi una decisione. 

Che non riguarda l'altro ma se stessi. 

Si è sinceri solo se si è in pace con se stessi. 

Se no, si aggiusta la realtà in modo da renderla masticabile. Prima di tutto a noi stessi. 

In ogni caso, la moglie di francoff ha confermato un impegno assunto. 

E ha fatto bene. 
A mio parere. 

Ma mica per francoff, per se stessa. 
Per non avere sospesi da gestire in una situazione in cui l'impegno preso riguarda la chiarezza. 

SE non avesse parlato, quella che ne avrebbe subito le conseguenza sarebbe stata lei. Si sarebbe ritrovata nella situazione di doppia vita. 

Quella che afferma una cosa e poi ne fa un'altra. 

E questo è distruttivo. Crea muri e distanze con l'altro, se lo si vuole vicino. 

Fra l'altro, in questo modo, si è pure presa al volo l'occasione di valutare la presenza di francoff dopo la bomba. 

E anche questo è importante. Per procedere insieme.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io faccio quella che rompe...
> 
> La sincerità non ha un prima e non ha neppure un dopo.
> 
> ...


Bè direi che ha fatto bene a tutti e due... Ops c'è una che aveva detto basta.


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bè direi che ha fatto bene a tutti e due... Ops c'è una che aveva detto basta.


Io credo che non la sincerità, ma la fedeltà a se stessi, essere Uno in se stessi, non possa che essere positivo. 

Magari non nel breve periodo. Ma sulla lunga sì. 
In funzione della Morte sì. E io penso che sia l'unica cosa che veramente conti nella Vita.

Certo, se ci si muove in funzione di un progetto che dispoticamente viene lasciato a dominare sul benessere...il discorso cambia. E allora le frammentazioni hanno un loro senso di esistere. 

Come ha senso, a quel punto, anche l'esistenza di compensazioni fuori da un contesto dispotico che crea frammentazione accettato da ambo le parti. 

In questo caso, mi riferisco alla situazione raccontata da francoff non al progetto dispotico, la signora di francoff ha risolto anche il non detto di lui. 

Quel non detto avrà un peso non indifferente comunque. 

Questo giro è andata liscia. Lei, ha preso la decisione "giusta" per se stessa senza sapere che prendendola avrebbe anche sollevato lui da un non detto che lui si porta dentro. 

Potrebbe non andare così liscia in futuro. 

A quel punto si vedrà se francoff saprà prendersi il carico dei suoi non detti. SE sono non detti che lui si tiene perchè così ha deciso per sè, oppure se sono non detti che si tiene in caso di necessità. (armi nascoste fra alleati). 

Auguro il meglio.


----------



## lorella89 (30 Aprile 2018)

[


----------



## francoff (30 Aprile 2018)

Grazie ipazia scrivi sempre cose su cui riflettere.


----------



## francoff (30 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> E aggiungo che anche per rispetto verso l’altro e a quello che c’è stato eviterei di coinvolgerlo


Rispetto per chi ha fatto parte della nostra vita.


----------



## Moni (30 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io faccio quella che rompe...
> 
> La sincerità non ha un prima e non ha neppure un dopo.
> 
> ...


Ottima analisi


----------



## Moni (30 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ha fatto la cosa giusta lo sai tu e l’importante è che tu sia sereno
> Ho il brutto vizio di creare legami con le persone che a vari livelli sono stati importanti per me e non amo rinnegare le scelte fatte proprio perché sono state scelte consapevoli. Da qui la riflessione che ho fatto.
> Non credo sia importante se lei l’abbia fatta o no. Credo sia importante che stiate andando avanti


Non credo che sua moglie l'abbia rinnegata la sua precedente storia ma non conosco bene la vicenda.
Io comune L avrei detto esattamente come ha fatto lei e L avrei fatto per essere corretta con me stessa e con l'uomo con il quale sto ricostruendo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non credo che sua moglie l'abbia rinnegata la sua precedente storia ma non conosco bene la vicenda.
> Io comune L avrei detto esattamente come ha fatto lei e L avrei fatto per essere corretta con me stessa e con l'uomo con il quale sto ricostruendo.


Non ho detto che lei l’abbia rinnegata. Non la conosco e non so cosa pensa. Ho spiegato perché io non lo avrei fatto.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

Ecco allora c'è chi tiene più alla famiglia  e chi venera l'amante ..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco allora c'è chi tiene più alla famiglia  e chi venera l'amante ..[emoji7][emoji7]


Se ti riferisci a me direi che o non mi spiego o non hai capito


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me direi che o non mi spiego o non hai capito


Non mi riferisco a te . Ma a tutti quelli che proteggono l'amante per rispetto del caxxo


----------



## random (1 Maggio 2018)

A me questa dimostrazione di sincerità è piaciuta. Ti ha detto una cosa che riteneva tu non conoscessi, di cui dovevi essere all'oscuro. Il fatto che si sia posta dei dubbi sul parlare o meno ed abbia scelto infine di dirtelo da, a mio giudizio,  ancora più valore al suo gesto che non nel casi di una decisione presa d'impulso. Ci ha ragionato su ed ha scelto.:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2018)

Io non credo lo avrei detto, mi sarei sentita ancora più in colpa, a disagio.
Però .....dipende anche da come si sta sviluppando la ricostruzione. Se sentissi che far conoscere "il soggetto" aiuti lo farei. La moglie di francoof , sicuramente ha deciso, conoscendo il marito. Non lo ha fatto di sicuro per se stessa.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io non credo lo avrei detto, mi sarei sentita ancora più in colpa, a disagio.
> Però .....dipende anche da come si sta sviluppando la ricostruzione. Se sentissi che far conoscere "il soggetto" aiuti lo farei. La moglie di francoof , sicuramente ha deciso, conoscendo il marito. Non lo ha fatto di sicuro per se stessa.


Cosa cambia una terza persona c'è stata fra di loro ...mica è un [emoji317].


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io non credo lo avrei detto, mi sarei sentita ancora più in colpa, a disagio.
> Però .....dipende anche da come si sta sviluppando la ricostruzione. Se sentissi che far conoscere "il soggetto" aiuti lo farei. La moglie di francoof , sicuramente ha deciso, conoscendo il marito. Non lo ha fatto di sicuro per se stessa.


Quoto l’ultima frase


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia una terza persona c'è stata fra di loro ...mica è un [emoji317].


 intanto vai a tirar fuori qualcosa che cerchi di superare. Magari l'altro non apprezzerebbe.
Dargli un volto, porta a fare delle considerazioni.
Quante volte abbiamo letto , non pensavo mio marito/ mia moglie potesse essere attratto da una persona simili.
Vengono fatte una serie di osservazioni da parte del tradito. 
Francoff , lo aveva scoperto da solo, per cui ha incassato bene. A suo tempo aveva già fatto le varie considerazioni.
La differenza c'è e non è poca.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto vai a tirar fuori qualcosa che cerchi di superare. Magari l'altro non apprezzerebbe.
> Dargli un volto, porta a fare delle considerazioni.
> Quante volte abbiamo letto , non pensavo mio marito/ mia moglie potesse essere attratto da una persona simili.
> Vengono fatte una serie di osservazioni da parte del tradito.
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto vai a tirar fuori qualcosa che cerchi di superare. Magari l'altro non apprezzerebbe.
> Dargli un volto, porta a fare delle considerazioni.
> Quante volte abbiamo letto , non pensavo mio marito/ mia moglie potesse essere attratto da una persona simili.
> Vengono fatte una serie di osservazioni da parte del tradito.
> ...


La differenza non c'è .
E ci manca pure che apprezzerebbe ... "Mazza che bona/o quella/o che ti sei trombata/o"
Ma che favole leggete....
 .. Uno si sceglie l'amante.. se poi si vergogna di chi si è trombato?o ha paura Delle considerazioni ??  ... Certo che se si nasconde con chi si è tradito vuol dire nascondere ancora la propria identità al chi ha accettato di perdonare ... si parte sempre con le migliori intenzioni [emoji58][emoji58].
Poi perché uno/a lo scopre da solo il tradimento incassa bene ??
Non ci arrivo sono limitato ..
Per me francoff si è comportato da bravo genitore. E lei sta recuperando il rapporto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La differenza non c'è .
> E ci manca pure che apprezzerebbe ... "Mazza che bona/o quella/o che ti sei trombata/o"
> Ma che favole leggete....
> .. Uno si sceglie l'amante.. se poi si vergogna di chi si è trombato?o ha paura Delle considerazioni ??  ... Certo che se si nasconde con chi si è tradito vuol dire nascondere ancora la propria identità al chi ha accettato di perdonare ... si parte sempre con le migliori intenzioni [emoji58][emoji58].
> ...


Ma nessuno sta dicendo il contrario


----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sta dicendo il contrario


Qualcuno ha scritto che c'è differenza.[emoji52]


----------



## francoff (1 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto vai a tirar fuori qualcosa che cerchi di superare. Magari l'altro non apprezzerebbe.
> Dargli un volto, porta a fare delle considerazioni.
> Quante volte abbiamo letto , non pensavo mio marito/ mia moglie potesse essere attratto da una persona simili.
> Vengono fatte una serie di osservazioni da parte del tradito.
> ...


Confermo  l ' impressione che ebbi su di lui quando lo vidi L altra volta , anche se stavolta L ho visto per pochi secondi , però ho sentito la sua voce nel saluto .


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma mica per francoff, per se stessa.


 Che non è quello che avrebbe voluto lui


----------



## void (1 Maggio 2018)

Come era l'euroflora? Tempo grigio da quelle parti.


----------



## francoff (1 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Come era l'euroflora? Tempo grigio da quelle parti.


Purtroppo sì tempo grigio . Euroflora stupenda , peccato non la facciano tutti gli anni . Ci sono opere d arte , ambientazioni veramente da togliere il fiato . Poi a casa si cerca di copiare di adattare una idea , purtroppo i cani non e' che siano rispettosi nei nostri sforzi ma sono il nostro branco e a loro si perdona tutto .


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (1 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri poi me lo ha detto. Mi ha detto che quello con cui ci siamo quasi scontrati e che lei ha salutato era lui.
> Ho fatto finta di non capire chi fosse il lui allora m ha  detto lui lui. Le ho domandato se era da ieri che ci pensava e lei m’ ha risposto : si, ma non a lui ma se dirmi o meno che l avevamo incontrato. Che era combattuta ma poi non ce l’ ha fatta e ha dovuto dirlo. Che sperava di aver fatto la scelta giusta. Forse sono un debole non so, ma francamente ho voglia di pace e di avere la forza di passare oltre , se si pensa che ne valga la pena, e siccome si prevede tempo brutto per il 1 maggio le ho chiesto se le andava di andare a vedere Euroflora a Genova , siamo appassionati entrambi di giardinaggio anche se i nostri sforzi vengono vanificati dai nostri cagnoloni. Con questo passare oltre spero , e glielo dirò in macchina domani mentre si va a Genova, di averle fatto capire che conta l’ ora e adesso , che entra solo senoi lo facciamo entrare .


Mi è sempre piaciuto l'agire di tua moglie a carte scoperte e prima che leggessi questo post pensavo di dirti che secondo me avebbe scelto di parlarti, e che avrebbe dovuto farlo, dal mio punto di vista. Ci vedo davvero desiderio di spazzare via tutto il brutto e volontà onesta che tu stia bene insieme a lei; è sincera e viaggia su un'onda pulita permettendoti così anche di scegliere di andare oltre senza ombre. Quel che resta dell'onestà è quanto serve, elemento fondamentale per ridarsi serenità; non capirò mai chi sostiene che non sarebbe stato utile da parte di lei parlartene. Come fate a non capire quanto invece sia importante?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi è sempre piaciuto l'agire di tua moglie a carte scoperte e prima che leggessi questo post pensavo di dirti che secondo me avebbe scelto di parlarti, e che avrebbe dovuto farlo, dal mio punto di vista. Ci vedo davvero desiderio di spazzare via tutto il brutto e volontà onesta che tu stia bene insieme a lei; è sincera e viaggia su un'onda pulita permettendoti così anche di scegliere di andare oltre senza ombre. Quel che resta dell'onestà è quanto serve, elemento fondamentale per ridarsi serenità; non capirò mai chi sostiene che non sarebbe stato utile da parte di lei parlartene. Come fate a non capire quanto invece sia importante?


Sarà, Io la vedo tanto come un gioco di scelte obbligate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Confermo  l ' impressione che ebbi su di lui quando lo vidi L altra volta , anche se stavolta L ho visto per pochi secondi , però ho sentito la sua voce nel saluto .


non ricordo bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La differenza non c'è .
> E ci manca pure che apprezzerebbe ... "Mazza che bona/o quella/o che ti sei trombata/o"
> Ma che favole leggete....
> .. Uno si sceglie l'amante.. se poi si vergogna di chi si è trombato?o ha paura Delle considerazioni ??  ... Certo che se si nasconde con chi si è tradito vuol dire nascondere ancora la propria identità al chi ha accettato di perdonare ... si parte sempre con le migliori intenzioni [emoji58][emoji58].
> ...


non hai capito, francoff sapeva già chi era. Era pronto, tanto che ha aperto il 3d.
Non stiamo parlando di incassare bene il tradimento. Ma trovarsi faccia a faccia col terzo.
Nessuno sta dicendo che francoff non sia un buon genitore o che la moglie non stia recuperando il rapporto. Sono anche certa che è un'ottima madre, il tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere col essere buon genitore. 
Le considerazioni si fanno eccome, da entrambe le parti.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non hai capito, francoff sapeva già chi era. Era pronto, tanto che ha aperto il 3d.
> Non stiamo parlando di incassare bene il tradimento. Ma trovarsi faccia a faccia col terzo.
> Nessuno sta dicendo che francoff non sia un buon genitore o che la moglie non stia recuperando il rapporto. Sono anche certa che è un'ottima madre, il tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere col essere buon genitore.
> Le considerazioni si fanno eccome, da entrambe le parti.


Io non ho capito[emoji36][emoji36][emoji36].
Ok avete ragione [emoji13].
Rispettate l'altro [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]..
Come girare bene la frittata [emoji54][emoji54][emoji54]


----------



## Moni (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non hai capito, francoff sapeva già chi era. Era pronto, tanto che ha aperto il 3d.
> Non stiamo parlando di incassare bene il tradimento. Ma trovarsi faccia a faccia col terzo.
> Nessuno sta dicendo che francoff non sia un buon genitore o che la moglie non stia recuperando il rapporto. Sono anche certa che è un'ottima madre, il tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere col essere buon genitore.
> Le considerazioni si fanno eccome, da entrambe le parti.


Quoto 
Soptutto sul tradimento e buon genitore


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ricordo bene


L
Lo definii un uomo fine nell' aspetto e nel comportamento che vidi. Poi altro non posso dire , non perché sia un segreto ma perché non lo so.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi è sempre piaciuto l'agire di tua moglie a carte scoperte e prima che leggessi questo post pensavo di dirti che secondo me avebbe scelto di parlarti, e che avrebbe dovuto farlo, dal mio punto di vista. Ci vedo davvero desiderio di spazzare via tutto il brutto e volontà onesta che tu stia bene insieme a lei; è sincera e viaggia su un'onda pulita permettendoti così anche *di scegliere di andare oltre* senza ombre. Quel che resta dell'onestà è quanto serve, elemento fondamentale per ridarsi serenità; non capirò mai chi sostiene che non sarebbe stato utile da parte di lei parlartene. Come fate a non capire quanto invece sia importante?


Infatti il mio proporle di andare a Euroflora senza dare seguito alla sua "confessione" era proprio per questo motivo : andare oltre . Poi ieri in auto ne abbiamo brevissimamente parlato non volevo che lei fraintendesse questo andare oltre con un mio disinteresse .


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

Per quanto riguarda che il traditore/tradittrice sia un buon genitore ho dei dubbi. Chi tradisce è un egoista, toglie tempo e soldi alla famiglia e sopratutto ai figli. I figli vedono la sofferenza di chi subisce il tradimento e la loro sofferenza della nuova situazione, sono presi in giro anche loro per non parlare della distruzione della famiglia che dovrebbe proteggerli educarli e farli crescere. Il traditore trasmette dei valori sbagliati. Quindi no non è un buon genitore.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda che il traditore/tradittrice sia un buon genitore ho dei dubbi. Chi tradisce è un egoista, toglie tempo e soldi alla famiglia e sopratutto ai figli. I figli vedono la sofferenza di chi subisce il tradimento e la loro sofferenza della nuova situazione, sono presi in giro anche loro per non parlare della distruzione della famiglia che dovrebbe proteggerli educarli e farli crescere. Il traditore trasmette dei valori sbagliati. Quindi no non è un buon genitore.


Questa tesi l ho sostenuta pure io  ed in un ragionamento logico mettendo tutti i se ed i ma al loro posto esatto,  la conclusione non può che essere questa. Poi quando penso a come si è sempre fatta carico dei figli, complice anche le mie trasferte e ipotizzando che io non l avessi mai scoperto, non posso dire che sia una cattiva madre.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa tesi l ho sostenuta pure io  ed in un ragionamento logico mettendo tutti i se ed i ma al loro posto esatto,  la conclusione non può che essere questa. Poi quando penso a come si è sempre fatta carico dei figli, complice anche le mie trasferte e ipotizzando che io non l avessi mai scoperto, non posso dire che sia una cattiva madre.


Tutto giusto e sensato quello che scrivi, ma appunto bisogna mettere come dici tu i se ed i ma al posto giusto e chi si comporta in quel modo a mio modo di vedere non è un buon padre o una buona madre. Questi gesti cancellano il buono che è stato fatto prima e dopo. Ha lasciato degli strascichi che non si cancelleranno mai nel tradito/a è nei figli.
Tu hai visto tua moglie piangere con l'amante su una panchina ( segno di amore ), fregandosene dei figli e di te, quando quel tempo doveva dedicarlo solo a voi.


----------



## patroclo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda che il traditore/tradittrice sia un buon genitore ho dei dubbi. Chi tradisce è un egoista, toglie tempo e soldi alla famiglia e sopratutto ai figli. I figli vedono la sofferenza di chi subisce il tradimento e la loro sofferenza della nuova situazione, sono presi in giro anche loro per non parlare della distruzione della famiglia che dovrebbe proteggerli educarli e farli crescere. Il traditore trasmette dei valori sbagliati. Quindi no non è un buon genitore.


...continuo a pensare che hai una visione estremamente limitata della vita, tutto tagliato con l'accetta del rancore......


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...continuo a pensare che hai una visione estremamente limitata della vita, tutto tagliato con l'accetta del rancore......


Nessun rancore, solo fatti oggettivi e visione della realtà.  Io vedo in vece in molte risposte qui sul forum, rassegnazione su un qualcosa che è diventata normalità quando non dovrebbe esserlo e giustificazione. La vita o è bianca o è nera, non esiste il grigio per un progetto di vita e costruzione di una famiglia coinvolgendo eventuali figli, e sopratutto la vita del marito o moglie. In questa discussione si è addirittura parlato di rispetto verso l'amante della moglie. Cose da pazzi.


----------



## void (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Nessun rancore, solo fatti oggettivi e visione della realtà.  Io vedo in vece in molte risposte qui sul forum, rassegnazione su un qualcosa che è diventata normalità quando non dovrebbe esserlo e giustificazione. La vita o è bianca o è nera, non esiste il grigio per un progetto di vita e costruzione di una famiglia coinvolgendo eventuali figli, e sopratutto la vita del marito o moglie. In questa discussione si è addirittura parlato di rispetto verso l'amante della moglie. Cose da pazzi.


Invece il grigio esiste, anzi è il colore predominante della vita.

Si può sbagliare, si può cadere e rialzarsi con dignità. O si può non rialzarsi affatto. Le persone sono diverse, si comportano e reagiscono in modo diverso. La moglie di Francof ha sbagliato, nessuno lo nega, ma da li a dire che non sia stata o non sia una buona madre ce ne passa. Credo anche che abbia saputo dimostrare che è possibile recuperare uno sbaglio, che è possibile farlo con dignità e determinazione.  Alla fine ha dimostrato più amore di tanti partner che non tradiscono ma vivono il rapporto di coppia con passività indifferenza e rassegnazione. 

Certo sarebbe preferibile usare altre strade, ma la vita non è una cosa perfetta, e gli uomini tantomeno.

Non so che esperienza abbia avuto tu, ma dai tuoi scritti emerge costantemente una intransigenza ed un astio che non devono necessariamente essere presenti nelle storie degli altri. Magari il tuo vissuto giustifica questo, non lo so e non mi permetto di giudicare, ma penso che generalizzare sia sbagliato.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere col essere buon genitore.
> Le considerazioni si fanno eccome, da entrambe le parti.


Quotone


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda che il traditore/tradittrice sia un buon genitore ho dei dubbi. Chi tradisce è un egoista, toglie tempo e soldi alla famiglia e sopratutto ai figli. I figli vedono la sofferenza di chi subisce il tradimento e la loro sofferenza della nuova situazione, sono presi in giro anche loro per non parlare della distruzione della famiglia che dovrebbe proteggerli educarli e farli crescere. Il traditore trasmette dei valori sbagliati. Quindi no non è un buon genitore.


Non hai figli, vero?


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Invece il grigio esiste, anzi è il colore predominante della vita.
> 
> Si può sbagliare, si può cadere e rialzarsi con dignità. O si può non rialzarsi affatto. Le persone sono diverse, si comportano e reagiscono in modo diverso. La moglie di Francof ha sbagliato, nessuno lo nega, ma da li a dire che non sia stata o non sia una buona madre ce ne passa. Credo anche che abbia saputo dimostrare che è possibile recuperare uno sbaglio, che è possibile farlo con dignità e determinazione.  Alla fine ha dimostrato più amore di tanti partner che non tradiscono ma vivono il rapporto di coppia con passività indifferenza e rassegnazione.
> 
> ...


Tradire non è un errore. Partiamo da questo fatto. Lascia stare la mia storia che è una fotocopia di tutte le storie lette qui dentro. Cambiano solo gli attori. Tu sei un tradito o un traditore? Non lo ricordo e da questa risposta si capirà il tuo modo di pensare. Francoff ha fatto la sua scelta e come tale la rispetto ed è giusto così, ma addirittura vedere dell'amore verso quello che ha fatto la moglie mi crea disagio. Il discorso di essere un buon genitore vedo che non l'hai compreso dalle mie parole. Io non sto generalizzando ma cerco di far vedere le cose in maniera non buonista come accade qui.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non hai figli, vero?


Si ne ho


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Nessun rancore, solo fatti oggettivi e visione della realtà.  Io vedo in vece in molte risposte qui sul forum, rassegnazione su un qualcosa che è diventata normalità quando non dovrebbe esserlo e giustificazione. La vita o è bianca o è nera, non esiste il grigio per un progetto di vita e costruzione di una famiglia coinvolgendo eventuali figli, e sopratutto la vita del marito o moglie. In questa discussione si è addirittura parlato di rispetto verso l'amante della moglie. Cose da pazzi.


Se tu hai una visione così manichea della realtà, che cavolo ci stai a fare in un forum di traditori traditi e amanti? Guarda che le regole della popolazione generale, che servono per l'appunto per distinguere il bianco e il nero non hanno bisogno di approfondimento.
Ti ingoi la tua bella pillolina la domenica a messa e stai Buono buono felice e contento con le tue certezze.

Perché vedi, tanto per dirne una è tanto più vero che il padre traditore che tradisce la moglie, o a maggior ragione la madre Traditrice che tradisce il marito, sono genitori molto migliori di quelle che sarebbero le loro controparti senza tradimento. Perché in un caso si è trovata una strategia che minimizza le frustrazioni interne dell'individuo, nell'altro caso hai una testa di cazzo a casa che vorrebbe sfogarsi altrove ma non può e che sicuramente mostrerà maggiori segni di impazienza e giramento di coglioni nei confronti dei figli Che inevitabilmente ne fanno le spese.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si ne ho


Non ti meravigliare se a un certo punto smetteranno di parlare con te.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se tu hai una visione così manichea della realtà, che cavolo ci stai a fare in un forum di traditori traditi e amanti? Guarda che le regole della popolazione generale, che servono per l'appunto per distinguere il bianco e il nero non hanno bisogno di approfondimento.
> Ti ingoi la tua bella pillolina la domenica a messa e stai Buono buono felice e contento con le tue certezze.
> 
> Perché vedi, tanto per dirne una è tanto più vero che il padre traditore che tradisce la moglie, o a maggior ragione la madre Traditrice che tradisce il marito, sono genitori molto migliori di quelle che sarebbero le loro controparti senza tradimento. Perché in un caso si è trovata una strategia che minimizza le frustrazioni interne dell'individuo, nell'altro caso hai una testa di cazzo a casa che vorrebbe sfogarsi altrove ma non può e che sicuramente mostrerà maggiori segni di impazienza e giramento di coglioni nei confronti dei figli Che inevitabilmente ne fanno le spese.


Sono qui per dare una mia opinione è se diversa dalla tua devi comunque portarne rispetto cosa che tu non fai. Se tu pensi che per risolvere un problema bisogna andare a scopre in giro e non confrontarsi in casa , be hai una visione povera della vita. Sei frustrato con il tuo compagno e compagna, lo si lascia non aggiungi problemi e prese per il culto.  La pillola la domenica a messa la lascio a te.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti meravigliare se a un certo punto smetteranno di parlare con te.


Tu credi? Ho magari vedranno che ci si può fidare di una persona sincera che non si nasconde dietro a false scuse per il proprio egoismo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io non ho capito[emoji36][emoji36][emoji36].Ok avete ragione [emoji13].Rispettate l'altro [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]..Come girare bene la frittata [emoji54][emoji54][emoji54]


 se la metti sul discorso rispetto, chiudiamo subito. Visto che stiamo parlando di tradimento non c'è neanche da discuterne.Si parla di considerazione dell'altro in quel determinato contesto, è come camminare sulle uova, appena ti muovi si rompono. Sono passi che vanno ponderati,in fase di ricostruzione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda che il traditore/tradittrice sia un buon genitore ho dei dubbi. Chi tradisce è un egoista, toglie tempo e soldi alla famiglia e sopratutto ai figli. I figli vedono la sofferenza di chi subisce il tradimento e la loro sofferenza della nuova situazione, sono presi in giro anche loro per non parlare della distruzione della famiglia che dovrebbe proteggerli educarli e farli crescere. Il traditore trasmette dei valori sbagliati. Quindi no non è un buon genitore.


sesso, figli, sono due mondi diversi, anche l'amore verso un terzo. Sono cassetti diversi. L'importante è non mescolare i contenuti.


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sesso, figli, sono due mondi diversi, anche l'amore verso un terzo. Sono cassetti diversi. L'importante è non mescolare i contenuti.


I contenuti si mescolano inevitabilmente non raccontiamo storie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> I contenuti si mescolano inevitabilmente non raccontiamo storie.


Un buon genitore rimane tale , non è questione di insegnamenti trasmessi.
Ci sono genitori che non tradiscono e sono pessimi, quindi non è quello l'elemento determinate nell'insegnamento che si trasmette ad un figlio.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se la metti sul discorso rispetto, chiudiamo subito. Visto che stiamo parlando di tradimento non c'è neanche da discuterne.Si parla di considerazione dell'altro in quel determinato contesto, è come camminare sulle uova, appena ti muovi si rompono. Sono passi che vanno ponderati,in fase di ricostruzione.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se la metti sul discorso rispetto, chiudiamo subito. Visto che stiamo parlando di tradimento non c'è neanche da discuterne.Si parla di considerazione dell'altro in quel determinato contesto, è come camminare sulle uova, appena ti muovi si rompono. Sono passi che vanno ponderati,in fase di ricostruzione.


Io non la metto in nessun contesto..
Io penso che il rispetto lo si deve prima a la persona con cui si ha intenzione di ricostruire..
Semplice ... 
Se ti muovi sulle uova qualunque cosa farai si rompono ...
Non è semplice né per il traditore né per il tradito...
E comunque per  il tradito già ha subito abbastanza penso che un pochino di risposte le debba avere .. nei modi e nei tempi  oppurtuni.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono qui per dare una mia opinione è se diversa dalla tua devi comunque portarne rispetto cosa che tu non fai. Se tu pensi che per risolvere un problema bisogna andare a scopre in giro e non confrontarsi in casa , be hai una visione povera della vita. Sei frustrato con il tuo compagno e compagna, lo si lascia non aggiungi problemi e prese per il culto.  La pillola la domenica a messa la lascio a te.


Quello che scrive _cose da pazzi _ e snocciola continuamente giudizi di valore all'amatriciana sei tu. Quindi non venirmi a parlare di rispetto per le opinioni altrui. Ho detto semplicemente che questo è un forum di approfondimento a cui secondo me non serve qualcuno che ricalca l'opinione preconfezionata dei valori della morale comune. Mica ho detto che sei un ipocrita, probabilmente ci credi davvero nei codici morali che cerchi di vendere alla platea sbagliata. Questo non toglie che tu sia utile al dibattito generale come una forchetta nel brodo oppure al massimo come un punchingball. Perché vedi, la stragrande maggioranza delle persone che trovi a scrivere qui, persino quelle particolarmente povere di mezzi culturali, hanno dovuto fare i conti proprio con le sfumature di cui tu neghi l'esistenza, e di conseguenza destrutturare e poi ristrutturare (all'interno di un percorso comunque intriso di sofferenze) il proprio codice morale di condotta. Ed è questo secondo me che merita rispetto, molto più che l'ennesima marchetta, quantunque sincera  ai set di risposte preconfezionate alle grandi domande della vita.
Sul discorso dei figli sicuramente l'onestà paga, di certo un padre duro e inflessibile sui valori si accantona in fretta, tanto non è che di volta in volta devi far fatica per capirlo. Una volta che ce l'hai davanti e hai ben compreso come ragiona, sicuramente può essere utile come appoggio, ma non mi aspetto certo comprensione.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> I contenuti si mescolano inevitabilmente non raccontiamo storie.


Saperlo fare o non saperlo fare è una delle caratteristiche del genitore capace rispetto alla pippa. Esattamente come quelli che, pur non tradendo magari, si portano a casa le frustrazioni lavorative. È sempre una questione di non mescolare i cassetti. Ovvio che poi ci sia gente che non è all'altezza. Ma se ci fosse una patente obbligatoria per fare i genitori, sarebbe abilitata a figliare forse una persona su 1000


----------



## void (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tradire non è un errore. Partiamo da questo fatto. Lascia stare la mia storia che è una fotocopia di tutte le storie lette qui dentro. Cambiano solo gli attori. Tu sei un tradito o un traditore? Non lo ricordo e da questa risposta si capirà il tuo modo di pensare. Francoff ha fatto la sua scelta e come tale la rispetto ed è giusto così, ma addirittura vedere dell'amore verso quello che ha fatto la moglie mi crea disagio. Il discorso di essere un buon genitore vedo che non l'hai compreso dalle mie parole. Io non sto generalizzando ma cerco di far vedere le cose in maniera non buonista come accade qui.


Tutte e due le cose, traditore e tradito. Ho vissuto ambedue le tipologie frustrazioni che derivano da tali azioni.

Ovviamente, non sono fiero ne dell'una ne dell'altra cosa, ma ho imparato a non generalizzare e a non banalizzare ciò che la vita ci riserva e soprattutto a non dare giudizi.

Quando parlavo di amore, riferendomi alla moglie di Francof ne parlavo nel contesto della sua situazione. Certe cose, giuste o sbagliate possono accadere, ma ci vuole coraggio (e credimi non è affatto facile) prendere una decisione così tranciante come quella che lei ha preso e portato avanti con determinazione.

E' facile amare una persona quando non hai alternative, ma quando ti trovi nella sua situazione e devi scegliere, ti porti dentro inevitabilmente un mostro con cui combattere ogni giorno. La scelta che lei ha fatto, netta, senza ripensamenti, evidenzia a mio parere amore nei confronti di Francof. Più di quello di una moglie che sta con te solo per abitudine e consuetudine. Questo volevo dire.

Poi certo è facile replicare che se lo amava così tanto non lo avrebbe tradito, ma come ti dicevo la vita è fatta di grigi e tutti possono cadere. Ma non tutti sanno rialzarsi nello stesso modo. E da questo punto di vista non concordo con te (ed qui che generalizzi), non ci sono storie fotocopia in questo forum. 

Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi


----------



## Lorella (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda che il traditore/tradittrice sia un buon genitore ho dei dubbi. Chi tradisce è un egoista, toglie tempo e soldi alla famiglia e sopratutto ai figli. I figli vedono la sofferenza di chi subisce il tradimento e la loro sofferenza della nuova situazione, sono presi in giro anche loro per non parlare della distruzione della famiglia che dovrebbe proteggerli educarli e farli crescere. Il traditore trasmette dei valori sbagliati. Quindi no non è un buon genitore.


Mat, il tuo pensiero l'ho avuto anch'io.....non sai quante volte. Chi tradisce comunque mette a repentaglio la vita di una famiglia, e sicuramente non si comporta da genitore responsabile. Però le dinamiche sono talmente tante, che dare la definizione del "buon genitore" è quanto mai difficile. Essere genitori è una cosa difficilissima, e non ci viene dato il libretto delle istruzioni. Io posso dire che mio marito (traditore) con i nostri figli ha sempre avuto un comportamento ineccepibile, gli ha dedicato molto tempo ed energie, persino più di me che per esigenze lavorative, ero meno presente. Tuttora credo che nel suo egoismo, le uniche persone che realmente abbia amato più di se stesso, siano i figli. Quindi, anche se non ha avuto un comportamento responsabile, non me la sento di affermare che sia stato un cattivo genitore. E' un genitore. Con i suoi peccati. Come tutti. Tante altre volte poi mi sono chiesta se la mia scelta di crepare di sofferenza da sola, senza coinvolgere nessun altro, sia stata la migliore. L'ho fatto perchè non volevo coinvolgere due bambini che all'epoca erano ancora piccoli e che sarebbero stati distrutti. Quanto avrei voluto anch'io sfogarmi, fare una bella scenata, dare un calcio nel sedere a mio marito e spedirlo a dormire in macchina!  Ma non l'ho fatto. E non mi sento un'eroina per questo. Forse anche il mio comportamento è stato sbagliato, non ho detto la verità.....quindi come vedi....


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Io non mi capacito veramente ogni volta di come non si riesca mai a compartimentare la coppia rispetto alla famiglia. Anche perché sono due entità diverse e spesso nemiche. Io posso essere tranquillamente un pessimo marito ma il rapporto che ho con i miei figli prescinde da quello che ho con mia moglie. Anzi volendo proprio portare Questo ragionamento alle estreme conseguenze, la moglie passa i figli restano Quindi se c'è un investimento da fare in modo disinteressato E comunque fino in fondo è solo quello sui figli.


----------



## HP72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un buon genitore rimane tale , non è questione di insegnamenti trasmessi.
> Ci sono genitori che non tradiscono e sono pessimi, quindi non è quello l'elemento determinate nell'insegnamento che si trasmette ad un figlio.


E' vero che il fatto di essere traditore non fa di quella persona un pessimo genitore, tuttavia il tradimento in se non è un atto che non coinvolga l'intera famiglia, figli inclusi.
Il tradimento ha sempre delle conseguenze sui figli ed è impossibile, direi quasi patologico, che non coinvolga l'intero mondo attorno alla coppia.
Il traditore penserà sempre di riuscire a chiudere il suo tradimento in un mondo a parte ma quando questo emerge allora si accorge di quanto questo tentativo sia fallibile ed inutile ....


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Mat, il tuo pensiero l'ho avuto anch'io.....non sai quante volte. Chi tradisce comunque mette a repentaglio la vita di una famiglia, e sicuramente non si comporta da genitore responsabile. Però le dinamiche sono talmente tante, che dare la definizione del "buon genitore" è quanto mai difficile. Essere genitori è una cosa difficilissima, e non ci viene dato il libretto delle istruzioni. Io posso dire che mio marito (traditore) con i nostri figli ha sempre avuto un comportamento ineccepibile, gli ha dedicato molto tempo ed energie, persino più di me che per esigenze lavorative, ero meno presente. Tuttora credo che nel suo egoismo, le uniche persone che realmente abbia amato più di se stesso, siano i figli. Quindi, anche se non ha avuto un comportamento responsabile, non me la sento di affermare che sia stato un cattivo genitore. E' un genitore. Con i suoi peccati. Come tutti. Tante altre volte poi mi sono chiesta se la mia scelta di crepare di sofferenza da sola, senza coinvolgere nessun altro, sia stata la migliore. L'ho fatto perchè non volevo coinvolgere due bambini che all'epoca erano ancora piccoli e che sarebbero stati distrutti. Quanto avrei voluto anch'io sfogarmi, fare una bella scenata, dare un calcio nel sedere a mio marito e spedirlo a dormire in macchina!  Ma non l'ho fatto. E non mi sento un'eroina per questo. Forse anche il mio comportamento è stato sbagliato, non ho detto la verità.....quindi come vedi....



Tenere fuori i figli, quando e' possibile,  lo trovo giustissimo. Perche' farli soffrire se evitabile? Purtroppo io non ho potuto per colpa dell'altra, che le ha coinvolte con msg fb e telefonata a casa, li non ho avuto la prontezza di far finta di nulla, difficile quando ti senti dire certe cose, e in piu' aveva risposto due volte mia figlia e lei riattaccava,   la terza volta ha chiesto di me.  Se avesse trovato il coraggio di parlarmi due  giorni prima, ero a casa sola con mio marito, e mi ha Tel e riattaccato,  facendo finta di aver sbagliato,  le mie figlie non lo saprebbero. Sul resto concordo,  tradire e' sbagiato  'anche' perche' metti a rischio la famiglia, ma puoi essere comunque un pessimo genitore da fedele. 
Non credo che avresti sofferto meno dividendo il tutto con i tuoi figli, e' solo uno sfogo del momento ma poi, meno persone lo sanno,  e meglio stai.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> il tradimento in se non è un atto che non coinvolga l'intera famiglia, figli inclusi.


Solo se ti fai scoprire. Già il numero di cautele che adotti per non farti beccare e non portare guai in casa, di per sè è una ottima cartina di tornasole


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' vero che il fatto di essere traditore non fa di quella persona un pessimo genitore, tuttavia il tradimento in se non è un atto che non coinvolga l'intera famiglia, figli inclusi.
> Il tradimento ha sempre delle conseguenze sui figli ed è impossibile, direi quasi patologico, che non coinvolga l'intero mondo attorno alla coppia.
> Il traditore penserà sempre di riuscire a chiudere il suo tradimento in un mondo a parte ma quando questo emerge allora si accorge di quanto questo tentativo sia fallibile ed inutile ....


Tradire è grave, si tradisce se stessi se si.pensava alla fedeltà come un valore, si tradisce chi è accanto e si tradiscono i figli. Non si può essere a compartimenti come dice qualcuno. Una moglie o un marito che tradisce toglie tempo, energie a casa..e soprattutto se scoperta/o rischia di far saltare tutto, compresa serenità dei figli. Poi certo la vita non è lineare, esiste il grigio, ma quando si incappa in una sbandata (non lo si decide) si deve agire in modo da far meno danni se non zero (questo lo si decide). Chissà perché molti poi alla scoperta rinsaviscono...e gli manca la terra sotto i piedi e il mostro accanto ritorna improvvisamente interessante. Diciamo che può accadere, se accade, muoversi bene con meno cazzate possibili e grande impegno per il progetto principale. Per me infine non deve essere affatto seriale. Un tradimento basta e avanza per capire cosa si può perdere e distruggere. (Tradito/traditore, in piena tempesta da scoperta ed aspirante ricostruttore)


----------



## HP72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo se ti fai scoprire. Già il numero di cautele che adotti per non farti beccare e non portare guai in casa, di per sè è una ottima cartina di tornasole


Però visto che nessuno può garantirti che non ti scopriranno mai vuol dire che tu metti in preventivo che possa succedere e che questo coinvolga tutta la tua famiglia e quindi, implicitamente, sai che il tradimento può nuocere anche ai figli.
Il problema è che chi tradisce pensa di vivere in un mondo a parte e di questi ragionamenti preferisce "dimenticarsene".

PS: il tuo intervento sembra lasciar intendere che quelli che si fanno beccare facilmente siano dei pessimi genitori ...


----------



## HP72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tradire è grave, si tradisce se stessi se si.pensava alla fedeltà come un valore, si tradisce chi è accanto e si tradiscono i figli. Non si può essere a compartimenti come dice qualcuno. Una moglie o un marito che tradisce toglie tempo, energie a casa..e soprattutto se scoperta/o rischia di far saltare tutto, compresa serenità dei figli. Poi certo la vita non è lineare, esiste il grigio, ma quando si incappa in una sbandata (non lo si decide) si deve agire in modo da far meno danni se non zero (questo lo si decide). Chissà perché molti poi alla scoperta rinsaviscono...e gli manca la terra sotto i piedi e il mostro accanto ritorna improvvisamente interessante. Diciamo che può accadere, se accade, muoversi bene con meno cazzate possibili e grande impegno per il progetto principale. Per me infine non deve essere affatto seriale. Un tradimento basta e avanza per capire cosa si può perdere e distruggere. (Tradito/traditore)


Condivido tutto ... diciamo forse che più che tradire i figli si tradisce un progetto di vita in cui i figli erano inclusi ...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Però visto che nessuno può garantirti che non ti scopriranno mai vuol dire che tu metti in preventivo che possa succedere e che questo coinvolga tutta la tua famiglia e quindi, implicitamente, sai che il tradimento può nuocere anche ai figli.
> Il problema è che chi tradisce pensa di vivere in un mondo a parte e di questi ragionamenti preferisce "dimenticarsene".
> 
> PS: il tuo intervento sembra lasciar intendere che quelli che si fanno beccare facilmente siano dei pessimi genitori ...


Indubbiamente coloro i quali non pongono in essere le dovute cautele per non far arrivare schifezze a casa dimostrano una certa noncuranza. Per come ragiono io il tradimento è per buona parte logistica, quindi viverla da quindicenne sicuramente denota un immaturità che, così a scatola chiusa, sicuramente mi fa pensare che come genitori non sei un genio. Ma d'altronde nemmeno un padre fedele ma con la sindrome di Peter Pan secondo me è un buon genitore.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> si tradisce chi è accanto e si tradiscono i figli.


Non è vero. So che piacerebbe ad un certo tipo di donne che fosse così Ma graziaddio non lo è


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Diciamo non è sempre così. Ogni tanto capita che qualcuno molli tutto al tradito/a..


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. So che piacerebbe ad un certo tipo di donne che fosse così Ma graziaddio non lo è


Hai un concetto di famiglia coppia e figli strano. Tu separi tutto quando non è separabile. Quando una coppia crea una famiglia si diventa una cosa unica. Tutto ruota attorno al concetto di famiglia e non del singolo individuo che ne fa parte. Non bisogna solo prendere il buono, ma anche il cattivo quando si fa la scelta di costruire un qualcosa insieme e non "prendersi" degli svaghi quando ci fa comodo. Se si hanno queste idee non bisogna metterci in mezzo altre persone che magari non la pensano come te ma devono subire le tue scelte.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. So che piacerebbe ad un certo tipo di donne che fosse così Ma graziaddio non lo è


Tradendo ti assumi il rischio di una separazione o comunque di un matrimonio che per anni verrà sconvolto. Pensi che ai figli tutto questo non interessi? La sera quando sono abituati ad essere messi a letto da entrambi.i genitori e ne vedono solo uno..non pensi ne soffrano? Se poi con gli anni capiscono pure il perché ...be il trauma (papà scopava la collega es) è dietro l angolo. In teoria si dovrebbe tradire solo quando realmente è veramente finito il matrimonio e si sta costruendo qualcosa di certo con qualcuno. È da vigliacchi ma ha piu senso di chi vive entrambe le situazioni per comodità e poi scoperto chiude. Significa che non ne valeva la pena, significa aver creato dolore inutile, significa convivere con sensi di colpa per tanto tempo, significa aver creato danno a se stessi perché il matrimonio cambierà per sempre anche se resta in piedi.


----------



## HP72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Indubbiamente coloro i quali non pongono in essere le dovute cautele per non far arrivare schifezze a casa dimostrano una certa noncuranza...


Forse non tutti sono bravi a gestire la situazione "tradimento", questa loro carenza non fa di loro pessimi genitori
Così come essere dei lucidi ed organizzati traditori non fa del traditore un bravo genitore
La domanda però rimane, sapendo che c'è sempre un rischio di essere scoperti, il tradimento è o no qualcosa che mina la famiglia intera?
A mio avviso si ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io non la metto in nessun contesto..
> Io penso che il rispetto lo si deve prima a la persona con cui si ha intenzione di ricostruire..
> Semplice ...
> Se ti muovi sulle uova qualunque cosa farai si rompono ...
> ...


il rispetto lo si dovrebbe avere prima prima, prima che accada il tradimento.
Può accadere che un tradimento di fondo abbia la perdita di rispetto verso il coniuge.
Certo dare risposte, ma neanche fare una soap opera.Ripeto a me non interessa sapere perché è varie spiegazioni, che mi verrebbero fornite per accontentarmi. La verità la saprà solo e sempre chi ha tradito.
Tutto il resto è una confezione regalo


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai un concetto di famiglia coppia e figli strano. Tu separi tutto quando non è separabile. Quando una coppia crea una famiglia si diventa una cosa unica. Tutto ruota attorno al concetto di famiglia e non del singolo individuo che ne fa parte. Non bisogna solo prendere il buono, ma anche il cattivo quando si fa la scelta di costruire un qualcosa insieme e non "prendersi" degli svaghi quando ci fa comodo. Se si hanno queste idee non bisogna metterci in mezzo altre persone che magari non la pensano come te ma devono subire le tue scelte.


Si, conosco la ricetta mainstream, e in base alla mia esperienza non funziona. Tutto è separabile, soprattutto coppia e famiglia che sono due concetti antitetici che ci vorrebbero spacciare come complementari. Se fosse come dici tu - nella relatà intendo, non sono nel mondo delle favole - nessuno tradirebbe. La vita funziona altrimenti.


Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tradendo ti assumi il rischio di una separazione o comunque di un matrimonio che per anni verrà sconvolto. Pensi che ai figli tutto questo non interessi? La sera quando sono abituati ad essere messi a letto da entrambi.i genitori e ne vedono solo uno..non pensi ne soffrano? Se poi con gli anni capiscono pure il perché ...be il trauma (papà scopava la collega es) è dietro l angolo. In teoria si dovrebbe tradire solo quando realmente è veramente finito il matrimonio e si sta costruendo qualcosa di certo con qualcuno. È da vigliacchi ma ha piu senso di chi vive entrambe le situazioni per comodità e poi scoperto chiude. Significa che non ne valeva la pena, significa aver creato dolore inutile, significa convivere con sensi di colpa per tanto tempo, significa aver creato danno a se stessi perché il matrimonio cambierà per sempre anche se resta in piedi.


e perchè mi vorresti dire che se io non torno a casa per lavoro o per il calcetto o _p'aaaroma_ il disocrso cambia?  


HP72 ha detto:


> Forse non tutti sono bravi a gestire la situazione "tradimento", questa loro carenza non fa di loro pessimi genitori
> Così come essere dei lucidi ed organizzati traditori non fa del traditore un bravo genitore
> La domanda però rimane, sapendo che c'è sempre un rischio di essere scoperti, il tradimento è o no qualcosa che mina la famiglia intera?
> A mio avviso si ...


Se non sai gestire il tradimento (non i rapporti, il tradimento) con freddezza, secondo me non ti ci dovresti mettere perchè non è la tua partita, mica perchè sei cattivo, figurati. Ma se permetti alle tue scopate extra di impattare sui figli, si, sei una pippa come genitore. Esattamente come quando permetti ai tuoi rodimenti di culo con il legittimo/a di impattare sui figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' vero che il fatto di essere traditore non fa di quella persona un pessimo genitore, tuttavia il tradimento in se non è un atto che non coinvolga l'intera famiglia, figli inclusi.
> Il tradimento ha sempre delle conseguenze sui figli ed è impossibile, direi quasi patologico, che non coinvolga l'intero mondo attorno alla coppia.
> Il traditore penserà sempre di riuscire a chiudere il suo tradimento in un mondo a parte ma quando questo emerge allora si accorge di quanto questo tentativo sia fallibile ed inutile ....


se il tradimento viene scoperto certo che coinvolge tutta la famiglia è ovvio. È sicuramente porterà sofferenza ai figli.
Soprattutto per molti figli, anche da grandi, è impossibile vedere il genitore come un individuo con  pulsioni umane. I figli vedono sempre il genitore come colui che si sacrifica per loro. Non so se sia giusto.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Può accadere che un tradimento di fondo abbia la perdita di rispetto verso il coniuge


 si, sono quelli in cui poi finisci a farti il bidet con la candeggina mentre piangi sola al buio.
nummepiace


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so se sia giusto.


Non lo è, ma molto spesso dipende da come li cresci. Io _adoro_ il fatto che mia figlia mi veda come il suo eroe.


----------



## HP72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma se permetti alle tue scopate extra di impattare sui figli, si, sei una pippa come genitore. Esattamente come quando permetti ai tuoi rodimenti di culo con il legittimo/a di impattare sui figli.


Chi permette ai suoi istinti di portarlo alle scopate extra mettendo a rischio la famiglia è davvero così in gamba come genitore?
Di persone "che sanno guidare" trovate spalmate contro gli alberi sono pieni i cimiteri, e anche di persone "che tanto non mi scoprono" ma che poi mandano a gambe all'aria la famiglia non mi pare ci sia penuria ...


----------



## HP72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se il tradimento viene scoperto certo che coinvolge tutta la famiglia è ovvio. È sicuramente porterà sofferenza ai figli.
> Soprattutto per molti figli, anche da grandi, è impossibile vedere il genitore come un individuo con  pulsioni umane. I figli vedono sempre il genitore come colui che si sacrifica per loro. Non so se sia giusto.


Credo che l'ipotesi di cui si parlava fosse di tradimento scoperto, anche se a mio avviso anche il tradimento non scoperto ha influenza sulla coppia .. ma lasciamo perdere per ora

Credo, per esperienza personale, che i danni siano molto diversi in funzione dell'età.
I bambini piccoli si accontentano di avere i genitori vicino, poco importa se il loro atteggiamento non fa trasparire l'amore di coppia.
Gli adolescenti invece capiscono molto se i sentimenti fra i genitori vacillano, al di là di eventuali litigi plateali anche se non vedono ancora il genitore come persona capace di sbagliare
Da grandi infine credo che siano in grado di capire anche il lato "umano" del genitore, ma sono anche in grado di capire cosa sia la sofferenza e la menzogna, non più la bugia da ragazzini o bambini, la menzogna, intesa come tradimento degli ideali.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si, conosco la ricetta mainstream, e in base alla mia esperienza non funziona. Tutto è separabile, soprattutto coppia e famiglia che sono due concetti antitetici che ci vorrebbero spacciare come complementari. Se fosse come dici tu - nella relatà intendo, non sono nel mondo delle favole - nessuno tradirebbe. La vita funziona altrimenti.
> 
> e perchè mi vorresti dire che se io non torno a casa per lavoro o per il calcetto o _p'aaaroma_ il disocrso cambia?
> 
> Se non sai gestire il tradimento (non i rapporti, il tradimento) con freddezza, secondo me non ti ci dovresti mettere perchè non è la tua partita, mica perchè sei cattivo, figurati. Ma se permetti alle tue scopate extra di impattare sui figli, si, sei una pippa come genitore. Esattamente come quando permetti ai tuoi rodimenti di culo con il legittimo/a di impattare sui figli.


Una madre o un padre che sottrae tempo, o peggio assolda una baby sitter o peggio affida i figli ai suoceri, per andare a scopare è una merda di genitore. Se va a vedere a roma o va in piscina sta semplicemente coltivando un suo svago o curando il fisico. Ma penso che co te è fiato sprecato fare distinguo, tu sei moderno e una mamma al corso di cucito o a pecorina in albergo sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Chi permette ai suoi istinti di portarlo alle  scopate extra mettendo a rischio la famiglia è davvero così in gamba  come genitore?


Esattamente come chi non lo fa, secondo me. Se vuoi risposte rassicuranti, non parlare con me. è inutilissimo.


HP72 ha detto:


> Di persone "che sanno guidare" trovate spalmate contro gli alberi sono pieni i cimiteri, e anche di persone "che tanto non mi scoprono" ma che poi mandano a gambe all'aria la famiglia non mi pare ci sia penuria ...


e se mio nonno aveva tre palle era un flipper :rotfl:
eddai su! l'imponderabile è l'imponderabile! Poi se non tradisci per paura meglio lasciare.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> una mamma al corso di cucito o a pecorina in albergo sono la stessa cosa.


centomila volte meglio quella a pecora, ma scherzi? :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (2 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Una madre o un padre che sottrae tempo, o peggio assolda una baby sitter o peggio affida i figli ai suoceri, per andare a scopare è una merda di genitore. Se va a vedere a roma o va in piscina sta semplicemente coltivando un suo svago o curando il fisico. Ma penso che co te è fiato sprecato fare distinguo, tu sei moderno e una mamma al corso di cucito o a pecorina in albergo sono la stessa cosa.


Lascia stare. Aspetta quando sua figlia scoprirà (perché prima o poi un errore o qualche sua amichetta lo andrà a raccontare )che il sue "eroe" tradiva la madre con varie donne e poi vedi come cambierà idea e se viene ancora qui a raccontarci che lui è moderno e che il tradimento unisce la coppia.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il rispetto lo si dovrebbe avere prima prima, prima che accada il tradimento.
> Può accadere che un tradimento di fondo abbia la perdita di rispetto verso il coniuge.
> Certo dare risposte, ma neanche fare una soap opera.Ripeto a me non interessa sapere perché è varie spiegazioni, che mi verrebbero fornite per accontentarmi. La verità la saprà solo e sempre chi ha tradito.
> Tutto il resto è una confezione regalo


Non si parla di cosa, come e perché.
Ma di chi.
Al tradito come dici te si è mancato di rispetto ... vogliamo continuare?


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Aspetta quando sua figlia scoprirà (perché prima o poi un errore o qualche sua amichetta lo andrà a raccontare )che il sue "eroe" tradiva la madre con varie donne e poi vedi come cambierà idea e se viene ancora qui a raccontarci che lui è moderno e che il tradimento unisce la coppia.


Lo so. Po tutti a piangere dopo.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Aspetta quando sua figlia scoprirà (perché prima o poi un errore o qualche sua amichetta lo andrà a raccontare )che il sue "eroe" tradiva la madre con varie donne e poi vedi come cambierà idea e se viene ancora qui a raccontarci che lui è moderno e che il tradimento unisce la coppia.


ma mica abito al paesello :rotfl:
mamma mia come siete chiusi...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Al tradito come dici te si è mancato di rispetto


 Solo se ti beccano


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo se ti beccano


Infatti.. 
Uno/a se la gode fino a che dura.


----------



## random (2 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un buon genitore rimane tale , non è questione di insegnamenti trasmessi.
> Ci sono genitori che non tradiscono e sono pessimi, quindi non è quello l'elemento determinate nell'insegnamento che si trasmette ad un figlio.



Ci sono pessimi genitori sia che tradiscano sia che non tradiscano.

Non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono. 
Non ci sono buoni genitori che rubano.
Non ci sono buoni genitori che corrompono.
Non ci sono buoni genitori che commettono reati contro la persona o contro il patrimonio.

Esistono, fortunatamente, molti ottimi genitori onesti che trasmettono i valori in cui credono ed aiutano i figli con l'esempio e senza menzogne di comodo a crescere nel modo migliore possibile. E non sono persone perfette.


----------



## francoff (2 Maggio 2018)

a me quello che ha fatto molto riflettere sono le considerazione di Ipazia sul peso del non detto e di come questo possa incidere sul comportamento di chi si nasconde nei confronti di chi invece sta mettendo tutto sul tavolo


----------



## Lorella (2 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tenere fuori i figli, quando e' possibile,  lo trovo giustissimo. Perche' farli soffrire se evitabile? Purtroppo io non ho potuto per colpa dell'altra, che le ha coinvolte con msg fb e telefonata a casa, li non ho avuto la prontezza di far finta di nulla, difficile quando ti senti dire certe cose, e in piu' aveva risposto due volte mia figlia e lei riattaccava,   la terza volta ha chiesto di me.  Se avesse trovato il coraggio di parlarmi due  giorni prima, ero a casa sola con mio marito, e mi ha Tel e riattaccato,  facendo finta di aver sbagliato,  le mie figlie non lo saprebbero. Sul resto concordo,  tradire e' sbagiato  'anche' perche' metti a rischio la famiglia, ma puoi essere comunque un pessimo genitore da fedele.
> Non credo che avresti sofferto meno dividendo il tutto con i tuoi figli, e' solo uno sfogo del momento ma poi, meno persone lo sanno,  e meglio stai.


Spero che sia così Disincantata......
Certo che a proposito della telefonata a casa tua, mi viene proprio da dire: che bastarda!


----------



## void (2 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ci sono pessimi genitori sia che tradiscano sia che non tradiscano.
> 
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono.
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che rubano.
> ...


Normende, l'assoluto, diceva una vecchia pubblicità.

Quindi tua moglie non è una buona madre.


----------



## random (2 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Normende, l'assoluto, diceva una vecchia pubblicità.
> 
> Quindi tua moglie non è una buona madre.


credo di no.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ci sono pessimi genitori sia che tradiscano sia che non tradiscano.
> 
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono.
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che rubano.
> ...


 le pecore educano agnelli, i lupi educano lupi. Ognuna delle due razze Pensa che la sua strada sia la migliore.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi è sempre piaciuto l'agire di tua moglie a carte scoperte e prima che leggessi questo post pensavo di dirti che secondo me avebbe scelto di parlarti, e che avrebbe dovuto farlo, dal mio punto di vista. Ci vedo davvero desiderio di spazzare via tutto il brutto e volontà onesta che tu stia bene insieme a lei; è sincera e viaggia su un'onda pulita permettendoti così anche di scegliere di andare oltre senza ombre. Quel che resta dell'onestà è quanto serve, elemento fondamentale per ridarsi serenità; non capirò mai chi sostiene che non sarebbe stato utile da parte di lei parlartene. Come fate a non capire quanto invece sia importante?


Francof sapeva che era lui, ma la moglie non sa che lui sapeva.
Io avrei evitato di riaprire una piaga.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti..
> Uno/a se la gode fino a che dura.


Uno dura finché se la gode


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> credo di no.


Hai delle evidenze per quanto affermi o si tratta solo di illazioni basate sulla mancata rispondenza di tua moglie al tuo codice morale? Ovviamente quando parlo di evidenza Intendo in comportamenti sbagliati di tua moglie nei confronti dei figli, escludendo i tuoi confronti, che siano conseguenza diretta della sua infedeltà. Altrimenti stai usando i figli come scudo e non va bene


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Credo che l'ipotesi di cui si parlava fosse di tradimento scoperto, anche se a mio avviso anche il tradimento non scoperto ha influenza sulla coppia .. ma lasciamo perdere per ora
> 
> Credo, per esperienza personale, che i danni siano molto diversi in funzione dell'età.
> I bambini piccoli si accontentano di avere i genitori vicino, poco importa se il loro atteggiamento non fa trasparire l'amore di coppia.
> ...





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Una madre o un padre che sottrae tempo, o peggio assolda una baby sitter o peggio affida i figli ai suoceri, per andare a scopare è una merda di genitore. Se va a vedere a roma o va in piscina sta semplicemente coltivando un suo svago o curando il fisico. Ma penso che co te è fiato sprecato fare distinguo, tu sei moderno e una mamma al corso di cucito o a pecorina in albergo sono la stessa cosa.





Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Aspetta quando sua figlia scoprirà (perché prima o poi un errore o qualche sua amichetta lo andrà a raccontare )che il sue "eroe" tradiva la madre con varie donne e poi vedi come cambierà idea e se viene ancora qui a raccontarci che lui è moderno e che il tradimento unisce la coppia.


Se si viene scoperti è ovvio che salta il banco.
Ma credo che vi stiate ponendo un problema di integrità e di coerenza tra insegnamento di valori e applicazione degli stessi.
Voglio dire che non tutti hanno e insegnano gli stessi valori.
Quindi se si è più “elastici” non si percepisce nessun disagio tra i due aspetti o addirittura vi è perfetta coerenza 

[video=youtube;L4kl1JKKGHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4kl1JKKGHc[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ci sono pessimi genitori sia che tradiscano sia che non tradiscano.
> 
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono.
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che rubano.
> ...


:up:


----------



## mistral (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo se ti fai scoprire. Già il numero di cautele che adotti per non farti beccare e non portare guai in casa, di per sè è una ottima cartina di tornasole


Tu puoi essere la persona più accorta del mondo,ma là fuori la partita te la fai  con l’altro giocatore.
L’amante di mio marito era ben attrezzata,continua tutt’ora con i suoi svaghi e non è mai stata beccata.
Nonostante la sua arguzia,ha incontrato la moglie del suo amante che quando ci si mette fiuta pure le molecole in aria .Da quel  momento in poi l’essere stata la più astuta del reame le è servito  a ben poco se non nulla.
Ho una bella cartella salvata sul cloud riguardante “il caso” che volevo regalare al marito di lei per dargli una mano  in caso di separazione ,visto che mio marito bell’addormentato tra gli unicorni si era bevuto che lei poveretta tradisse perché voleva lasciare il marito ed era convinto che con o senza di lui ,i due avrebbero preso strade diverse.
La cartella sta ammuffendo e i due piccioncini tubano che è un piacere.....mainagioia:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Tu puoi essere la persona più accorta del mondo,ma là fuori la partita te la fai  con l’altro giocatore.
> L’amante di mio marito era ben attrezzata,continua tutt’ora con i suoi svaghi e non è mai stata beccata.
> Nonostante la sua arguzia,ha incontrato la moglie del suo amante che quando ci si mette fiuta pure le molecole in aria .Da quel  momento in poi l’essere stata la più astuta del reame le è servito  a ben poco se non nulla.
> Ho una bella cartella salvata sul cloud riguardante “il caso” che volevo regalare al marito di lei per dargli una mano  in caso di separazione ,visto che mio marito bell’addormentato tra gli unicorni si era bevuto che lei poveretta tradisse perché voleva lasciare il marito ed era convinto che con o senza di lui ,i due avrebbero preso strade diverse.
> La cartella sta ammuffendo e i due piccioncini tubano che è un piacere.....mainagioia:carneval:


:rotfl:

Meglio.


----------



## stany (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Chi permette ai suoi istinti di portarlo alle scopate extra mettendo a rischio la famiglia è davvero così in gamba come genitore?
> Di persone "che sanno guidare" trovate spalmate contro gli alberi sono pieni i cimiteri, e anche di persone "che tanto non mi scoprono" ma che poi mandano a gambe all'aria la famiglia non mi pare ci sia penuria ...


Eh...eh...eh...vallo a spiegare!


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Tu puoi essere la persona più accorta del mondo,ma là fuori la partita te la fai  con l’altro giocatore.
> L’amante di mio marito era ben attrezzata,continua tutt’ora con i suoi svaghi e non è mai stata beccata.
> Nonostante la sua arguzia,ha incontrato la moglie del suo amante che quando ci si mette fiuta pure le molecole in aria .Da quel  momento in poi l’essere stata la più astuta del reame le è servito  a ben poco se non nulla.
> Ho una bella cartella salvata sul cloud riguardante “il caso” che volevo regalare al marito di lei per dargli una mano  in caso di separazione ,visto che mio marito bell’addormentato tra gli unicorni si era bevuto che lei poveretta tradisse perché voleva lasciare il marito ed era convinto che con o senza di lui ,i due avrebbero preso strade diverse.
> La cartella sta ammuffendo e i due piccioncini tubano che è un piacere.....mainagioia:carneval:


Sceglierci un complice con cui tradire all'altezza del compito è esattamente una delle cautele di cui parlavo sopra. Da come la racconti te L'unico anello debole della catena è sempre stato tuo marito. Anche se non mi sembra che la priorità di tuo marito durante il tradimento fosse non portare casini a casa.


----------



## mistral (2 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Chi permette ai suoi istinti di portarlo alle scopate extra mettendo a rischio la famiglia è davvero così in gamba come genitore?
> Di persone "che sanno guidare" trovate spalmate contro gli alberi sono pieni i cimiteri, e anche di persone "che tanto non mi scoprono" ma che poi mandano a gambe all'aria la famiglia non mi pare ci sia penuria ...


Senna,gran pilota.
Per non parlare di Schumacher.....il pilota infallibile acclamato .Poi una cunetta di neve l’ha demolito


----------



## mistral (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sceglierci un complice con cui tradire all'altezza del compito è esattamente una delle cautele di cui parlavo sopra. Da come la racconti te L'unico anello debole della catena è sempre stato tuo marito. Anche se non mi sembra che la priorità di tuo marito durante il tradimento fosse non portare casini a casa.


E qui che ti sbagli.
Per i suoi standard  in quel periodo credo abbia battuto tutti ma proprio tutti suoi limiti di attenzione e circospezione .
Mi sono persino stupita di lui .Ma l’impercettibile imprevisto accade ,la differenza la fa chi ti sta osservando.
Tua moglie può anche “non”vederti attraverso la lente del ragù di seitan,ma non puoi sapere cosa ,come e quanto ci vede il partner della tua amica di turno,o la selezione la fai anche a lui per evitare imprevisti?


----------



## oriente70 (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uno dura finché se la gode


Finché è duro [emoji41]


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Per i suoi standard


Ti sei risposta da sola.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Finché è duro [emoji41]


Di cuore.


----------



## void (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai delle evidenze per quanto affermi o si tratta solo di illazioni basate sulla mancata rispondenza di tua moglie al tuo codice morale? Ovviamente quando parlo di evidenza Intendo in comportamenti sbagliati di tua moglie nei confronti dei figli, escludendo i tuoi confronti, che siano conseguenza diretta della sua infedeltà. Altrimenti stai usando i figli come scudo e non va bene


quoto al 100%

Se le cose stanno come dice Random, mi rammarico per quei bambini divisi fra una madre non buona perché ha tradito prima che nascessero ed un padre non buono perché si fatto fare un pompino da una escort quando lo ha scoperto 10 anni dopo....

Ovvero:

Non ci sono  buoni genitori che tradiscono
Non ci sono buoni genitori che si fanno fare sesso orale a pagamento per vendetta.

Ma siamo sempre nel dominio del grigio.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non ci sono  buoni genitori che tradiscono
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che si fanno fare sesso orale a pagamento per vendetta.


Posso? Ma quale grigio? Non c'è assolutamente nessun tipo di connessione tra L'aspetto della genitorialità e quello che tu scrivi sopra.
La genitorialità col tradimento non c'entra assolutamente nulla nel senso proprio che sono aspetti totalmente differenti che si cerca di mettere insieme per forza. È quel per forza è dovuto semplicemente i giochi di potere che si mettono in atto nelle coppie in crisi. Di cui solitamente i figli sono strumento. Ho conosciuto genitori di merda (traditi) che invece di tenere indenni i figli dalle corna ricevute, hanno dovuto per forza renderli partecipi dello scandalo quando il solo motivo era che si sentivano isolati. Poca dignità e ancor meno intelligenza. Sicuramente chi li aveva sposati e successivamente traditi avrebbe dovuto fare i conti col fatto che era in coppia con gente idiota, ma gli imbecilli sono spettacolari nel sorprenderti al ribasso.

In quanto al pompino per vendetta fatto a tassametro, che accidenti c'entra con l'essere genitore? Posso benissimo pensare che un tizio che va a mignotte con il passeggino sul sedile posteriore della macchina sia uno sfigato, uno squallido, ma questo non toglie che magari con i figli può essere un padre spettacolare. Medesimo discorso a sessi invertiti. Ovviamente.


----------



## mistral (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta da sola.


Ti ripeto che mi ha stupito perché è stato efficace ,e non ho mai detto che il passo falso sia  stato suo o solo suo.
Non mi va di spiegare il come ed il quando ha acceso in me la scintilla ma ti assicuro che pochi avrebbero visto qualcosa.Ma io riconosco di essere carogna.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma io riconosco di essere carogna.


 appunto. Nel suo standard.


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ci sono pessimi genitori sia che tradiscano sia che non tradiscano.
> 
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono.
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che rubano.
> ...


Mi piacerebbe capire come si fa a sentenziare con questa sicurezza: non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono o che rubano. Ma chi lo ha detto?

E soprattutto, chi vi dice che questi ottimi genitori modello che trasmettono valori, non si siano trovati, magari in un momento della loro vita, a fare qualche cazzata?

Anche i buoni genitori possono sbagliare. Possono fare cazzate. Possono essere anche insopportabili, a volte. Possono fare scelte discutibili.

Una vita è un percorso lungo e tortuoso. È dura pretendere che un bravo genitore non perda mai la strada.
Poi qui tutti duri e puri? Nessuno sbaglia mai?
Che palle, posso dirlo? 
Trovo molto più stimolante un genitore che, anziché pontificare astrattamente, possa offrire a un figlio un esempio di vita vissuta e di cazzi smazzati.

Io troverei imbarazzante, ad esempio, un genitore sempre nel giusto, che sapesse sempre come fare bene. Mi sentirei giudicata, come figlia. Non mi sentirei libera di raccontarmi per come sono.


----------



## mistral (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> appunto. Nel suo standard.


E quindi?
Qualcuno ha lo standard di altri?
Immagino tu abbia il tuo che un giorno potrebbe rivelarsi sovrastimato .
Nella tua coppia di cornuti e felici,è ovvio che qualcuno è al di sotto degli standard,puo essere la torda che non ti vede ,ma te la sei sposata tu,mica io.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Qualcuno ha lo standard di altri?
> Immagino tu abbia il tuo che un giorno potrebbe rivelarsi sovrastimato .
> Nella tua coppia di cornuti e felici,è ovvio che qualcuno è al di sotto degli standard,puo essere la torda che non ti vede ,ma te la sei sposata tu,mica io.


Aspetta e spera :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe capire come si fa a sentenziare con questa sicurezza: non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono o che rubano. Ma chi lo ha detto?
> 
> E soprattutto, chi vi dice che questi ottimi genitori modello che trasmettono valori, non si siano trovati, magari in un momento della loro vita, a fare qualche cazzata?
> 
> ...


Tutti sbagliano, questo è abbastanza ovvio, così come abbastanza ovvio che la gente cerchi di puntellare le proprie insicurezze appoggiandosi alle vite degli altri. Possono essere i valori della morale comune, il magma indistinto delle sfumature di grigio, perfino l'acquasanta guarisce il tumore se la fede del paziente e salda.
Poi ci sono quelle rarissime persone crea hanno un buon rapporto con il proprio egoismo e i propri lati oscuri, e non cercano a tutti i costi di sminuire gli altri per sentirsi migliori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si, sono quelli in cui poi finisci a farti il bidet con la candeggina mentre piangi sola al buio.
> nummepiace


addirittura la candeggina. Basta il bicarbonato


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ci sono pessimi genitori sia che tradiscano sia che non tradiscano.
> 
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono.
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che rubano.
> ...


 l'onesta è uno dei tanti valori che può essere trasmesso. 
I tuoi figli come sono cresciuti, a tuo parere?


----------



## void (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso? Ma quale grigio? Non c'è assolutamente nessun tipo di connessione tra L'aspetto della genitorialità e quello che tu scrivi sopra.
> La genitorialità col tradimento non c'entra assolutamente nulla nel senso proprio che sono aspetti totalmente differenti che si cerca di mettere insieme per forza. È quel per forza è dovuto semplicemente i giochi di potere che si mettono in atto nelle coppie in crisi. Di cui solitamente i figli sono strumento. Ho conosciuto genitori di merda (traditi) che invece di tenere indenni i figli dalle corna ricevute, hanno dovuto per forza renderli partecipi dello scandalo quando il solo motivo era che si sentivano isolati. Poca dignità e ancor meno intelligenza. Sicuramente chi li aveva sposati e successivamente traditi avrebbe dovuto fare i conti col fatto che era in coppia con gente idiota, ma gli imbecilli sono spettacolari nel sorprenderti al ribasso.
> 
> In quanto al pompino per vendetta fatto a tassametro, che accidenti c'entra con l'essere genitore? Posso benissimo pensare che un tizio che va a mignotte con il passeggino sul sedile posteriore della macchina sia uno sfigato, uno squallido, ma questo non toglie che magari con i figli può essere un padre spettacolare. Medesimo discorso a sessi invertiti. Ovviamente.


Mi stupisci !!! 
Il mio post era ironico. Evidenziavo il fatto che Random definisse sua moglie come una madre "non buona" perché aveva tradito (quando i figli non erano ancora nati) quando poi lui è andato a escort per ritorsione (con i figli a casa).

In generale la penso come te, senza però cadere negli estremismi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2018)

Se c’è una cosa insopportabile è il pensiero di essere cattivi genitori.
In realtà non ci sono genitori buoni, ma solo abbastanza buoni.
Ognuno può sentirsi mussoliniamente tranquillo pensando “fate ciò che vi dico e non ciò che faccio”, io mi sentirei a disagio a chiedere ai figli qualcosa che io non sono stata in grado di fare, come rispettare la parola data o non mentire.
E questo non ha nulla a che fare con la separazione della vita sentimentale e sessuale dei genitori con il ruolo genitoriale.
C’è chi risolve questa contraddizione, come il padre interpretato da Tognazzi, trasmettendo esplicitamente disvalori e chi attuando una separazione dentro di sé tra ciò che fa e ciò che è giusto insegnare.
Questo non vuol dire dover essere perfetti, ma almeno evitare di rimproverare o magari punire i figli per mancanze, al confronto, irrilevanti.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> addirittura la candeggina. Basta il bicarbonato


 dipende dove vai. E con chi. E come ti senti dopo.


void ha detto:


> Mi stupisci !!!
> Il mio post era ironico. Evidenziavo il fatto che Random definisse sua moglie come una madre "non buona" perché aveva tradito (quando i figli non erano ancora nati) quando poi lui è andato a escort per ritorsione (con i figli a casa).
> 
> In generale la penso come te, senza però cadere negli estremismi.


Io se c'è una cosa a cui non crederò mai passati i 15 anni è la gente che si fa le scopate per ritorsione. Soprattutto un maschio.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Se c’è una cosa insopportabile è il pensiero di essere cattivi genitori.
> In realtà non ci sono genitori buoni, ma solo abbastanza buoni.
> Ognuno può sentirsi mussoliniamente tranquillo pensando “fate ciò che vi dico e non ciò che faccio”, io mi sentirei a disagio a chiedere ai figli qualcosa che io non sono stata in grado di fare, come rispettare la parola data o non mentire.
> E questo non ha nulla a che fare con la separazione della vita sentimentale e sessuale dei genitori con il ruolo genitoriale.
> ...


Ci sono genitori migliori di altri.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso? Ma quale grigio? Non c'è assolutamente nessun tipo di connessione tra L'aspetto della genitorialità e quello che tu scrivi sopra.
> La genitorialità col tradimento non c'entra assolutamente nulla nel senso proprio che sono aspetti totalmente differenti che si cerca di mettere insieme per forza. È quel per forza è dovuto semplicemente i giochi di potere che si mettono in atto nelle coppie in crisi. Di cui solitamente i figli sono strumento. Ho conosciuto genitori di merda (traditi) che invece di tenere indenni i figli dalle corna ricevute, hanno dovuto per forza renderli partecipi dello scandalo quando il solo motivo era che si sentivano isolati. Poca dignità e ancor meno intelligenza. Sicuramente chi li aveva sposati e successivamente traditi avrebbe dovuto fare i conti col fatto che era in coppia con gente idiota, ma gli imbecilli sono spettacolari nel sorprenderti al ribasso.
> 
> In quanto al pompino per vendetta fatto a tassametro, che accidenti c'entra con l'essere genitore? Posso benissimo pensare che un tizio che va a mignotte con il passeggino sul sedile posteriore della macchina sia uno sfigato, uno squallido, ma questo non toglie che magari con i figli può essere un padre spettacolare. Medesimo discorso a sessi invertiti. Ovviamente.


Fa comodo dividere l'essere genitori dal tradimento... 
Me sembra il discorso dei politici con 4 incarichi ... Li fanno bene tutti e 4 ... Sarò limitato ...
Poi il tradimento nella famiglia lo fa entrare chi tradisce ... Non il tradito ..
Facile scaricare le responsabilità.


----------



## LipScarlett (3 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fa comodo dividere l'essere genitori dal tradimento...
> Me sembra il discorso dei politici con 4 incarichi ... Li fanno bene tutti e 4 ... Sarò limitato ...
> Poi il tradimento nella famiglia lo fa entrare chi tradisce ... Non il tradito ..
> Facile scaricare le responsabilità.




Vero , facile.
da oltre un anno che sono qua ho assistito a questo scambio continuo di accuse tra traditi e traditori...
la realtà è che siamo tutte persone. E come tali tutti diversi, nei modi, nei tempi , nelle situazioni.
Per usare gli stessi termini..
conosco traditi che era il minimo quello che gli è capitato ..
E traditi che penseresti perché mai dovrebbe essere tradito?
conosco traditori che lo fanno per hobby, chi lo fa con intenzione di aumentare il proprio ego , chi perché cerca ciò che manca all'interno della propria casa...
Ma al netto di questo...conosco le persone dietro il termine stesso.
E il fatto di essere o meno un buon genitore ( per quanto lo si possa essere o provare ad essere) ha a che fare con altro che non sia la propria sessualità. 
Un tradito può essere una bestia di persona e un pessimo genitore, come chi tradisce può non essere il migliore dei mariti o mogli ...ma non per questo una cattiva persona o genitore.
persone...


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esattamente come chi non lo fa, secondo me. Se vuoi risposte rassicuranti, non parlare con me. è inutilissimo.
> 
> e se mio nonno aveva tre palle era un flipper :rotfl:
> eddai su! l'imponderabile è l'imponderabile! Poi se non tradisci per paura meglio lasciare.


Veramente sei tu quello che cerca di darsi risposte rassicuranti, sei tu che pensi di essere così in gamba da essere sicuro di non essere scoperto.


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si viene scoperti è ovvio che salta il banco.
> Ma credo che vi stiate ponendo un problema di integrità e di coerenza tra insegnamento di valori e applicazione degli stessi.
> Voglio dire che non tutti hanno e insegnano gli stessi valori.
> Quindi se si è più “elastici” non si percepisce nessun disagio tra i due aspetti o addirittura vi è perfetta coerenza


E' scontato che se non si viene scoperti l'influenza sui figli sia minima ...
Ma allora non è questione di quali valori si insegnano ma del rispetto dei valori insegnati, si io insegno che mentire è sbagliato ma poi racconto balle ad ogni piè sospinto vorrà dire che, o i figli condivideranno il valore dell'onestà ma avranno una pessima opinione di me oppure considereranno l'onestà un valore irrilevante ed io sarò un mero rompi scatole che predica bene ma razzola male 
Pensare che i figli non percepiscano i sentimenti dei genitori è mera illusione, soprattutto quando iniziano ad essere adolescenti ....


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Vero , facile.
> da oltre un anno che sono qua ho assistito a questo scambio continuo di accuse tra traditi e traditori...
> la realtà è che siamo tutte persone. E come tali tutti diversi, nei modi, nei tempi , nelle situazioni.
> Per usare gli stessi termini..
> ...





LipScarlett ha detto:


> Vero , facile.
> da oltre un anno che sono qua ho assistito a questo scambio continuo di accuse tra traditi e traditori...
> la realtà è che siamo tutte persone. E come tali tutti diversi, nei modi, nei tempi , nelle situazioni.
> Per usare gli stessi termini..
> ...


Non dico chi è meglio o chi è peggio come genitore...dico solo che per un tradimento a lungo termine.. ci si deve ritagliare del tempo lontano dalla famiglia ... E ripeto lontano..
E si tromba anche se i figli vanno accompagnati o vanno seguito per fare i compiti , ecc.. sono sciocchezze che comunque vanno affrontate dal genitore  tradito.
Bazzecole 
Poi ognuno la vede come vuole ....
O porta l'amante a casa ...a fare le pulizie ...[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2018)

*...*

Intanto bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo su che significa "bravo genitore" perché a discorsi si sentono tutti bravi

Che è una funzione che io vedo svolgere nelle forme più variegate (avendo un bambino alla soglia della adolescenza) quotidianamente

Mi pare che come al solito ci sia il bisogno disperato di usare il proprio dolore di traditi per gettarlo addosso a chi ha avuto una condotta sicuramente al di fuori Delle regole, usando i figli come oggetto , fra l'altro, cosa tanto normale quanto orrenda

Già fare solo questo, senza aver scopato nessuno o nessuna, è usare il proprio dolore senza governo e strumentalizzando un figlio innocente, e di questo già un figlio non solo se ne accorge al volo, anche solo nel "fare senza dire" ma ne risente subito.


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> ...
> Un tradito può essere una bestia di persona e un pessimo genitore, come chi tradisce può non essere il migliore dei mariti o mogli ...ma non per questo una cattiva persona o genitore.
> persone...


E' giusto non giudicare le persone in quanto tali ma le persone non sono solo persone, sono genitori, mariti/mogli o compagni, figli...
La singola persona non è ne buona ne cattiva, un traditore non è ne buono ne cattivo ma il tradimento influisce pesantemente sul ruolo che abbiamo come persone. Si può tradire per molti motivi, si può tradire anche con il lavoro, con gli hobby, con il volontariato ma alla base di tutti i tradimenti è la menzogna e la menzogna non è un valore apprezzato da nessuno all'interno della famiglia.
Pensare che il nostro modo di essere persone non influenzi il modo in cui stiamo in famiglia è assurdo a mio avviso.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fa comodo dividere l'essere genitori dal tradimento...
> Me sembra il discorso dei politici con 4 incarichi ... Li fanno bene tutti e 4 ... Sarò limitato ...
> Poi il tradimento nella famiglia lo fa entrare chi tradisce ... Non il tradito ..
> Facile scaricare le responsabilità.


Non fa comodo. Va fatto. È diverso. Stai parlando di due cose differenti. Far entrare il tradimento Sul rapporto genitori figli è una porcata, indipendentemente da chi lo fa. Se lo fa il tradito con un senso di rivalsa è un pezzo di merda, se lo fa il traditore, è un pezzo di merda tanto quanto. Proprio perché chi tradisce di solito lo fa perché decide di non lasciare.
Se io sapessi di essere sposato con una donna che, qualora scopre il tradimento da parte mia, se la rifarebbe con i figli, probabilmente lascerei invece che tradire.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu quello che cerca di darsi risposte rassicuranti, sei tu che pensi di essere così in gamba da essere sicuro di non essere scoperto.


Non si tratta di essere in gamba o non essere in gamba. Si tratta semplicemente di rimanere freddi a sufficienza per lasciar passare le occasioni anche potenzialmente buone quando c'è odore di casini a casa.
È bella, ci sta, le piaccio, però magari prima vado a vedere se si tratta di una donna con una autostima sufficiente da venire con me perché le piaccio io oppure di un catorcio a bassa autostima che alla prima domenica da sola comincia a piangere dietro i vetri e alla seconda comincia a chiamarti 14 volte al giorno pure quando sei a cena con i suoceri. Grazie. Anche no


----------



## random (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai delle evidenze per quanto affermi o si tratta solo di illazioni basate sulla mancata rispondenza di tua moglie al tuo codice morale? Ovviamente quando parlo di evidenza Intendo in comportamenti sbagliati di tua moglie nei confronti dei figli, escludendo i tuoi confronti, che siano conseguenza diretta della sua infedeltà. Altrimenti stai usando i figli come scudo e non va bene



i figli sono arrivati dopo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> i figli sono arrivati dopo.


Avrai avuto modo di verificare il comportamento di cattiva madre da parte di tua moglie sul campo oppure no? E soprattutto hai avuto modo di verificare il rapporto causa effetto tra queste terribili corna e la sua incapacità di essere una buona madre? Perché perdonami, messa così non ci stai facendo bella figura.
A me sembra invece encomiabile che la signora tenesse così tanto a te da riprodursi con qualcuno che è capace di un giudizio aprioristico del genere...


----------



## random (3 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> quoto al 100%
> 
> Se le cose stanno come dice Random, mi rammarico per quei bambini divisi fra una madre non buona perché ha tradito prima che nascessero ed un padre non buono perché si fatto fare un pompino da una escort quando lo ha scoperto 10 anni dopo....
> 
> ...


giusto.


----------



## random (3 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'onesta è uno dei tanti valori che può essere trasmesso.
> I tuoi figli come sono cresciuti, a tuo parere?



Non era tra le mie (nostre) priorità crescerli onesti. Efficienti, colti, possibilmente intelligenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ci sono pessimi genitori sia che tradiscano sia che non tradiscano.
> 
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che tradiscono.
> Non ci sono buoni genitori che rubano.
> ...





random ha detto:


> Non era tra le mie (nostre) priorità crescerli onesti. Efficienti, colti, possibilmente intelligenti.


 allora non ho capito la tua prima affermazione


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non fa comodo. Va fatto. È diverso. Stai parlando di due cose differenti. Far entrare il tradimento Sul rapporto genitori figli è una porcata, indipendentemente da chi lo fa. Se lo fa il tradito con un senso di rivalsa è un pezzo di merda, se lo fa il traditore, è un pezzo di merda tanto quanto. Proprio perché chi tradisce di solito lo fa perché decide di non lasciare.
> Se io sapessi di essere sposato con una donna che, qualora scopre il tradimento da parte mia, se la rifarebbe con i figli, probabilmente lascerei invece che tradire.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non fa comodo. Va fatto. È diverso. Stai parlando di due cose differenti. Far entrare il tradimento Sul rapporto genitori figli è una porcata, indipendentemente da chi lo fa. Se lo fa il tradito con un senso di rivalsa è un pezzo di merda, se lo fa il traditore, è un pezzo di merda tanto quanto. Proprio perché chi tradisce di solito lo fa perché decide di non lasciare.
> Se io sapessi di essere sposato con una donna che, qualora scopre il tradimento da parte mia, se la rifarebbe con i figli, probabilmente lascerei invece che tradire.


Nel caso del genitore traditore per "sport" ti do ragione.
Ma nel caso di tradimento con ammmore è differente, comunque viene coinvolta la famiglia.
Poi chi tradisce lo fa per non lasciare dipende sempre dal coinvolgimento..[emoji58][emoji58]
Il mio pensiero è che un po' di svago ci può stare ... Ma si devono accettare le conseguenze e non criticare la controparte per come reagisce.. 
Chi fa saltare la casa del mulino bianco non è il tradito ma il traditore.

E no vedere le cose dal tuo punto di vista .......il tuo caso  mi sembra di aver capito è puro ego.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nel caso del genitore traditore per "sport" ti do ragione.
> Ma nel caso di tradimento con ammmore è differente, comunque viene coinvolta la famiglia.
> Poi chi tradisce lo fa per non lasciare dipende sempre dal coinvolgimento..[emoji58][emoji58]
> Il mio pensiero è che un po' di svago ci può stare ... Ma si devono accettare le conseguenze e non criticare la controparte per come reagisce..
> ...


La solita storia dell' Ego ipertrofico. Ma che accidenti c'entra? Possibile che ogni singola volta che un araldo della morale comune viene a dirmi che dovrei sentirmi una merda in quanto traditore, perché il tradito ha la sua superiorità morale a prescindere e io gli rido in faccia è un problema di ego ipertrofico?
La verità è che questa cosa che il tradimento ti rende una persona migliore o peggiore è una enorme stronzata. Si può essere un padre fantastico mezz'ora dopo essersi fatto un giro nel culo di una che non è tua moglie, e si può essere una madre meravigliosa 10 minuti dopo essersi fatti i gargarismi con lo sperma di qualcuno che non è tuo marito. Il tradimento è qualcosa di completamente neutro rispetto al tuo essere un genitore.
Esattamente come si può essere dei genitori di merda anche quando sei rivestito dalla testa ai piedi da un codice morale precotto come quelli che vivono la vita per sentito dire e scaricano le frustrazioni proprio su coloro con cui dovrebbero condividere il nido. Sai quanti mariti ho conosciuto che non tradiscono le mogli però dopo (nemmeno troppi) anni le trattano come sorelle? Ma quale ego? Non sono io che sono figo, è la concorrenza che fa vomitare. Basterebbe così poco in termini di risposte affettive per tenersi vicino una persona per tutta la vita, evitando di darla per scontata, che se non lo fai e arriva uno/a come me e ti punisce, è quasi giustizia cosmica :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Pensare che il nostro modo di essere persone non influenzi il modo in cui stiamo in famiglia è assurdo a mio avviso.


Sì ma messa così sembri dire che il tradimento o meglio l'attitudine a tradire è totalizzante rispetto alle altre millemila componenti che caratterizzano una persona. Capisco che siamo in un posto in cui si parla di quello, Ma non è che le mie attività extra coniugali esauriscono il mio essere, graziaddio :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La solita storia dell' Ego ipertrofico. Ma che accidenti c'entra? Possibile che ogni singola volta che un araldo della morale comune viene a dirmi che dovrei sentirmi una merda in quanto traditore, perché il tradito ha la sua superiorità morale a prescindere e io gli rido in faccia è un problema di ego ipertrofico?
> La verità è che questa cosa che il tradimento ti rende una persona migliore o peggiore è una enorme stronzata. Si può essere un padre fantastico mezz'ora dopo essersi fatto un giro nel culo di una che non è tua moglie, e si può essere una madre meravigliosa 10 minuti dopo essersi fatti i gargarismi con lo sperma di qualcuno che non è tuo marito. Il tradimento è qualcosa di completamente neutro rispetto al tuo essere un genitore.
> Esattamente come si può essere dei genitori di merda anche quando sei rivestito dalla testa ai piedi da un codice morale precotto come quelli che vivono la vita per sentito dire e scaricano le frustrazioni proprio su coloro con cui dovrebbero condividere il nido. Sai quanti mariti ho conosciuto che non tradiscono le mogli però dopo (nemmeno troppi) anni le trattano come sorelle? Ma quale ego? Non sono io che sono figo, è la concorrenza che fa vomitare. Basterebbe così poco in termini di risposte affettive per tenersi vicino una persona per tutta la vita, evitando di darla per scontata, che se non lo fai e arriva uno/a come me e ti punisce, è quasi giustizia cosmica :rotfl:





Arcistufo ha detto:


> La solita storia dell' Ego ipertrofico. Ma che accidenti c'entra? Possibile che ogni singola volta che un araldo della morale comune viene a dirmi che dovrei sentirmi una merda in quanto traditore, perché il tradito ha la sua superiorità morale a prescindere e io gli rido in faccia è un problema di ego ipertrofico?
> La verità è che questa cosa che il tradimento ti rende una persona migliore o peggiore è una enorme stronzata. Si può essere un padre fantastico mezz'ora dopo essersi fatto un giro nel culo di una che non è tua moglie, e si può essere una madre meravigliosa 10 minuti dopo essersi fatti i gargarismi con lo sperma di qualcuno che non è tuo marito. Il tradimento è qualcosa di completamente neutro rispetto al tuo essere un genitore.
> Esattamente come si può essere dei genitori di merda anche quando sei rivestito dalla testa ai piedi da un codice morale precotto come quelli che vivono la vita per sentito dire e scaricano le frustrazioni proprio su coloro con cui dovrebbero condividere il nido. Sai quanti mariti ho conosciuto che non tradiscono le mogli però dopo (nemmeno troppi) anni le trattano come sorelle? Ma quale ego? Non sono io che sono figo, è la concorrenza che fa vomitare. Basterebbe così poco in termini di risposte affettive per tenersi vicino una persona per tutta la vita, evitando di darla per scontata, che se non lo fai e arriva uno/a come me e ti punisce, è quasi giustizia cosmica :rotfl:


Bello no te sto a fa nessuna morale ...
Come si dice dove sono nato ... Fai quello che ti pare ... A me sticazzi..
non sei soddisfatto quando trombi una che punti da tanto tempo ??
Non è una bella botta di vita ??
E allora ma che sermoni stai a fa ..

Vedi la cosa al nascere ... Conosco colleghi /e che per una tombata si inventano straordinari e lasciano al genitore tardito la gestione della famiglia, accompagnare i figli a.....
Farli studiare , ecc.. 
Questo è un buon genitore ... Uno che non iscrive il figlio a un corso di musica pomeridiano perché gli orari non sono compatibili con la trombata settimanale con l'amante?
Inventando scuse del cavolo??
Bravo te che ti riesci a duplicare ...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vedi la cosa al nascere ... Conosco colleghi /e che per una tombata si inventano straordinari e lasciano al genitore tardito la gestione della famiglia, accompagnare i figli a.....
> Farli studiare , ecc..


un pomeriggio a settimana? Embè? Poi però magari durante il weekend si prendono i figli e recuperano alla grande stando con loro e con tutta la famiglia. Mooooolto meglio di tanti che conosco io che la sera invece di parlare coi figli stanno attaccati a facebook. O sui forum a fare le profumiere online :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> un pomeriggio a settimana? Embè? Poi però magari durante il weekend si prendono i figli e recuperano alla grande stando con loro e con tutta la famiglia. Mooooolto meglio di tanti che conosco io che la sera invece di parlare coi figli stanno attaccati a facebook. O sui forum a fare le profumiere online :rotfl:


Va bene hai ragione è che te devo dire ... 
Mejo non accompagnare il figlio con la passione per la musica   al corso di pianoforte  ... E fallo divertire il fine settimana ..


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Va bene hai ragione è che te devo dire ...
> Mejo non accompagnare il figlio con la passione per la musica   al corso di pianoforte  ... E fallo divertire il fine settimana ..


Ce l'accompagna quell'altra? I figli si fanno in due.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ce l'accompagna quell'altra? I figli si fanno in due.


Si ma i figli sono 2 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]..
E il più piccolo se attaccato ar caxxo.
Questa è stata la soluzione.. 
Po' esse che pure lei dovrà trombare[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma i figli sono 2 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]..
> E il più piccolo se attaccato ar caxxo.
> Questa è stata la soluzione..
> Po' esse che pure lei dovrà trombare[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


chebbrutterie


----------



## void (3 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> a me quello che ha fatto molto riflettere sono le considerazione di Ipazia sul peso del non detto e di come questo possa incidere sul comportamento di chi si nasconde nei confronti di chi invece sta mettendo tutto sul tavolo


La riflessione è giusta ma la situazione è complessa. Se ti riferisci al tuo non detto, le azioni che lo hanno generato sono una conseguenza del tradimento. Se il tradimento non fosse stato scoperto, forse sul tavolo non ci sarebbe niente. 
Le posizioni iniziali (tua e sua), pertanto, sono un po' diverse ma alla lunga concordo con Ipazia, il tuo non detto può trasformarsi in un boomerang, e diventare un qualcosa che si mette fra di voi. 
Perché non ridurre il non detto raccontando il tuo pedinamento, quello che hai visto, quello che hai provato e sentito.
Potresti cominciare da quello, pensaci.

Ps. Anche a me piace il giardinaggio, ma all'Euroflora non vado da tanti anni, troppa confusione.


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere in gamba o non essere in gamba. Si tratta semplicemente di rimanere freddi a sufficienza per lasciar passare le occasioni anche potenzialmente buone quando c'è odore di casini a casa.
> ....


Beh ma alla fine anche tu cerchi le tue sicurezze ...


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma messa così sembri dire che il tradimento o meglio l'attitudine a tradire è totalizzante rispetto alle altre millemila componenti che caratterizzano una persona. Capisco che siamo in un posto in cui si parla di quello, Ma non è che le mie attività extra coniugali esauriscono il mio essere, graziaddio :rotfl:


Perchè tu continui a a parlare di te, o della tua amante, o di tua moglie, o dei tuoi figli come foste esseri che vivono in universi distinti?
Certo che il tradimento non è l'unico parametro con cui giudicare una persona ma qui non si stà discutendo  se sia meglio un genitore alcolista, mafioso o fedifrago, si stà discutendo se il tradimento in una famiglia sia o meno dannoso anche per i figli.
La risposta è si, poi fai tutti i distinguo che vuoi se servono per tranquillizzarti.
Un tradimento che arriva in una famiglia è come una bomba, si può essere bravi a limitare i danni ma provoca sempre dolore a tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Beh ma alla fine anche tu cerchi le tue sicurezze ...


Ne ho talmente tanta che potrei venderla in blister figurati


HP72 ha detto:


> Perchè tu continui a a parlare di te, o della tua amante, o di tua moglie, o dei tuoi figli come foste esseri che vivono in universi distinti?
> Certo che il tradimento non è l'unico parametro con cui giudicare una persona ma qui non si stà discutendo  se sia meglio un genitore alcolista, mafioso o fedifrago, si stà discutendo se il tradimento in una famiglia sia o meno dannoso anche per i figli.
> La risposta è si, poi fai tutti i distinguo che vuoi se servono per tranquillizzarti.
> Un tradimento che arriva in una famiglia è come una bomba, si può essere bravi a limitare i danni ma provoca sempre dolore a tutti.


 Un tradimento arriva in una famiglia solo quando viene scoperto. E compartimentare la vita di famiglia con le bolle in cui ci si rinchiude con l'amante evitando che i due universi ci tocchino, è _esattamente_ quello ch fa la differenza fra un tradimento venuto bene e un tradimento venuto male.
 Io non sto dicendo meglio traditore che alcolista, io sto dicendo che corna o non corna, una persona è esattamente la stessa tipologia di genitore che sarebbe in situazione differente. Le corna non spostano un cazzo finché non vengono scoperte. 
 Se permetti ad una storia extra-coniugale di influenzare la tua capacità raziocinante di essere un genitore sei un cretino esattamente come sei un cretino quando lasci che le frustrazioni che hai dentro casa con il legittimo consorte riverberino sui figli.
 Questa favoletta che il genitore infedele è un cattivo genitore per come la vedo io è una stronzata, fra l'altro una stronzata di comodo.  Perché invece di vedere in maniera asettica qualcuno che trascura la famiglia come qualcuno che trascura la famiglia, si può dare la colpa ha un qualcosa di esterno e di oggettivamente condannabile moralmente.
 Quindi, tanto per fare un esempio, se io sono sposato con una donna che dopo aver figliato non mi guarda manco di striscio perché si è rincoglionita appresso ai figli, oppure è diventata una balena quando prima non mi stancavo mai di guardarla, se me ne resto al bar a lamentarmi di mia moglie con i colleghi dell'officina davanti alla peroni da tre quarti sono un uomo retto e pio perché la colpa è della signora, se invece scopo fuori automaticamente divento il responsabile principale delle condotte altrui.
No ma vai col taaaaaango! :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutti sbagliano, questo è abbastanza ovvio, così come abbastanza ovvio che la gente cerchi di puntellare le proprie insicurezze appoggiandosi alle vite degli altri. Possono essere i valori della morale comune, il magma indistinto delle sfumature di grigio, perfino l'acquasanta guarisce il tumore se la fede del paziente e salda.
> Poi ci sono quelle rarissime persone crea hanno un buon rapporto con il proprio egoismo e i propri lati oscuri, e non cercano a tutti i costi di sminuire gli altri per sentirsi migliori.


Avere un buon rapporto col proprio egoismo e il proprio lato oscuro= Fottersene allegramente degli altri?


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ne ho talmente tanta che potrei venderla in blister figurati
> 
> Un tradimento arriva in una famiglia solo quando viene scoperto. E compartimentare la vita di famiglia con le bolle in cui ci si rinchiude con l'amante evitando che i due universi ci tocchino, è _esattamente_ quello ch fa la differenza fra un tradimento venuto bene e un tradimento venuto male.
> Io non sto dicendo meglio traditore che alcolista, io sto dicendo che corna o non corna, una persona è esattamente la stessa tipologia di genitore che sarebbe in situazione differente. Le corna non spostano un cazzo finché non vengono scoperte.
> ...


Se compartimenti la tua vita vuol dire che sai che i tuoi tradimenti possono nuocere alla tua famiglia, pensi di essere un campione di tradimenti ben riusciti, e magari lo sei pure, ma sai benissimo che un imprevisto potrebbe mettere sottosopra la tua sicurezza. Ti assumi quindi questo rischio, quello di poter rovinare i rapporti con la tua famiglia
La storiella invece che separare ruoli e relazioni sia per il "bene altrui" è la vera stronzata, è utile a te per fare quello che ti pare nel modo più egoistico e semplice possibile, nulla di male in se, basterebbe essere onesti ed ammetterlo
Se poi tua figlia dovesse un giorno scoprire le tue tresche prova a dirle "Sai, mamma non mi filava perchè era rincoglionita appresso a te ...." Oppure "Mamma era diventata una balena" chissà cosa risponderebbe lei a quel punto, fare tutti i magnifici discorsi che facciamo qui dentro, davanti ad un monitor è facile, ma quando devi farli con un figlio che ti guarda negli occhi le cose cambiano un tantino e cambieranno anche per lei, tua figlia. I figli non ci vedono come entità separate (genitore 1 e genitore 2) per cui il "tradimento" in qualche modo coinvolge pure loro direttamente, il papà non ha tradito una donna frigida o una balena, il papà ha tradito la mamma ...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Avere un buon rapporto col proprio egoismo e il proprio lato oscuro= Fottersene allegramente degli altri?


 peggio. Decidere anche per loro.


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se c’è una cosa insopportabile è il pensiero di essere cattivi genitori.
> In realtà non ci sono genitori buoni, ma solo abbastanza buoni.
> Ognuno può sentirsi mussoliniamente tranquillo pensando “fate ciò che vi dico e non ciò che faccio”, io mi sentirei a disagio a chiedere ai figli qualcosa che io non sono stata in grado di fare, come rispettare la parola data o non mentire.
> E questo non ha nulla a che fare con la separazione della vita sentimentale e sessuale dei genitori con il ruolo genitoriale.
> ...


Il punto è che la visione monolitica della vita mi ha sempre un po' spaventata.

Decidere a priori che chi fa/ha fatto determinate cose non è un buon genitore ha dell'assurdo.

Ci sono ladri con un gran cuore, e sanno insegnare ai propri figli l'empatia, anche se magari chiuderanno un occhio su qualche scorrettezza.

Ci sono traditori che sapranno insegnare ai loro figli l'importanza dell'onestà, proprio perché magari in fondo al loro cuore la menzogna pesa come un macigno.

Il percorso di ciascuno è diverso. Non è che chi ruba o si droga o tradisce non possa passare comunque alcuni insegnamenti degni.

Poi concordo al 100% sul fatto che non ci possa essere una separazione tra la propria vita da genitore e il tipo di persona che si è. Ma il tipo di persona che si è non dipende solo da ció che si fa nella propria vita. Le variabili che determinano la qualità di un individuo sono moltissime. E l'essere umano è tanto fragile.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se compartimenti la tua vita vuol dire che sai che i tuoi tradimenti possono nuocere alla tua famiglia, pensi di essere un campione di tradimenti ben riusciti, e magari lo sei pure, ma sai benissimo che un imprevisto potrebbe mettere sottosopra la tua sicurezza. Ti assumi quindi questo rischio, quello di poter rovinare i rapporti con la tua famiglia
> La storiella invece che separare ruoli e relazioni sia per il "bene altrui" è la vera stronzata, è utile a te per fare quello che ti pare nel modo più egoistico e semplice possibile, nulla di male in se, basterebbe essere onesti ed ammetterlo
> Se poi tua figlia dovesse un giorno scoprire le tue tresche prova a dirle "Sai, mamma non mi filava perchè era rincoglionita appresso a te ...." Oppure "Mamma era diventata una balena" chissà cosa risponderebbe lei a quel punto, fare tutti i magnifici discorsi che facciamo qui dentro, davanti ad un monitor è facile, ma quando devi farli con un figlio che ti guarda negli occhi le cose cambiano un tantino e cambieranno anche per lei, tua figlia. I figli non ci vedono come entità separate (genitore 1 e genitore 2) per cui il "tradimento" in qualche modo coinvolge pure loro direttamente, il papà non ha tradito una donna frigida o una balena, il papà ha tradito la mamma ...


1. Ti perdi sempre per strada la differenza tra farsi beccare e non farsi beccare.
2. MaI detto che il tradimento non sia roba da egoisti. E quindi?


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 1. Ti perdi sempre per strada la differenza tra farsi beccare e non farsi beccare.
> 2. MaI detto che il tradimento non sia roba da egoisti. E quindi?


1) Tu ti perdi sempre per strada il fatto che nessuno è perfetto e che la vita talvolta è bastarda

2) Tu hai detto che fai attenzione a quello che fai per non portare lo schifo a casa tua, invece lo fai per fare meglio gli affari tuoi, se non vuoi portare lo schifo a casa non fare schifezze ...


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ne ho talmente tanta che potrei venderla in blister figurati
> 
> Un tradimento arriva in una famiglia solo quando viene scoperto. E compartimentare la vita di famiglia con le bolle in cui ci si rinchiude con l'amante evitando che i due universi ci tocchino, è _esattamente_ quello ch fa la differenza fra un tradimento venuto bene e un tradimento venuto male.
> Io non sto dicendo meglio traditore che alcolista, io sto dicendo che corna o non corna, una persona è esattamente la stessa tipologia di genitore che sarebbe in situazione differente. Le corna non spostano un cazzo finché non vengono scoperte.
> ...


Quoto il neretto.
Aggiungo una mia considerazione.
In un recente passato il matrimonio era l'unico modo per avere accesso al sesso 'gratuito' per gli uomini e al sesso in generale per le donne, in quanto la struttura societaria rendeva impossibili o quantomeno difficili i rapporti prematrimoniali. D'altronde ci si sposava a 20 anni...
Dopo un certo numero di gravidanze, in un'oggettiva assenza di anticoncezionali, era frequente l'abbandono femminile dei rapporti sessuali, sia per evitare gravidanze indesiderate sia per stanchezza e mancanza di desiderio verso quell'unico uomo avuto nella vita.
Alla necessità maschile di un'attività sessuale veniva ancora incontro l'amore mercenario dei bordelli, che avevano il duplice scopo di preservare l'integrità familiare, evitando la diffusione del tradimento, ovvero del rischio che l'uomo andasse con altre donne sposate, sia di garantire alla donna che non volesse più fare sesso la giusta pace dei sensi.
La situazione è cambiata col dopoguerra. 
All'epoca tante ragazze italiane, ex fidanzate di reduci, si erano trovate a fare le prostitute per le forze alleate.
Il meretricio era abbastanza diffuso, più di oggi, tra la popolazione italiana iper le condizioni estremamente precarie di molte donne che si erano trovate senza un uomo e senza un soldo.
Si è quindi provveduto a dare un segnale forte chiudendo i bordelli (anche se l'esercizio continuava al di fuori).
Contemporaneamente c'è stata l'apertura della società ai rapporti prematrimoniali e con gli anni, essendo divenuto pratica diffusa in seguito alla liberalizzazione del sesso, al tradimento coniugale.
E' abbastanza ovvio che se il sesso non si fa in casa, oggi come allora, lo si cerca altrove.
L'altrove oggi può essere un poco più pericoloso in quanto coinvolge due soggetti coniugati che si pretendono fedeli perché uniti da un "vincolo d'amore" (... quello economico sembra non esista più nei discorsi di oggi...), ma tutto sommato è sempre e solo la stessa esigenza che si è adeguata ai tempi.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> 1) Tu ti perdi sempre per strada il fatto che nessuno è perfetto e che la vita talvolta è bastarda
> 
> 2) Tu hai detto che fai attenzione a quello che fai per non portare lo schifo a casa tua, invece lo fai per fare meglio gli affari tuoi, se non vuoi portare lo schifo a casa non fare schifezze ...


Non è la vita ad essere bastarda, sono le persone. Se fai qualcosa di rischioso e non calcolo del rischio peggio per te.
Guarda che io per schifezze non intendo mica il tradimento. Ci sono poche cose che mi fanno sentire a posto con me stesso come una tizia che mi orgasma in gola :rotfl:
Per schifezza intendo tutte quelle dinamiche orribili che seguono la scoperta del tradimento. Se pensassi che il tradimento in se non fosse una cosa buona non tradirei.


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 1. Ti perdi sempre per strada la differenza tra farsi beccare e non farsi beccare.
> 2. MaI detto che il tradimento non sia roba da egoisti. E quindi?


Quindi non è possibile escludere aprioristicamente il rischio che a te non può succedere  "perché tanto non ti beccano".


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto il neretto.
> Aggiungo una mia considerazione.
> In un recente passato il matrimonio era l'unico modo per avere accesso al sesso 'gratuito' per gli uomini e al sesso in generale per le donne, in quanto la struttura societaria rendeva impossibili o quantomeno difficili i rapporti prematrimoniali. D'altronde ci si sposava a 20 anni...
> Dopo un certo numero di gravidanze, in un'oggettiva assenza di anticoncezionali, era frequente l'abbandono femminile dei rapporti sessuali, sia per evitare gravidanze indesiderate sia per stanchezza e mancanza di desiderio verso quell'unico uomo avuto nella vita.
> ...


A me invece tocca dissentire praticamente in tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quindi non è possibile escludere aprioristicamente il rischio che a te non può succedere  "perché tanto non ti beccano".


Non dipende dagli altri. Dipende da te. Non sono gli altri che ti beccano, sei tu che ti fai beccare.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me invece tocca dissentire praticamente in tutto.


Me l'aspettavo. La mia è una necessaria sintesi di un libro che ho letto.
Spiega cosa non condividi.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non dipende dagli altri. Dipende da te. Non sono gli altri che ti beccano, sei tu che ti fai beccare.


Arci, però qui... un po' te la tiri, eh.
Il tradimento perfetto non esiste, soprattutto se se ne arriva a discutere in un forum.
Un segreto non è più tale già quando si è in due a condividerlo e per avere una relazione extra... bisogna essere comunque in due. Esiste l'imprevedibilità, purtroppo.
Diciamo che fanno anche molto i coniugi che si stanno tradendo.
Alcuni non si accorgono di niente, altri sono un po' più difficile da tradire.


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Un tradimento arriva in una famiglia solo quando viene scoperto*.


Beh, teoricamente.
In realtà ti cambia spesso anche un po' anche prima.
Magari anche in meglio, rendendoti anche più sereno e meno frustrato.
Non è detto che uno peggiori o sia più assente se ha una relazione extraconiugale.
Non esistono comunque regole valide per tutti.


----------



## HP72 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è la vita ad essere bastarda, sono le persone. Se fai qualcosa di rischioso e non calcolo del rischio peggio per te.
> Guarda che io per schifezze non intendo mica il tradimento. Ci sono poche cose che mi fanno sentire a posto con me stesso come una tizia che mi orgasma in gola :rotfl:
> Per schifezza intendo tutte quelle dinamiche orribili che seguono la scoperta del tradimento. Se pensassi che il tradimento in se non fosse una cosa buona non tradirei.


Le persone fanno parte della vita. La tua amichetta al momento così distaccata e apparentemente in cerca solo di sesso fra sei mesi potrebbe entrare in depressione e tirare fuori il tuo numero e cominciare a cercarti, calcola questo se riesci ...
La scoperta del tradimento che ti fa tanto schifo è conseguenza del tradimento, se non tradisci non ti scoprono, se non ti scoprono nessuna schifezza a seguire ... lineare direi ...


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Le persone fanno parte della vita. La tua amichetta al momento così distaccata e apparentemente in cerca solo di sesso fra sei mesi potrebbe entrare in depressione e tirare fuori il tuo numero e cominciare a cercarti, calcola questo se riesci ...
> La scoperta del tradimento che ti fa tanto schifo è conseguenza del tradimento, se non tradisci non ti scoprono, se non ti scoprono nessuna schifezza a seguire ... lineare direi ...


Concordo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, teoricamente.
> In realtà ti cambia spesso anche un po' anche prima.
> Magari in meglio, rendendoti anche più sereno e meno frustrato.
> Non è detto che uno peggiori o sia più assente se ha una relazione extraconiugale.
> Non esistono comunque regole valide per tutti.


Concordo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Me l'aspettavo. La mia è una necessaria sintesi di un libro che ho letto.
> Spiega cosa non condividi.


Sarebbe lunghissimo. In realtà trovo proprio sbagliata l'analisi storica e sociologica.


danny ha detto:


> Arci, però qui... un po' te la tiri, eh.
> Il tradimento perfetto non esiste, soprattutto se se ne arriva a discutere in un forum.
> Un segreto non è più tale già quando si è in due a condividerlo e per avere una relazione extra... bisogna essere comunque in due. Esiste l'imprevedibilità, purtroppo.
> Diciamo che fanno anche molto i coniugi che si stanno tradendo.
> Alcuni non si accorgono di niente, altri sono un po' più difficile da tradire.


Amico mio, Io lo so che sarebbe tanto rassicurante appiccicare qualche etichetta in giro e non pensarci più. E non ho nemmeno la pretesa di attribuire chissà quale scientificità alle mie osservazioni, visto che non è che mi metto a fare una raccolta sistematica misurando ciò che vedo, vado a spanne come tutti. La mia idea, quella che mi sono fatto, senza tirarmela, è che il tradimento come fenomeno è qualcosa di piuttosto neutro. La scoperta di quel tradimento invece no. Il tradimento non aggiunge niente, per come la vedo io, ad una persona nemmeno come marito o moglie, figurati Come genitore. Ti cambia in meglio ti cambia in peggio a seconda della persona che trovi come qualunque altro innamoramento di mezz'ora o di tutta la vita. Quello che vedo, di solito da coloro i quali che un tradimento lo subiscono, è la ricerca spasmodica della avere ragione come se Scoprire di avere le corna fosse automaticamente una certificazione di superiorità morale. magari chi si è beccato le corna è una persona orribile, però guarda caso torna miracolosamente vergine in virtù della capa pesante.


danny ha detto:


> Beh, teoricamente.
> In realtà ti cambia spesso anche un po' anche prima.
> Magari anche in meglio, rendendoti anche più sereno e meno frustrato.
> Non è detto che uno peggiori o sia più assente se ha una relazione extraconiugale.
> Non esistono comunque regole valide per tutti.


Ma chiaro che non esistono regole valide per tutti. In nessun campo. Non vedo perché, proprio nel fantastico mondo delle corna, dovrebbero esserci le verità con la V maiuscola


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Le persone fanno parte della vita. La tua amichetta al momento così distaccata e apparentemente in cerca solo di sesso fra sei mesi potrebbe entrare in depressione e tirare fuori il tuo numero e cominciare a cercarti, calcola questo se riesci ...
> La scoperta del tradimento che ti fa tanto schifo è conseguenza del tradimento, se non tradisci non ti scoprono, se non ti scoprono nessuna schifezza a seguire ... lineare direi ...


Più che lineare banale. Sempre detto che se non hai le risorse mentali, di tempo e economiche conviene che ti adegui alle regole di Santa Madre Chiesa :rotfl:


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sarebbe lunghissimo. In realtà trovo proprio sbagliata l'analisi storica e sociologica.


Oggi come allora non esiste un'unica visione della società.
Nella realtà l'uomo non è cambiato granché nelle sue pulsioni variabili da persona a persona. Cambiano le ideologie e le religioni che lo dominano.
Il sesso libero è conseguenza della contraccezione femminile che ha permesso anche alla donna di poter decidere della propria maternità e di vivere la sessualità  senza conseguenze.
E di poter mutare gli equilibri all'interno della società in funzione di questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi come allora non esiste un'unica visione della società. Nella realtà l'uomo non è cambiato granché nelle sue pulsioni variabili da persona a persona. Cambiano le ideologie e le religioni che lo dominano. Il sesso libero è conseguenza della contraccezione femminile che ha permesso anche alla donna di poter decidere della propria maternità e di vivere la sessualità  senza conseguenze. E di poter mutare gli equilibri all'interno della società in funzione di questo.


 Il sesso "libero" come lo intendiamo noi è da intendersi libero rispetto al setting di valori europeo setto/ottocentesco - borghese. Antichi egizi, maya, greci e romani (ricchi) la contraccezione la conoscevano già, così come la negazione dell'orgasmo femminile è roba da ascrivere a quelle bestie misogine dei padri della chiesa. Tutto sommato, considerando che il sapiens calca la terra da 300.000 anni, il periodo buio è abbastanza breve


----------



## danny (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il sesso "libero" come lo intendiamo noi è da intendersi libero rispetto al setting di valori europeo setto/ottocentesco - borghese. Antichi egizi, maya, greci e romani (ricchi) la contraccezione la conoscevano già, così come la negazione dell'orgasmo femminile è roba da ascrivere a quelle bestie misogine dei padri della chiesa. Tutto sommato, considerando che il sapiens calca la terra da 300.000 anni, il periodo buio è abbastanza breve


L'argomento richiederebbe parecchie pagine solo per discorrere dell'evoluzione dei costumi occorsa nel novecento italiano. Se mi metti dentro anche Egizi e Maya siamo a rischio enciclopedia.... ))))
Comunque sì, sarebbe interessante discuterne.
A me viene in mente il Totò che affacciatosi alla finestra del bordello della d'ora Gina urla  "Arrangiatevi ".
Così fu.
Qualche effetto delle necessità  di quegli anni lo vedi ancora nel costume attuale.
L'assegno di mantenimento alla moglie per esempio è retaggio del costume antico che vedeva nella donna con prole al di fuori del matrimonio una predestinata a essere zitella a vita - e quindi un peso sulle spalle dei genitori -, poiché nessuno si sarebbe assunto l'onere economico di mantenere i figli degli altri. I soldi erano pochi per tutti e spesso la motivazione per aderire o supportare valori e precetti morali.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'argomento richiederebbe parecchie pagine solo per discorrere dell'evoluzione dei costumi occorsa nel novecento italiano. Se mi metti dentro anche Egizi e Maya siamo a rischio enciclopedia.... ))))


Chiediamo a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]


----------



## Cuore2018 (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Amico mio, Io lo so che sarebbe tanto rassicurante appiccicare qualche etichetta in giro e non pensarci più. E non ho nemmeno la pretesa di attribuire chissà quale scientificità alle mie osservazioni, visto che non è che mi metto a fare una raccolta sistematica misurando ciò che vedo, vado a spanne come tutti. La mia idea, quella che mi sono fatto, senza tirarmela, è che*il tradimento come fenomeno è qualcosa di piuttosto neutro*. La scoperta di quel tradimento invece no. Il tradimento non aggiunge niente, per come la vedo io, ad una persona nemmeno come marito o moglie, figurati Come genitore. Ti cambia in meglio ti cambia in peggio a seconda della persona che trovi come qualunque altro innamoramento di mezz'ora o di tutta la vita. Quello che vedo, di solito da coloro i quali che un tradimento lo subiscono, è la ricerca spasmodica della avere ragione come se Scoprire di avere le corna fosse automaticamente una certificazione di superiorità morale. magari chi si è beccato le corna è una persona orribile, però guarda caso torna miracolosamente vergine in virtù della capa pesante.


In generale capisco e in parte condivido ciò che dici, ma perdonami, il neretto è proprio l'essenza del volersela raccontare.

Se un tradimento non viene scoperto, non fa male a nessuno, verissimo. Anzi, a volte fa pure bene, verissimo. Ma il traditore che trae un vantaggio personale dall'inganno di chi ha fiducia in lui, sa benissimo di comportarsi in modo pessimo.

Che poi ci siano mille diverse ragioni che possono predisporre al tradimento, alcune anche valide, non toglie che, in generale, ingannare non è un fatto neutro. In nessun settore. Sul lavoro o nelle amicizie, chi vorrebbe avere a che fare con una persona bugiarda, che sa mentire, che lavora nell'ombra, che non si fa scrupoli a ingannare gli altri, che dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra?
E chi se ne frega se il traditore non verrà mai scoperto. Le sue azioni sono concrete. Le sue decisioni hanno un impatto sulla realtà, non solo quando viene scoperto. Se inganni, lo fai per davvero. Se racconti menzogne con la naturalezza di un bambino per pararti il culo, potrai farlo in qualunque contesto. E le persone doppie danno fastidio, non piacciono a nessuno.

Ma mi rendo conto che sia molto più facile costruirsi una filosofia di comodo che punti dritta all'autoassoluzione ad ogni costo. Finché non mi beccano, che male faccio? Godo e mi diverto.

Si tratta di un ragionamento molto diffuso, poco originale, che si concretizza nel tipico atteggiamento leggero e autocompiaciuto del traditore felice di esserlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> In generale capisco e in parte condivido ciò che dici, ma perdonami, il neretto è proprio l'essenza del volersela raccontare.
> 
> Se un tradimento non viene scoperto, non fa male a nessuno, verissimo. Anzi, a volte fa pure bene, verissimo. Ma il traditore che trae un vantaggio personale dall'inganno di chi ha fiducia in lui, sa benissimo di comportarsi in modo pessimo.
> 
> ...


È neutro per me è su di me. Nel senso che sposta assolutamente 0 per la percezione che io ho di me stesso. E mi porta a sorridere di fronte a tutti gli araldi del bene cosmico che mi dicono che dovrei sentirmi in colpa.


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ...............................
> Basterebbe così poco in termini di risposte affettive per tenersi vicino una persona per tutta la vita, evitando di darla per scontata, che se non lo fai e arriva uno/a come me e ti punisce, *è quasi giustizia cosmica :rotfl:*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
bentornato Arci


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE]:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> bentornato Arci


Ciaobbella


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Il punto è che la visione monolitica della vita mi ha sempre un po' spaventata.
> 
> Decidere a priori che chi fa/ha fatto determinate cose non è un buon genitore ha dell'assurdo.
> 
> ...


Ma ognuno si sente come si sente e può benissimo non patire la contraddizione tra ciò che pretende dai figli e ciò che è.
Io ho sempre preteso molto poco dai figli, però loro sono tanto.
Ho preteso poco perché non potevo pretendere puntualità se sono ritardataria, non posso pretendere ordine se sono disordinata ecc.
Non potrei pretendere onestà relazionale e nemmeno proporla se mi sentissi disonesta. 
Poi io parlo di sentirsi buon genitore o no rispetto a MIEI parametri. Ci sono genitori che fanno i ladri e insegnano a rubare. Stanno benissimo.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiediamo a @_ipazia_


Il concetto, in sintesi, è che non vi è nulla di scandaloso, trasgressivo o riprovevole  nel desiderare o intrecciare relazioni sessuali o/e amorose coerentemente con le possibilità e i rischi connessi a epoca, genere e censo, assecondando la natura umana e le disposizioni individuali.
Ciò che è ampiamente esecrabile era, è e rimane il tradimento, ovvero la rottura del patto di fiducia che è alla base della coppia e funzionale alla continuità del rapporto parentale con i figli, ma che è comunque implicito in qualsiasi relazione umana finalizzata alla condivisione di progetti o beni.
Detto in poche parole, considero assolutamente lecito che una persona dopo anni o più di relazione esclusiva desideri avere esperienze sessuali o/e amorose con altri individui ritenuti attraenti, come considero fisiologico che una storia possa avere un capolinea, ma non ammetto che questo venga celato attraverso l'inganno.
il tradimento è però molto spesso anche  una menzogna non solo verso il partner ma verso sé stessi, in quanto dà la possibilità di prolungare la permanenza in una coppia il cui ciclo di vita è terminato, in pratica l'amante diventa la stampella di una coppia scoppiata.
Molto, moito più coraggioso ammettere le proprie necessità e disposizioni, portando la coppia a mutare o a finire parallelamente all'evoluzione individuale, ma ammetto che neppure io posso dire di essere in grado di farlo, in quanto comporta più rischi di qualsiasi compromesso alternativo.


----------



## HP72 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più che lineare banale. Sempre detto che se non hai le risorse mentali, di tempo e economiche conviene che ti adegui alle regole di Santa Madre Chiesa :rotfl:


A parte che non sono un credente ... ma per te l'unica alternativa al matrimonio canonico è il tradimento?
Tentare con il dialogo? Con l'aiuto di un consulente matrimoniale? E se proprio niente funziona ... separarsi?
Troppo difficile? Troppo impegnativo?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> A parte che non sono un credente ... ma per te l'unica alternativa al matrimonio canonico è il tradimento?
> Tentare con il dialogo? Con l'aiuto di un consulente matrimoniale? E se proprio niente funziona ... separarsi?
> Troppo difficile? Troppo impegnativo?


Insomma, non è questo discorso stia troppo in piedi. Il tradimento non è una alternativa al matrimonio. Il tradimento è una delle possibili evoluzioni del matrimonio. Sono come quei discorsi di quelli che ti propongo la coppia aperta come alternativa al tradimento. In realtà la fattispecie scritta sull'insegna di questo posto è un qualcosa di molto specifico. Hai un matrimonio, consacrato o no davanti al prete non importa, ci deve comunque essere una promessa implicita o esplicita di fedeltà, e conosci un'altra persona da cui sei attratto. A quel punto la decisione successiva che devi prendere non è se tradire o meno, e se far saltare il banco o meno. Solo quando hai deciso che comunque non intendi lasciare tradisci, altrimenti non è nemmeno tradimento secondo me, stai semplicemente passando da una coppia a un'altra.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Molto, moito più coraggioso ammettere le proprie necessità e disposizioni, portando la coppia a mutare o a finire parallelamente all'evoluzione individuale, ma ammetto che neppure io posso dire di essere in grado di farlo, in quanto comporta più rischi di qualsiasi compromesso alternativo.


Non è un discorso di coraggio, molto spesso è una semplice valutazione di opportunità. Sarebbe semplice ragionare nei termini in cui il traditore è il vigliacco Mentre se fosse coraggioso tenterebbe una stata alla luce del sole. La verità è che tantissime volte, ad esempio quando ci sono i figli e rimani con il genitore dei tuoi figli anche quando ti manca l'aria, in cui ci vuole molto più coraggio ad ammettere le proprie necessità e tradire piuttosto che a rimanere sotto la copertina calda della morale comune.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma, non è questo discorso stia troppo in piedi. Il tradimento non è una alternativa al matrimonio. *Il tradimento è una delle possibili evoluzioni del matrimonio*. Sono come quei discorsi di quelli che ti propongo la coppia aperta come alternativa al tradimento. In realtà la fattispecie scritta sull'insegna di questo posto è un qualcosa di molto specifico. Hai un matrimonio, consacrato o no davanti al prete non importa, ci deve comunque essere una promessa implicita o esplicita di fedeltà, e conosci un'altra persona da cui sei attratto. A quel punto la decisione successiva che devi prendere non è se tradire o meno, e se far saltare il banco o meno. Solo quando hai deciso che comunque non intendi lasciare tradisci, altrimenti non è nemmeno tradimento secondo me, stai semplicemente passando da una coppia a un'altra.


Certo, ma se consideriamo il matrimonio l'evoluzione della coppia, ovvero di un'unione tra due persone, l'arrivo di un terzo per volere di uno solo nega l'essenza stessa dell'unione iniziale, in pratica è un utile - a uno solo - compromesso più che un'evoluzione condivisa e condivisibile.
Secondo me il tradimento è soprattutto il sintomo che dovrebbe far intuire che l'ambiente della coppia è diventato troppo stretto per l'individuo che tradisce.
Il terzo è utile a non perdere lo status raggiunto con la coppia.
Sono abbastanza sicuro che se si potesse non rinunciare a niente di ciò che si è acquisito molti non tradirebbero più, ma farebbero altre scelte assai più libere.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è un discorso di coraggio, *molto spesso è una semplice valutazione di opportunità.* Sarebbe semplice ragionare nei termini in cui il traditore è il vigliacco Mentre se fosse coraggioso tenterebbe una stata alla luce del sole. La verità è che tantissime volte, ad esempio quando ci sono i figli e rimani con il genitore dei tuoi figli anche quando ti manca l'aria, in cui ci vuole molto più coraggio ad ammettere le proprie necessità e tradire piuttosto che a rimanere sotto la copertina calda della morale comune.


Corretto il neretto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma se consideriamo il matrimonio l'evoluzione della coppia, ovvero di un'unione tra due persone, l'arrivo di un terzo per volere di uno solo nega l'essenza stessa dell'unione iniziale, in pratica è un utile - a uno solo - compromesso più che un'evoluzione condivisa e condivisibile.
> Secondo me il tradimento è soprattutto il sintomo che dovrebbe far intuire che l'ambiente della coppia è diventato troppo stretto per l'individuo che tradisce.
> Il terzo è utile a non perdere lo status raggiunto con la coppia.
> Sono abbastanza sicuro che se si potesse non rinunciare a niente di ciò che si è acquisito molti non tradirebbero più, ma farebbero altre scelte assai più libere.


Appunto, il presupposto Secondo me è quello sbagliato. Il matrimonio non è una evoluzione della coppia, è semplicemente una formalizzazione e/o un riconoscimento esterno della coppia stessa.
Infatti nel 90% dei sistemi di diritto è un contratto, e in america, paese molto più pratico del nostro, per violazione dei doveri di fedeltà coniugale si risponde esattamente come si risponderebbe per _breach of contract_


----------



## HP72 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma, non è questo discorso stia troppo in piedi. Il tradimento non è una alternativa al matrimonio. Il tradimento è una delle possibili evoluzioni del matrimonio. Sono come quei discorsi di quelli che ti propongo la coppia aperta come alternativa al tradimento. In realtà la fattispecie scritta sull'insegna di questo posto è un qualcosa di molto specifico. Hai un matrimonio, consacrato o no davanti al prete non importa, ci deve comunque essere una promessa implicita o esplicita di fedeltà, e conosci un'altra persona da cui sei attratto. A quel punto la decisione successiva che devi prendere non è se tradire o meno, e se far saltare il banco o meno. Solo quando hai deciso che comunque non intendi lasciare tradisci, altrimenti non è nemmeno tradimento secondo me, stai semplicemente passando da una coppia a un'altra.


Nemmeno dire che "Il tradimento è una delle possibili evoluzioni del matrimonio" sta in piedi come ragionamento.
Semplificando il matrimonio è un accordo fra due persone che, fra l'altro, si impegnano reciprocamente al vincolo della fedeltà.
Il tradimento di quel vincolo da parte di uno solo dei coniugi di per se si colloca fuori dal matrimonio, che di solito prevede una relazione fra "minimo" due persone. Chi tradisce lo fa per se e non per la coppia.

Inoltre tu hai scritto "se non hai le risorse mentali, di tempo e economiche conviene che ti adegui", beh diciamo che non è questione di risorse ma di convenienza da come la metti tu, per te è più conveniente tornare a casa nel tuo nido perchè preferisci non perdere le tue comodità domestiche e non stravolgere la tua routine piuttosto che essere sincero con la tua compagna.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> non è questione di risorse ma di convenienza da come la metti tu, per te è più conveniente tornare a casa nel tuo nido perchè preferisci non perdere le tue comodità domestiche e non stravolgere la tua routine piuttosto che essere sincero con la tua compagna.[/COLOR]


Discorso corretto finché non hai figli. Poi la partita cambia.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Decidere a priori che chi fa/ha fatto determinate cose non è un buon genitore ha dell'assurdo.
> 
> .


Una Delle frasi che mia moglie odia di più sentire a casa sua è: "se siamo rimasti insieme e non ci siamo mai lasciati, né traditi,  è ststo per voi figli"

E credo che i suoi genitori si aspettino anche l'applauso, dopo aver detto queste cose

Anche perché nemmeno immaginano lontanamente cosa questo ha significato per chi, dall'altra parte (i figli) ha dovuto "sorbirsi" quello che ne usciva all'atto pratico


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una Delle frasi che mia moglie odia di più sentire a casa sua è: "se siamo rimasti insieme e non ci siamo mai lasciati, né traditi,  è ststo per voi figli"
> 
> E credo che i suoi genitori si aspettino anche l'applauso, dopo aver detto queste cose
> 
> Anche perché nemmeno immaginano lontanamente cosa questo ha significato per chi, dall'altra parte (i figli) ha dovuto "sorbirsi" quello che ne usciva all'atto pratico


Appunto. Meglio le corna. Tutta la vita


----------



## HP72 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Discorso corretto finché non hai figli. Poi la partita cambia.


Penso che il discorso rimanga corretto anche se hai figli, certo si complica e su questo concordo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Penso che il discorso rimanga corretto anche se hai figli, certo si complica e su questo concordo.


E chi se ne fotte della correttezza? Se fossi uno che si preoccupa della correttezza qua dentro manco ci sarei mai entrato. :rotfl: La correttezza è il peggior nemico della felicità. Chi aderisce aprioristicamente ad un teorema lo fa perché è convinto che contino più le regole che l'obiettivo. Mentre la vita funziona in modo diametralmente opposto. Se vinci se lo ricordano tutti, come hai vinto fotte un cazzo a nessuno. E guarda che funziona così pure nella vita reale. Basta vedere come gira il fumo diversamente nei divorzi tra ricchi e in quelli tra poveri.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto. Meglio le corna. Tutta la vita


Se "il sacrificio" del non fare (dalle corna allo sci estremo) dovrà poi essere "rinfacciato" un domani ai figli , presentandolo come "valore" , sai bene che sono in pieno accordo con te

PS anche quelli morti assiderati a Zermatt non erano bravi genitori, perché hanno messo a repentaglio la famiglia, con le loro escursioni del cazzo

Se andavano a trombare separatamente ciascuno x conto suo, oggi i loro figli avevano ancora i genitori vivi

Queste catene di aggancio, azione=pericolo per la stabilità della famiglia mi sta anche bene

Ma va applicata su tutto, non solo su quello che fa comodo.

O fa male


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Queste catene di aggancio, azione=pericolo per la stabilità della famiglia mi sta anche bene


A me invece non stanno bene per niente. Come fai le cose è sempre infinitamente più importante di ciò che fai. Altrimenti finisci a dire palesi cazzate tipo che tua moglie non è una buona madre perché ti ha messo le corna prima di fare i figli


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Discorso corretto finché non hai figli. Poi la partita cambia.


Quando scoprii il tradimento di mia moglie il mio pensiero fisso era "Come potrò spiegare a mia figlia che me ne vado di casa?". 
Come potrò rinunciare a lei?
Come potrò obbligarla a cambiare le sue abitudini, perché devo causare con la mia scelta - anche se conseguenza di un'altra decisione  -  problemi economici e logistici anche a lei, che influenzeranno le sue possibilità future?
E poi, come avrei potuto trovare accettabile  che mia figlia entrasse in relazione crescendo con un altro uomo che avrebbe potuto affiancarmi come padre, o sostituirmi nella vita quotidiana?
Credo che da traditi come da traditori tante volte si accettino compromessi alla cui base ci sono domande come queste.
Io sono abbastanza convinto che avendo un'altra età ed essendo senza figli, mia moglie ed io ci saremmo lasciati.
Forse la nostra storia era giunta al capolinea.
Magari mi avrebbe lasciato lei, prima di tradirmi. 
L'amore non è eterno, ma un conto è quando finisce a 20 o a 30 anni, un altro quando muta a 45 o 50, quando sei già padre o madre.
Lì se sei realista, hai ben presente cosa ti può ancora riservare la vita e quali scelte sia possibile ancora fare e quali sono le tue responsabilità verso gli altri. E' giocoforza arrivare anche a accettare compromessi, tra i quali tradire e essere traditi.
L'unica condizione che pongo è che non voglio perderci solo io...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando scoprii il tradimento di mia moglie il mio pensiero fisso era "Come potrò spiegare a mia figlia che me ne vado di casa?".
> Come potrò rinunciare a lei?
> Come potrò obbligarla a cambiare le sue abitudini, perché devo causare con la mia scelta - anche se conseguenza di un'altra decisione  -  problemi economici e logistici anche a lei, che influenzeranno le sue possibilità future?
> E poi, come avrei potuto trovare accettabile  che mia figlia entrasse in relazione crescendo con un altro uomo che avrebbe potuto affiancarmi come padre, o sostituirmi nella vita quotidiana?
> ...


Verdissimo. Anche se non è necessariamente detto che ci perdi, magari ci guadagni.


----------



## HP72 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi aderisce aprioristicamente ad un teorema lo fa perché è convinto che contino più le regole che l'obiettivo...


Quindi violi il patto, regola, di fedeltà per non violare la regola del quieto vivere nel tuo matrimonio?


----------



## HP72 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ... Come fai le cose è sempre infinitamente più importante di ciò che fai...


Vero ... se le cose che fai non valgono nulla o possono danneggiare gli altri ...


----------



## oriente70 (4 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Vero ... se le cose che fai non valgono nulla o possono danneggiare gli altri ...


Vero pure che se fai una cosa che per te non vale nulla e non danneggia  altri vale pure se la subisci [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Quindi violi il patto, regola, di fedeltà per non violare la regola del quieto vivere nel tuo matrimonio?


No. Per egoismo, perché? 


HP72 ha detto:


> Vero ... se le cose che fai non valgono nulla o possono danneggiare gli altri ...


No. Se vengono o non vengono scoperte. La storia si scrive dopo.


----------



## HP72 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Per egoismo, perché?
> 
> No. Se vengono o non vengono scoperte. La storia si scrive dopo.


Sei egoista perchè non ti va di perdere la sicurezza di una famiglia tradizionale, alla fine egoismo o meno sei anche tu soggetto ad una regola che non vuoi infrangere 
La scoperta o meno del tradimento non cambia la natura di ciò che fai, se quello che fai fosse per te davvero ininfluente non ti importerebbe di come lo fai


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È neutro per me è su di me. Nel senso che sposta assolutamente 0 per la percezione che io ho di me stesso. E mi porta a sorridere di fronte a tutti gli araldi del bene cosmico che mi dicono che dovrei sentirmi in colpa.


Ma certo, anche un killer seriale dopo aver stuprato e squartato la vittima di turno non cambia la visione di sè, anzi, è felice perché ha appagato un suo bisogno e per qualche tempo godrà solo ripensando a quanto fatto.

Non sto certo paragonando un traditore a un serial killer, ma la dinamica è la stessa. Mi fa stare bene, mi piace = va bene.

L'importante è essere consapevoli, sul piano razionale, è che si sta facendo qualcosa che ha comunque un valore dal punto di vista morale. Ingannare qualcuno non è un fatto neutro. 

Questo non vuol dire che chi non tradisce sia migliore di chi tradisce. Ma significa dare il giusto valore alle azioni umane.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno si sente come si sente e può benissimo non patire la contraddizione tra ciò che pretende dai figli e ciò che è.
> Io ho sempre preteso molto poco dai figli, però loro sono tanto.
> Ho preteso poco perché non potevo pretendere puntualità se sono ritardataria, non posso pretendere ordine se sono disordinata ecc.
> Non potrei pretendere onestà relazionale e nemmeno proporla se mi sentissi disonesta.
> Poi io parlo di sentirsi buon genitore o no rispetto a MIEI parametri. Ci sono genitori che fanno i ladri e insegnano a rubare. Stanno benissimo.


Credo che gli unici a poter giudicare chi sia un buon genitore siano i figli, è un pulpito che non spetta a nessun altro. Ognuno sa i genitori che ha.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Sei egoista perchè non ti va di perdere la sicurezza di una famiglia tradizionale, alla fine egoismo o meno sei anche tu soggetto ad una regola che non vuoi infrangere
> La scoperta o meno del tradimento non cambia la natura di ciò che fai, se quello che fai fosse per te davvero ininfluente non ti importerebbe di come lo fai


Sono egoista perché decido per me e per gli altri. Come qualunque altro traditore. La sicurezza di una famiglia tradizionale qualora saltasse banco non la perderei io, la farei perdere a persone a cui tengo.
La scoperta non cambia la natura delle cose, ne cambia gli effetti. Se cominci a ragionare della natura delle cose fai un discorso morale, se comincia a ragionare degli effetti delle cose fai un ragionamento logico. Non mi pare di aver mai detto di avere preoccupazioni di tipo morale. Delle conseguenze pratiche invece mi importa eccome, altrimenti lascerei invece di tradire.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ingannare qualcuno non è un fatto neutro.


Assolutamente sì da un punto di vista soggettivo. Se non hai conseguenze pratiche e non soffri di sensi di colpa è un fatto assolutamente neutro.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non sto certo paragonando un traditore a un serial killer, ma la dinamica è la stessa. Mi fa stare bene, mi piace = va bene.


Ma certo che lo stai facendo :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì da un punto di vista soggettivo. Se non hai conseguenze pratiche e non soffri di sensi di colpa è un fatto assolutamente neutro.


Qualunque azione ha conseguenze pratiche. Se io agisco cambio la realtà. Che poi non mi veda nessuno non cambia una virgola i fatti. Se sono sola in casa e guardo un film porno che coinvolge dei minori, ma non lo sa nessuno, non cambia il fatto che stia compiendo un'azione riprovevole dal punto di vista morale. Anche se non toglie o non aggiunge nulla alla realtà degli attori coinvolti.

Ogni azione ha un peso e un valore. Che poi ci faccia comodo negarlo è comprensibile e, ripeto, una dinamica già vista e rivista, anche su questo forum.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Qualunque azione ha conseguenze pratiche. Se io agisco cambio la realtà. Che poi non mi veda nessuno non cambia una virgola i fatti. Se sono sola in casa e guardo un film porno che coinvolge dei minori, ma non lo sa nessuno, non cambia il fatto che stia compiendo un'azione riprovevole dal punto di vista morale. Anche se non toglie o non aggiunge nulla alla realtà degli attori coinvolti.
> 
> Ogni azione ha un peso e un valore. Che poi ci faccia comodo negarlo è comprensibile e, ripeto, una dinamica già vista e rivista, anche su questo forum.


Mi spiace ma su questo La mia concezione del mondo poggia su un sistema di valori diametralmente opposto al tuo. Se io sto con l'amante a fare un bellissimo carico di emozioni positive quello ha effetto per me. Non portare casini a casa invece è afferente al mondo delle conseguenze. E degli effetti pratici. Sennò mischiano mele e banane. E non funziona, Infatti tutti i peggiori casini normalmente vengono combinati da quegli imbecilli che vuotano il sacco perché non reggono i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma su questo La mia concezione del mondo poggia su un sistema di valori diametralmente opposto al tuo. Se io sto con l'amante a fare un bellissimo carico di emozioni positive quello ha effetto per me. Non portare casini a casa invece è afferente al mondo delle conseguenze. E degli effetti pratici. Sennò mischiano mele e banane. E non funziona, Infatti tutti i peggiori casini normalmente vengono combinati da quegli imbecilli che vuotano il sacco perché non reggono i sensi di colpa.


Non esiste un sistema di valori condiviso in cui raccontare balle e ingannare chi ha fiducia in te sia considerato lecito.

Diciamo che il tuo sistema di valori è personale e diverso da quello del resto del consesso civile. Come quello dei serial killer, tanto per capirci, che viaggiano un po' a cazzi loro  :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non esiste un sistema di valori condiviso in cui raccontare balle e ingannare chi ha fiducia in te sia considerato lecito.
> 
> Diciamo che il tuo sistema di valori è personale e diverso da quello del resto del consesso civile. Come quello dei serial killer, tanto per capirci, che viaggiano un po' a cazzi loro  :rotfl:


Infatti non ho parlato di sistema morale, ma di valori. Sul fatto che possa non essere condiviso la cosa mi sposta molto poco, grazie a Dio non ho bisogno del branco per vivere felici, a meno che il branco non sia il mio branco. Quindi selezionato secondo logiche mie. In psicanalisi esiste quella che si chiama coerenza interna, che è esattamente quello che determina il grado di successo o di tenuta di un sistema valoriale.
Visto che lo hai citato per la seconda volta, provo a farti capire perché questa costa mento tra il traditore e il serial killer è una emerita cazzata. Nemmeno qualificabile come iperbole, ma solo come stronzata fine a se stessa. Nei profili psicologici degli assassini seriali normalmente viene registrata una incapacità di empatia, ossia di capire come Effettivamente si senta una persona sotto le mani del serial killer stesso. Cosa completamente diversa, se non diametralmente opposta rispetto alla vita del che conduce il sottoscritto, e quelli come me, dato che la nostra prima preoccupazione è quella di nascondere le tracce proprio per evitare che le persone a cui teniamo ci stiano male. Non ci si occupa dei sentimenti degli altri e della vita che fanno in teoria, ci si occupa in pratica. Così come normalmente si occupa delle persone di cui si deve occupare, anziché preoccuparsene. Sarà per quello che nella media scopano meglio :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti non ho parlato di sistema morale, ma di valori. Sul fatto che possa non essere condiviso la cosa mi sposta molto poco, grazie a Dio non ho bisogno del branco per vivere felici, a meno che il branco non sia il mio branco. Quindi selezionato secondo logiche mie. In psicanalisi esiste quella che si chiama coerenza interna, che è esattamente quello che determina il grado di successo o di tenuta di un sistema valoriale.
> Visto che lo hai citato per la seconda volta, provo a farti capire perché questa costa mento tra il traditore e il serial killer è una emerita cazzata. Nemmeno qualificabile come iperbole, ma solo come stronzata fine a se stessa. Nei profili psicologici degli assassini seriali normalmente viene registrata una incapacità di empatia, ossia di capire come Effettivamente si senta una persona sotto le mani del serial killer stesso. Cosa completamente diversa, se non diametralmente opposta rispetto alla vita del che conduce il sottoscritto, e quelli come me, dato che la nostra prima preoccupazione è quella di nascondere le tracce proprio per evitare che le persone a cui teniamo ci stiano male. Non ci si occupa dei sentimenti degli altri e della vita che fanno in teoria, ci si occupa in pratica. Così come normalmente si occupa delle persone di cui si deve occupare, anziché preoccuparsene. Sarà per quello che nella media scopano meglio :rotfl: :rotfl:


Della serie: ti prendo per scema, ti racconto una montagna di balle, peró mi occupo di nascondere ogni traccia perché sono empatico e non voglio farti soffrire... Scusa se mi viene da ridere 

Tu cancelli le tracce non per empatia, ma per pararti il culo, perché se la tua lei sapesse che scopi in giro, per te sarebbero cazzi amari.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Della serie: ti prendo per scema, ti racconto una montagna di balle, peró mi occupo di nascondere ogni traccia perché sono empatico e non voglio farti soffrire... Scusa se mi viene da ridere
> 
> Tu cancelli le tracce non per empatia, ma per pararti il culo, perché se la tua lei sapesse che scopi in giro, per te sarebbero cazzi amari.
> 
> Tutto qui.


Non solo per me. Sarebbero cazzi amari anche per lei e soprattutto per l'erede al trono. Tutto qui.
Sul resto: guarda che mica cerco l'assoluzione morale. Ridi pure.  La mia vita mi va benissimo così com'è anche perché, invece di parametrare le cose sui valori morali astratti della gente, le stabilisco sulla base dei dati di fatto concreti.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non solo per me. Sarebbero cazzi amari anche per lei e soprattutto per l'erede al trono. Tutto qui.
> Sul resto: guarda che mica cerco l'assoluzione morale. Ridi pure.  La mia vita mi va benissimo così com'è anche perché, invece di parametrare le cose sui valori morali astratti della gente, le stabilisco sulla base dei dati di fatto concreti.


La morale non è una cosa astratta. È il modo in cui tratti te stesso e gli altri. È la base del vivere civile. È un insieme di valori condivisi in cui ci si riconosce.

Direi che di astratto non c'è proprio nulla.

Per il resto, io sono ben lontana dal poter giudicare chiunque. Solo sono una persona molto schietta e ci tengo molto a chiamare le cose col loro nome. Non amo rigirare le frittate.

La vita è di chi la vive, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> La morale non è una cosa astratta. È il modo in cui tratti te stesso e gli altri. È la base del vivere civile. È un insieme di valori condivisi in cui ci si riconosce.
> 
> Direi che di astratto non c'è proprio nulla.
> 
> ...


Non potremmo partire da presupposti logici più lontani. Per me la morale è un sistema convenzionale per il controllo sociale. Molto spesso eterodiretto.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non potremmo partire da presupposti logici più lontani. Per me la morale è un sistema convenzionale per il controllo sociale. Molto spesso eterodiretto.


E allora niente, non ci incontreremo mai.

Pazienza


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> E allora niente, non ci incontreremo mai.
> 
> Pazienza


Tranquilla. Non ti perdi nulla.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tranquilla. Non ti perdi nulla.


Ma no, anche se non arriveremo mai ad un punto di incontro su questo argomento mi sembri un interlocutore piacevole, sinceramente.

Poi erano anni che non stavo per ben 2 ore sul forum a sputtanare un 3d con discussioni che non c'entrano una mazza con il post iniziale, avevo dimenticato questo tipo di ebbrezza


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ma no, anche se non arriveremo mai ad un punto di incontro su questo argomento mi sembri un interlocutore piacevole, sinceramente.
> 
> Poi erano anni che non stavo per ben 2 ore sul forum a sputtanare un 3d con discussioni che non c'entrano una mazza con il post iniziale, avevo dimenticato questo tipo di ebbrezza


La botta di adrenalina della off topic


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La botta di adrenalina della off topic


Esatto. Altro che penetrazioni multiple :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Esatto. Altro che penetrazioni multiple :rotfl:


Ho diverse amiche non sarebbero d'accordo. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se "il sacrificio" del non fare (dalle corna allo sci estremo) dovrà poi essere "rinfacciato" un domani ai figli , presentandolo come "valore" , sai bene che sono in pieno accordo con te
> 
> PS anche quelli morti assiderati a Zermatt non erano bravi genitori, perché *hanno messo a repentaglio la famiglia, con le loro escursioni del cazzo*
> 
> ...


Comunque...concordo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Credo che gli unici a poter giudicare chi sia un buon genitore siano i figli, è un pulpito che non spetta a nessun altro. Ognuno sa i genitori che ha.


Spetta soprattutto ai genitori stessi.
Ai figli i genitori sono indispensabili e sono generalmente abbastanza buoni, basta che ci siano.
Se poi la coerenza tra principi proclamati è loro applicazione non è pretesa, neppure percepiranno alcun contrasto.

Il problema è che si accetta di considerarsi di tutto, ma men che meno buoni genitori.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spetta soprattutto ai genitori stessi.
> _*Ai figli i genitori sono indispensabili e sono generalmente abbastanza buoni, basta che ci siano.*_
> Se poi la coerenza tra principi proclamati è loro applicazione non è pretesa, neppure percepiranno alcun contrasto.
> 
> Il problema è che si accetta di considerarsi di tutto, ma men che meno buoni genitori.


Non ne sono affatto convinta. Gli studi degli psicanalisti sono pieni di gente che sa perfettamente di avere dei genitori di merda e ne paga il prezzo ogni giorno.
Mentre lá fuori magari mamma e papà sono convinti di essere i migliori genitori del mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non ne sono affatto convinta. Gli studi degli psicanalisti sono pieni di gente che sa perfettamente di avere dei genitori di merda e ne paga il prezzo ogni giorno.
> Mentre lá fuori magari mamma e papà sono convinti di essere i migliori genitori del mondo.


Allora stai dicendo quello che dico io...


----------



## Lorella (4 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me quando i figli sono piccoli, per loro è molto importante la presenza dei genitori, la quantità del tempo. Quando poi crescono, cominciano ad analizzare e a giudicare i comportamenti dei genitori. Entra in gioco la qualità


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Secondo me quando i figli sono piccoli, per loro è molto importante la presenza dei genitori, la quantità del tempo. Quando poi crescono, cominciano ad analizzare e a giudicare i comportamenti dei genitori. Entra in gioco la qualità


Non la vedo proprio così.
Da piccoli c’è il bisogno di essere amati, nel senso di accuditi e confermati.
Crescendo c’è la necessità di essere amati, nel senso di essere apprezzati e visti nella propria individualità anche relazionale. Le carenze della prima parte non solo creano difficile la seconda, ma sono la prova di incapacità relazionali che tra adulti (o quasi) quando non vi è la dipendenza dall’accudimento esplodono.


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora stai dicendo quello che dico io...


Non so, io sto dicendo che gli unici che possono sentenziare in questo campo, secondo me, sono i figli.

Io, da figlia, sono stata un giudice spietato dei miei genitori. Soprattutto di mio padre, che rappresenta tutto ciò che io detesto, che ha commesso errori enormi di cui abbiamo pagato tutti il prezzo. Che non ha mai chiesto scusa per questi errori, perché lui è sempre solo vittima e fa sempre e solo cose giuste.
Non è certo il padre che avrei voluto. E non perché non mi ha insegnato i valori. Ma perché non mi ha trasmesso sicurezza ed equilibrio. Condizionando pesantemente il mio rapporto col maschile. Però mi ama molto, l'ho perdonato nel tempo e oggi lo vivo come una persona con dei grossi limiti che però, alla fine, ha fatto l'unica cosa davvero essenziale per un figlio: esserci sempre, stare dalla sua parte e amarlo.
Tutto sommato oggi, da adulta, penso che non me ne frega una cippa se è stato in galera o ha tradito mia madre. Se sono la persona che sono lo devo anche a lui.
Come vedi è un giudizio complesso il mio. Perché so e conosco la persona oltre la sua semplice biografia.
Perché so che mio padre non è solo un elenco di fatti storici, è molto di più.

Nel mio lavoro vedo molti genitori e in pochi casi mi sono sentita di dare un giudizio su di loro in quanto genitori. A maggior ragione evito di giudicare secondo rigidi parametri chi proprio non conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non so, io sto dicendo che gli unici che possono sentenziare in questo campo, secondo me, sono i figli.
> 
> Io, da figlia, sono stata un giudice spietato dei miei genitori. Soprattutto di mio padre, che rappresenta tutto ciò che io detesto, che ha commesso errori enormi di cui abbiamo pagato tutti il prezzo. Che non ha mai chiesto scusa per questi errori, perché lui è sempre solo vittima e fa sempre e solo cose giuste.
> Non è certo il padre che avrei voluto. E non perché non mi ha insegnato i valori. Ma perché non mi ha trasmesso sicurezza ed equilibrio. Condizionando pesantemente il mio rapporto col maschile. Però mi ama molto, l'ho perdonato nel tempo e oggi lo vivo come una persona con dei grossi limiti che però, alla fine, ha fatto l'unica cosa davvero essenziale per un figlio: esserci sempre, stare dalla sua parte e amarlo.
> ...


Ma io ti ho seguita nel tuo ragionamento.
In realtà io parlavo di giudizio del genitore su di sé.
Io mi sentirei di dire menzogne se dicessi ai figli cose che io non applico.
Altri si sentono diversamente.
Nei confronti degli altri sono molto indulgente perché ognuno fa quello che può.
Io ambisco a fare del mio meglio e penso di poter essere qualcosa di bello.

Parlando con amici ho detto spesso che avrei voluto per i miei figli un padre come Atticus (Il buio oltre la siepe... hai presente? Alla fine del processo dicono a Scout che si è addormentata: “Alzati che sta passando tuo padre”)  per scoprire che Atticus sono io.
Anche se non si alza nessuno in piedi.
Ma è un discorso di fierezza intima per aver fatto ciò che ho ritenuto giusto, anche se non lo sa nessuno. Tipo beneficenza anonima.


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non dico chi è meglio o chi è peggio come genitore...dico solo che per un tradimento a lungo termine.. ci si deve ritagliare del tempo lontano dalla famiglia ... E ripeto lontano..
> E si tromba anche se i figli vanno accompagnati o vanno seguito per fare i compiti , ecc.. sono sciocchezze che comunque vanno affrontate dal genitore  tradito.
> Bazzecole
> Poi ognuno la vede come vuole ....
> O porta l'amante a casa ...a fare le pulizie ...[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]




E perché mai?..
anche in questo caso da te citato...Non è così.
Non in valore assoluto.
c'è chi tradisce non togliendo tempo alla famiglia e chi molla i figli dai nonni per fare l'aperitivo con le amiche o la partita a calcetto mentre l'altra/o è  a lavoro .
Che c'entra con il provare ad essere o meno un buon genitore?


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' giusto non giudicare le persone in quanto tali ma le persone non sono solo persone, sono genitori, mariti/mogli o compagni, figli...
> La singola persona non è ne buona ne cattiva, un traditore non è ne buono ne cattivo ma il tradimento influisce pesantemente sul ruolo che abbiamo come persone. Si può tradire per molti motivi, si può tradire anche con il lavoro, con gli hobby, con il volontariato ma alla base di tutti i tradimenti è la menzogna e la menzogna non è un valore apprezzato da nessuno all'interno della famiglia.
> Pensare che il nostro modo di essere persone non influenzi il modo in cui stiamo in famiglia è assurdo a mio avviso.



Ma quelli sono ruoli .
Non definiscono quello che sei come persona o che sei in grado di dare.
Che la menzogna non sia apprezzata all'interno della famiglia sono più che d'accordo.. ma anche fuori.
Così come anche altri aspetti .
aspetti che però spesso non vengono così moralmente attaccati e che potrebbero essere anch'essi influenti. 
Tradite influenza il nostro modo di stare in famiglia ?... a volte...Non sempre in negativo .
Tradire influenza come genitore in termini di affetto o attenzioni? ..a volte...spesso no.
Ma non dipende dal tradire...dipende dalle persone e il loro modo di essere.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> E perché mai?..
> anche in questo caso da te citato...Non è così.
> Non in valore assoluto.
> c'è chi tradisce non togliendo tempo alla famiglia e chi molla i figli dai nonni per fare l'aperitivo con le amiche o la partita a calcetto mentre l'altra/o è  a lavoro .
> Che c'entra con il provare ad essere o meno un buon genitore?





LipScarlett ha detto:


> E perché mai?..
> anche in questo caso da te citato...Non è così.
> Non in valore assoluto.
> c'è chi tradisce non togliendo tempo alla famiglia e chi molla i figli dai nonni per fare l'aperitivo con le amiche o la partita a calcetto mentre l'altra/o è  a lavoro .
> Che c'entra con il provare ad essere o meno un buon genitore?


Saremo fatti male Bo.. 
Mai mollati i figli a parenti ... Ne a babysitter..e ne ho 3.

Per meglio dire ... Qui da me allungano le trasferte  per passare qualche giorno con l ammmore  di turno.... E chi sta con la famiglia è il coniuge ... Ignaro ...
Sarai pure un ottimo amante ,un ottimo genitore e anche un ottimo opportunista che stai in vacanza [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] intanto agli amati figli ci pensa l'altro coniuge fesso ..[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]..
Sicuro i figli sono al sicuro ... Ma non perché stanno con chi è in vacanza ..


----------



## Moni (5 Maggio 2018)

mollare i Figli per scopare con l'amante certo non avrei piacere ma basta con questi retaggi tutti italiani che prendersi del tempo per se e mollare ( che brutto termine  poi ) i Figli a nonni o tate non sia sano

Lo è eccome e spesso salva una coppia 

 è fisiologico aver bisogno di un po'di calma pace perché i bimbi prima e adolescenti poi li ami alla follia ma ti tirano pure scemo suvvia 

Non c'è davvero niente di male e che in questo paese più che altrove un genitore ed una mamma viene spesso additata se lavori se non lavori se fai sport se non cucina la schiscetta e spesso a farlo sono le mamme più frustate della terra 


I figli hanno bisogno di genitori sereni realizzati che siano da esempio è se andare via ogni tanto o bersi un aperitivo o allenarsi X la maratona comporta chiedere aiuto ad un nonno o una Babi Sitter e via il dio

Io li ho sempre lasciati molto poco per via della logistica ma qualche volta L ho fatto e tornassi indietro lo farei di più crescono felici se in un contesto sereno non certo se ti immoli X loro

E aggiungo che sarò ben felice da nonna di poterli badare per un po


----------



## Moni (5 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Saremo fatti male Bo..
> 
> Ma se non  hai L esigenza stai bene così tutto ok
> Io ho bisogno ad es di rifiatare ogni tanto
> ...


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Saremo fatti male Bo..
> Mai mollati i figli a parenti ... Ne a babysitter..e ne ho 3.
> 
> Per meglio dire ... Qui da me allungano le trasferte  per passare qualche giorno con l ammmore  di turno.... E chi sta con la famiglia è il coniuge ... Ignaro ...
> ...


Mica è una infamia lasciare i nonni ogni tanto con i nipoti....
Mio marito e' arrivato a sostenere di peggio, comunque: e cioè che  "rovinavo" il bambino in quanto ero (e sono) solita lasciarlo con i miei genitori una mezz'ora /ora al giorno, nel tardo pomeriggio, per fare un po' di spesa, o finire due cose in casa. E' comodo dirlo, quando si lavora tutto il giorno fuori casa e si rientra alle 9 di sera 

Comunque.... Stare con i figli non è un  "ripiego" rispetto ad altre attività  (compreso l'andare con l'amante). Ma come per tutto, talvolta una pausa ci vuole. E' tradimento anche pensare che l'altro coniuge non abbia mai bisogno di un po' di tempo per sé. Che magari a quel punto ben venga ogni tanto un nonno, o una baby-sitter. Mica Jack lo squartatore...


----------



## Cuore2018 (5 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ti ho seguita nel tuo ragionamento.
> In realtà io parlavo di giudizio del genitore su di sé.
> Io mi sentirei di dire menzogne se dicessi ai figli cose che io non applico.
> Altri si sentono diversamente.
> ...


Capisco. Io invece cerco di insegnare ai miei figli ció che reputo importante per loro, indipendentemente dal fatto che sia o meno un obiettivo raggiunto nel mio percorso di crescita.
Ad esempio, io ho sempre detto molte parolacce, anche davanti ai miei figli, ma ho preteso che loro non le dicessero davanti a me. Lo fa ora mia figlia a 16 anni, dopo che le ho dato il permesso. Adesso ci supportiamo a vicenda per cercare di parlare in modo meno volgare 

Altro esempio: quando i miei figli erano piccoli insistevo con l'ordine nella loro stanza, anche se la nostra casa era un casino. Oggi sono finalmente ordinata, per me è un obiettivo importante che ho raggiunto, e loro notano con piacere la differenza tra casa del padre (un casino) e casa mia, ricordando quanto lui si lamentasse del mio disordine... Una piccola rivincita! E credo anche un insegnamento per loro.

Insomma, credo che se ci si pensa come individui in evoluzione che possono migliorarsi e cambiare, si possa anche passare ai figli il messaggio 'ti conviene fare non ció che faccio io, ma ciò che vorrei fare e che mi impegno a fare, magari insieme a te'.
Io vivo così il mio essere mamma 

Ma come hai detto tu, ognuno deve stare bene con se stesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> E perché mai?..
> anche in questo caso da te citato...Non è così.
> Non in valore assoluto.
> c'è chi tradisce non togliendo tempo alla famiglia e chi molla i figli dai nonni per fare l'aperitivo con le amiche o la partita a calcetto mentre l'altra/o è  a lavoro .
> Che c'entra con il provare ad essere o meno un buon genitore?


Nulla. Ma qui abbiamo un teorema da dimostrare, sembrerebbe


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Saremo fatti male Bo..
> Mai mollati i figli a parenti ... Ne a babysitter..e ne ho 3.


Quanti anni sono quindi che stai ai domiciliari? :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mica è una infamia lasciare i nonni ogni tanto con i nipoti....
> Mio marito e' arrivato a sostenere di peggio, comunque: e cioè che  "rovinavo" il bambino in quanto ero (e sono) solita lasciarlo con i miei genitori una mezz'ora /ora al giorno, nel tardo pomeriggio, per fare un po' di spesa, o finire due cose in casa. E' comodo dirlo, quando si lavora tutto il giorno fuori casa e si rientra alle 9 di sera
> 
> Comunque.... Stare con i figli non è un  "ripiego" rispetto ad altre attività  (compreso l'andare con l'amante). Ma come per tutto, talvolta una pausa ci vuole. E' tradimento anche pensare che l'altro coniuge non abbia mai bisogno di un po' di tempo per sé. Che magari a quel punto ben venga ogni tanto un nonno, o una baby-sitter. Mica Jack lo squartatore...


Ma ancora lo chiami "mio marito"?


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> oriente70 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Saremo fatti male Bo..
> ...


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mica è una infamia lasciare i nonni ogni tanto con i nipoti....
> Mio marito e' arrivato a sostenere di peggio, comunque: e cioè che  "rovinavo" il bambino in quanto ero (e sono) solita lasciarlo con i miei genitori una mezz'ora /ora al giorno, nel tardo pomeriggio, per fare un po' di spesa, o finire due cose in casa. E' comodo dirlo, quando si lavora tutto il giorno fuori casa e si rientra alle 9 di sera
> 
> Comunque.... Stare con i figli non è un  "ripiego" rispetto ad altre attività  (compreso l'andare con l'amante). Ma come per tutto, talvolta una pausa ci vuole. E' tradimento anche pensare che l'altro coniuge non abbia mai bisogno di un po' di tempo per sé. Che magari a quel punto ben venga ogni tanto un nonno, o una baby-sitter. Mica Jack lo squartatore...





Cielo ha detto:


> Mica è una infamia lasciare i nonni ogni tanto con i nipoti....
> Mio marito e' arrivato a sostenere di peggio, comunque: e cioè che  "rovinavo" il bambino in quanto ero (e sono) solita lasciarlo con i miei genitori una mezz'ora /ora al giorno, nel tardo pomeriggio, per fare un po' di spesa, o finire due cose in casa. E' comodo dirlo, quando si lavora tutto il giorno fuori casa e si rientra alle 9 di sera
> 
> Comunque.... Stare con i figli non è un  "ripiego" rispetto ad altre attività  (compreso l'andare con l'amante). Ma come per tutto, talvolta una pausa ci vuole. E' tradimento anche pensare che l'altro coniuge non abbia mai bisogno di un po' di tempo per sé. Che magari a quel punto ben venga ogni tanto un nonno, o una baby-sitter. Mica Jack lo squartatore...


I miei con i nonni matreni ci stavano ma dato che erano un po' vivaci [emoji23] piuttosto che sentirci dire di dargli un calmante abbiamo preferito essere presenti...
Minacciai la mia pseudo suocera e la mia compagna se solo avessi risentito la parola calmante..
Mezz'ora dai nonni per fare alcune cose ci sta ... Sperando che i nonni accettino..[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Mi hai fatto ricordare quando i primi due consumarono mezza collezione di fimiferi da mezzo  mondo della suocera...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I miei suoceri erano vecchietti .... 
Stare con i figli non lo considero un ripiego ma il compito principale di un genitore... Sempre salvo problematiche reali.. e non trombatorie... 
La mia compagna purtroppo dopo il secondo decise di mollare il lavoro e dedicarsi alla famiglia ...fra i primi 2 ci passano 16 mesi.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanti anni sono quindi che stai ai domiciliari? :rotfl:


20 anni ed ora pian piano stiamo assaporando i momenti in cui la casa è vuota... Non mi sembra vero ...Lei già pensa ai nipoti .... Sti cazzi cambio casa al massimo 40mq e vojo sta in grazia di Dio... Penso di averne il diritto..,[emoji41]


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei già pensa ai nipoti


Grazie al cazzo che uno scopa fuori


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie al cazzo che uno scopa fuori


Ci sto pensando.
Ma comunque non risolverebbe nulla.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando.
> Ma comunque non risolverebbe nulla.


E che vuoi risolvere? Cominciare a campare a 50 anni? Più invecchi più le scelte che hai fatto decidono per te.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che vuoi risolvere? Cominciare a campare a 50 anni? Più invecchi più le scelte che hai fatto decidono per te.


Infatti ho campato bene fin'ora perché rovinare tutto..


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti ho campato bene fin'ora perché rovinare tutto..


L'unico che ha la risposta a questa domanda sei tu


----------



## oriente70 (6 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'unico che ha la risposta a questa domanda sei tu


Vero


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> mollare i Figli per scopare con l'amante certo non avrei piacere ma basta con questi retaggi tutti italiani che prendersi del tempo per se e mollare ( che brutto termine  poi ) i Figli a nonni o tate non sia sano
> 
> Lo è eccome e spesso salva una coppia
> 
> ...




Mai detto che ci sia qualcosa di male.
Benedetti anzi i nonni di tutto il mondo.
Ma vorrei solo capire perché se " mollo " l'erede dai nonni il lunedì per fare la spesa, il martedì per pulire meglio casa , il mercoledì per il parrucchiere...ecc.. per ogni giorno della settimana sono una mamma che vuole sentirsi serena e realizzata e un buon genitore e se lo faccio una volta la settimana per vedere l'amante sono una pessima persona e madre.
Sono veramente incapace di capire il nesso.
Partendo dal presupposto che gli esempi sopra non mi appartengono in nessun modo...veramente non riesco a capire in che modo la capacità di essere genitore e di donare venga messa in discussione perché si ha un'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Saremo fatti male Bo..
> Mai mollati i figli a parenti ... Ne a babysitter..e ne ho 3.
> 
> Per meglio dire ... Qui da me allungano le trasferte  per passare qualche giorno con l ammmore  di turno.... E chi sta con la famiglia è il coniuge ... Ignaro ...
> ...


Siamo circondati da persone che hanno la 104 per accudire qualcuno che non accudiscono. Non è che puoi pensare che percepiscano questa cosa. Infatti viene sempre contrapposta un’altra assenza per motivi futili.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Capisco. Io invece cerco di insegnare ai miei figli ció che reputo importante per loro, indipendentemente dal fatto che sia o meno un obiettivo raggiunto nel mio percorso di crescita.
> Ad esempio, io ho sempre detto molte parolacce, anche davanti ai miei figli, ma ho preteso che loro non le dicessero davanti a me. Lo fa ora mia figlia a 16 anni, dopo che le ho dato il permesso. Adesso ci supportiamo a vicenda per cercare di parlare in modo meno volgare
> 
> Altro esempio: quando i miei figli erano piccoli insistevo con l'ordine nella loro stanza, anche se la nostra casa era un casino. Oggi sono finalmente ordinata, per me è un obiettivo importante che ho raggiunto, e loro notano con piacere la differenza tra casa del padre (un casino) e casa mia, ricordando quanto lui si lamentasse del mio disordine... Una piccola rivincita! E credo anche un insegnamento per loro.
> ...


Ma non è che ci si debba mostrare perfetti o fingere di essere ciò che non si è.
Penso che si debba essere come si vuole essere e come si vuole che i figli ci vedano.

Qualcuni ha accennato alla imprudenza degli alpinisti. Beh io ho cambiato il mio modo di vivere per responsabilità.


----------



## HP72 (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono egoista perché decido per me e per gli altri. Come qualunque altro traditore. La sicurezza di una famiglia tradizionale qualora saltasse banco non la perderei io, la farei perdere a persone a cui tengo.
> La scoperta non cambia la natura delle cose, ne cambia gli effetti. Se cominci a ragionare della natura delle cose fai un discorso morale, se comincia a ragionare degli effetti delle cose fai un ragionamento logico. Non mi pare di aver mai detto di avere preoccupazioni di tipo morale. Delle conseguenze pratiche invece mi importa eccome, altrimenti lascerei invece di tradire.



Sei egoista perchè decidi solo per il tuo interesse, per poter decidere al posto degli altri dovresti mettere gli altri nelle condizioni di poter decidere anche da soli, cosa che tu non fai.
La sicurezza di una famiglia la perdi quando non hai più la famiglia, cosa che se venissi scoperto potrebbe succedere. Se poi vuoi dirmi che a te di quella sicurezza, di facciata o meno, non importa spiegami per quale motivo non fai saltare il banco, per altruismo nei confronti di chi invece in quei principi ci crede?
Ragionare della natura delle cose non è fare morale è logica, fare morale vorrebbe dire giudicare la natura delle cose, ben diverso ....


----------



## HP72 (7 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Secondo me quando i figli sono piccoli, per loro è molto importante la presenza dei genitori, la quantità del tempo. Quando poi crescono, cominciano ad analizzare e a giudicare i comportamenti dei genitori. Entra in gioco la qualità


Completamente d'accordo.


----------



## HP72 (7 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ma quelli sono ruoli .
> Non definiscono quello che sei come persona o che sei in grado di dare.
> Che la menzogna non sia apprezzata all'interno della famiglia sono più che d'accordo.. ma anche fuori.
> Così come anche altri aspetti .
> ...


I ruoli però definiscono ciò che tu dovresti dare agli altri e ciò che gli altri si aspettano da te
Che la menzogna non sia l'unico o il principale aspetto per "giudicare" un genitore è ovvio ma giocare al "tanto c'è qualcosa di peggio che tradire" non mi pare un gioco utile a nessuno
Tradire forse non influenza il modo di stare in famiglia, ma influenza il modo di essere famiglia, così tradire forse non influenza l'affetto o le attenzioni, ma ne influenza il valore
Naturalmente si può vivere tutta la vita nella menzogna o nell'inganno sapendo che la scoperta di questo inganno distruggerebbe la famiglia
Come dire, io posso far viaggiare la mia famiglia senza farle mettere le cinture di sicurezza perchè a me "stanno strette" e perchè sono un bravo guidatore e stò attento a non fare incidenti, però ai miei cari dico solo che le cinture sono inutili e che senza si viaggia pure più comodi, ma sò benissimo che se l'incidente ci fosse potremmo restare tutti gravemente feriti.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Sei egoista perchè decidi solo per il tuo interesse, per poter decidere al posto degli altri dovresti mettere gli altri nelle condizioni di poter decidere anche da soli, cosa che tu non fai.
> La sicurezza di una famiglia la perdi quando non hai più la famiglia, cosa che se venissi scoperto potrebbe succedere. Se poi vuoi dirmi che a te di quella sicurezza, di facciata o meno, non importa spiegami per quale motivo non fai saltare il banco, per altruismo nei confronti di chi invece in quei principi ci crede?
> Ragionare della natura delle cose non è fare morale è logica, fare morale vorrebbe dire giudicare la natura delle cose, ben diverso ....


Ho due o tre milioni di buone ragioni per non far saltare il banco. La principale è la figlia, ovviamente. Non è altruismo. I principi sono come la fede in dio. Ti fanno morire sereno. E


----------



## HP72 (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho due o tre milioni di buone ragioni per non far saltare il banco. La principale è la figlia, ovviamente. Non è altruismo. I principi sono come la fede in dio. Ti fanno morire sereno. E


Se stai ancora in famiglia per tua figlia ... o sei altruista, almeno con lei, o sei egoista anche con lei ...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se stai ancora in famiglia per tua figlia ... o sei altruista, almeno con lei, o sei egoista anche con lei ...


Sono egoista perché il mio disegno conta più delle persone che ci vivono dentro. Mica complicato. Poi posso adorarle comunque, che cambia?


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma ancora lo chiami "mio marito"?


E' ANCORA mio marito.


----------



## Moni (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho due o tre milioni di buone ragioni per non far saltare il banco. La principale è la figlia, ovviamente. Non è altruismo. I principi sono come la fede in dio. Ti fanno morire sereno. E


Una delle ragioni e ' anche che sti uomini che tradiscono poi un'altra che li si pigli e prepari loro pappa e lavi calzini mica la trovano poi così facilmente come una per farsi  na scopata

Io mariti che lasciano mogli ne conosco due che assumendosi le resp economiche e la eventuale solitudine sono anche ottimi papà perché uomini onesti 

Dire che si sta per i figli e' una delle scuse più gettonate ma qualche figlia vorrebbe un padre che tradisce la mamma e si racconta che sta lì perlei 
Sta lì perché  così è più comodo invecchiare nella zona di comfort 

gli adolescenti poi hanno bisogno di qualità e presenza che non è garantita dall essere ogni sera sul divano 

Grazie a dio sto per prendere un aereo così non leggerò i cristi che partiranno e le giustificazioni e i bla bla bla ma tanto io penso  sia così egoismo nascosto da paraculaggine ( capirei di più i probelmi economici lì si che si deve ragionare a tavolino e magari stare insieme X non avere ulteriori problemi ) 

Ma diversamente sono tutte scuse X stare comodi.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I miei con i nonni matreni ci stavano ma dato che erano un po' vivaci [emoji23] piuttosto che sentirci dire di dargli un calmante abbiamo preferito essere presenti...
> Minacciai la mia pseudo suocera e la mia compagna se solo avessi risentito la parola calmante..
> Mezz'ora dai nonni per fare alcune cose ci sta ... Sperando che i nonni accettino..[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> Mi hai fatto ricordare quando i primi due consumarono mezza collezione di fimiferi da mezzo  mondo della suocera...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> ...


Anche mettendo in cantiere un solo figlio, qualcuno che comprime il lavoro ci sta sempre. E' innegabile, nell'ottica di una carriera, che i figli siano una battuta d'arresto, per così dire, e nella maggior parte dei casi almeno.


----------



## HP72 (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono egoista perché il mio disegno conta più delle persone che ci vivono dentro. Mica complicato. Poi posso adorarle comunque, che cambia?


Cambia che adori una persona solo per quello che può darti fregandotene di lei come persona


----------



## LipScarlett (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> I ruoli però definiscono ciò che tu dovresti dare agli altri e ciò che gli altri si aspettano da te
> Che la menzogna non sia l'unico o il principale aspetto per "giudicare" un genitore è ovvio ma giocare al "tanto c'è qualcosa di peggio che tradire" non mi pare un gioco utile a nessuno
> Tradire forse non influenza il modo di stare in famiglia, ma influenza il modo di essere famiglia, così tradire forse non influenza l'affetto o le attenzioni, ma ne influenza il valore
> Naturalmente si può vivere tutta la vita nella menzogna o nell'inganno sapendo che la scoperta di questo inganno distruggerebbe la famiglia
> Come dire, io posso far viaggiare la mia famiglia senza farle mettere le cinture di sicurezza perchè a me "stanno strette" e perchè sono un bravo guidatore e stò attento a non fare incidenti, però ai miei cari dico solo che le cinture sono inutili e che senza si viaggia pure più comodi, ma sò benissimo che se l'incidente ci fosse potremmo restare tutti gravemente feriti.




Fosse così chiunque darebbe quello che ci si aspetta , avendo il ruolo di....
invece spesso non è così.
perché è vero quando affermi che i ruoli creano aspettative negli altri su quello che loro si aspettano che tu dia...ma non definiscono quello che TU sei o non sei capace di dare.
Non so se sono stata chiara...ma io la penso così.
E la menzogna influisce sicuramente nell'essere un legittimo. .ma non nell'essere genitore...o almeno non  dovrebbe .
la capacità di dare o saper ricevere amore genitore-prole va ben oltre il caso specifico di avere o meno l'amante. 
È un discorso puramente caratteriale ed individuale.
Non cercavo giochi utili o meno quanto piuttosto cercare di capire in base a cosa chi tradisce o ha tradito sarebbe già di partenza un genitore peggiore di chi fa cose altrettanto "gravi " ma che nella moralità comune non hanno lo stesso peso specifico.
Sono come una bambina davanti al cubo di rubik...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Cambia che adori una persona solo per quello che può darti fregandotene di lei come persona


Io non la penso come te. Mi fa sempre sorridere vedere gli esseri umani, che hanno tutto sommato controllo su una parte molto piccola del mondo, ragionare in termini generali. Tutti noi filtriamo Le vite degli altri attraverso la nostra esperienza di vita. È una cosa abbastanza normale. Esattamente come è una cosa abbastanza normale pensare di essere nel giusto a prescindere. Tieniti stretti i tuoi principi se ti fanno stare bene, io non mi occupo di schemi astratti, mi occupo di bisogni concreti delle persone che ho accanto. In altri termini, gli rendo la vita migliore di come sarebbe se fossi uno che gioca secondo le regole. Ma non pretendo che tu lo capisca, la tua esperienza di vita è, per l'appunto, diversa dalla mia.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Una delle ragioni e ' anche che sti uomini che tradiscono poi un'altra che li si pigli e prepari loro pappa e lavi calzini mica la trovano poi così facilmente come una per farsi  na scopata
> 
> Io mariti che lasciano mogli ne conosco due che assumendosi le resp economiche e la eventuale solitudine sono anche ottimi papà perché uomini onesti
> 
> ...


Ma che me ne faccio di una moglie che mi lava i calzini? La signora delle pulizie è infinitamente più brava della legittima. Penso che il tuo discorso valga solo per chi è over 65 al giorno d'oggi :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' ANCORA mio marito.


Nel tuo cervello?


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel tuo cervello?


No. Non mi sarei separata, e la separazione l'ho voluta fortemente io. Ma resta formalmente ancora mio marito, fino al divorzio. Non vedo come lo potrei chiamare, sarà anche deformazione professionale....


----------



## HP72 (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non la penso come te. Mi fa sempre sorridere vedere gli esseri umani, che hanno tutto sommato controllo su una parte molto piccola del mondo, ragionare in termini generali. Tutti noi filtriamo Le vite degli altri attraverso la nostra esperienza di vita. È una cosa abbastanza normale. Esattamente come è una cosa abbastanza normale pensare di essere nel giusto a prescindere. Tieniti stretti i tuoi principi se ti fanno stare bene, io non mi occupo di schemi astratti, mi occupo di bisogni concreti delle persone che ho accanto. In altri termini, gli rendo la vita migliore di come sarebbe se fossi uno che gioca secondo le regole. Ma non pretendo che tu lo capisca, la tua esperienza di vita è, per l'appunto, diversa dalla mia.


Veramente non sono principi miei, sono principi condivisi da ogni società ed ogni persona.
Tu rendi la vita migliore a qualcuno senza chiedergli se il modo in cui lo fai gli vada bene, senza pensare o chiedere cosa lei vorrebbe davvero e peggio ancora illudendola di farlo per lei invece che per te
Tu hai costruito una bella gabbia per gli altri e pensi pure che ti dovrebbero essere grati per la gabbia che gli hai dato,in realtà serve a te tenerli in gabbia per essere libero di fare ciò che vuoi, spera solo che non si accorgano delle sbarre ...


----------



## HP72 (7 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Fosse così chiunque darebbe quello che ci si aspetta , avendo il ruolo di....
> invece spesso non è così.
> perché è vero quando affermi che i ruoli creano aspettative negli altri su quello che loro si aspettano che tu dia...ma non definiscono quello che TU sei o non sei capace di dare.
> Non so se sono stata chiara...ma io la penso così.
> ...


Tu ti fideresti di volare con un pilota che si ubriaca anche se fosse sobrio in quel momento?
Ti fideresti di un dietologo obeso?
Di un orologiaio cieco?
Ognuno di loro potrebbe essere il migliore nel suo campo ma noi non saremmo tranquilli lo stesso, almeno non io ... perchè ci aspettiamo da queste persone un comportamento o delle caratteristiche specifiche in base al ruolo che ricoprono
In merito alla menzogna non credo che il problema si debba inquadrare con "se menti non sei un buon genitore" ma piuttosto capire se un tradimento possa o no mettere in crisi una famiglia e quindi i figli.
Possiamo discutere finchè vogliamo sulle qualità delle persone, traditori inclusi, ma i figli crescono e vivono dentro una famiglia fondata su almeno due persone oltre ai figli
Se il tradimento mette a rischio il rapporto fra i genitori non può non influire sulla famiglia intera, i genitori non sono isole rispetto ai figli ne sono operai che si danno il turno nell'allevare la prole
La domanda potrebbe essere quindi: chi tradisce, sapendo di mettere a rischio l'intera famiglia e quindi il rapporto con i figli, può o meno creare dei danni ai figli?
Se poi vogliamo usare l'italico "benaltrismo" dicendo che sono altre le cose che rendono ancor peggiore un genitore posso pure concordare, ma dire che il tradimento sia ininfluente proprio no


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tu ti fideresti di volare con un pilota che si ubriaca anche se fosse sobrio in quel momento?
> Ti fideresti di un dietologo obeso?
> Di un orologiaio cieco?
> Ognuno di loro potrebbe essere il migliore nel suo campo ma noi non saremmo tranquilli lo stesso, almeno non io ... perchè ci aspettiamo da queste persone un comportamento o delle caratteristiche specifiche in base al ruolo che ricoprono
> ...


Ti quoto in tutti i tuoi interventi.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non mi sarei separata, e la separazione l'ho voluta fortemente io. Ma resta formalmente ancora mio marito, fino al divorzio. Non vedo come lo potrei chiamare, sarà anche deformazione professionale....


Gentile collega, mi corre l'obbligo di ricordarTi che siete separati dalla presidenziale


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Veramente non sono principi miei, sono principi condivisi da ogni società ed ogni persona.


O gesù. Un altro drogato di assoluti. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutti i tuoi interventi.


È il momento giusto per grattarsi i coglioni. Praticamente una certificazione che della vita non hai capito un cazzo...


----------



## LipScarlett (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tu ti fideresti di volare con un pilota che si ubriaca anche se fosse sobrio in quel momento?
> Ti fideresti di un dietologo obeso?
> Di un orologiaio cieco?
> Ognuno di loro potrebbe essere il migliore nel suo campo ma noi non saremmo tranquilli lo stesso, almeno non io ... perchè ci aspettiamo da queste persone un comportamento o delle caratteristiche specifiche in base al ruolo che ricoprono
> ...




Ma che paragoni fai?
È ovvio che non mi fiderei di un chirurgo o di un pilota ubriaco anche se il migliore nel proprio campo, ma mi fiderei di un pilota di aereo che è il migliore come tale ma che se sale su una macchinina da scontro è un pivello.
nulla toglie questo ai suoi meriti nel suo ruolo.
Ma veramente credete che basti tradire per essere meno bravo come genitore di chi non vuole neanche provare a far saltare il banco?...davvero?..
trovo il pensiero alquanto limitato.
Io credo che essere madre o padre vada molto ma molto oltre l'esser uomo o donna, marito, moglie o amante.
se non si tolglie tempo di qualità e quantità ... .
se si da  sempre il massimo come genitore...
se si  cerca di far capire il senso della vita e della bontà d'animo ...
Mi spieghi dove sta il difetto di un genitore così?
Ho conosciuto timorati di Dio che non avevano la più pallida idea di cosa volesse dire essere un buon padre...
Facendo in realtà molti danni alla propria prole..
Ma chissà come mai non verrebbero mai ripresi moralmente o umanamente da nessuno se non da pochi, figli compresi.
Non è il tradimento in se ad essere causa o meno di mancanze affettive...ma il carattere o la predisposizione di chi commette il tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gentile collega, mi corre l'obbligo di ricordarTi che siete separati dalla presidenziale


Gentile Collega,

rammento che nella presidenziale il Giudice autorizza I CONIUGI a vivere separatamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Gentile Collega,
> 
> rammento che nella presidenziale il Giudice autorizza I CONIUGI a vivere separatamente.


Se è per questo finché non si Annota la sentenza di divorzio rimanete marito e moglie, sta di fatto che dopo la presidenziale Secondo me puoi tranquillamente parlare di ex marito


----------



## Cuore2018 (7 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che ci si debba mostrare perfetti o fingere di essere ciò che non si è.
> Penso che si debba essere come si vuole essere e come si vuole che i figli ci vedano.
> 
> Qualcuni ha accennato alla imprudenza degli alpinisti. Beh io ho cambiato il mio modo di vivere per responsabilità.


Non parlavo di imperfezione, ma della coerenza a cui accennavi tu. Sottolineavo come, dal mio punto di vista, non sia affatto incoerente pretendere cose dai figli che non si riescono ad ottenere da se stessi. Se comunque si lavora anche su se stessi per cambiare in meglio ed evolversi.

Un traditore può insegnare ai figli anche il valore dell'onestà, se il suo obiettivo è essere una persona onesta e ci prova, nonostante le sue fragilità e nonostante i suoi errori.

Sicuramente chi non considera l'onestà un valore importante, se la predicasse ai figli sarebbe incoerente. Ma questo non dipende dal tradimento in sé. Dipende da come si vive il tradimento e dal tipo di persona che si è.
Questo intendevo quando dicevo che anche un traditore può trasmettere valori positivi e incentivarli.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ma che paragoni fai?
> È ovvio che non mi fiderei di un chirurgo o di un pilota ubriaco anche se il migliore nel proprio campo, ma mi fiderei di un pilota di aereo che è il migliore come tale ma che se sale su una macchinina da scontro è un pivello.
> nulla toglie questo ai suoi meriti nel suo ruolo.
> Ma veramente credete che basti tradire per essere meno bravo come genitore di chi non vuole neanche provare a far saltare il banco?...davvero?..
> ...


Sì chiama usare i valori morali per puntellare una psicologia fragile


----------



## Cuore2018 (7 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tu ti fideresti di volare con un pilota che si ubriaca anche se fosse sobrio in quel momento?
> Ti fideresti di un dietologo obeso?
> Di un orologiaio cieco?
> Ognuno di loro potrebbe essere il migliore nel suo campo ma noi non saremmo tranquilli lo stesso, almeno non io ... perchè ci aspettiamo da queste persone un comportamento o delle caratteristiche specifiche in base al ruolo che ricoprono
> ...


Però, permettimi. Qui si parla come se solo chi tradisce mettesse a repentaglio il matrimonio.

Io non sono una sostenitrice del tradimento, quando sono stata tradita ho sofferto come un cane per mesi. E trovo molto difficile comprendere e giustificare chi tradisce.

Ma se c'è una cosa che ho imparato, anche grazie alla psicologa che mi seguiva in quel periodo, è che il tradimento è spesso la punta di un iceberg di cui spesso si vuole ignorare l'esistenza. Noi vediamo la punta e inorridiamo, ma tutta la parte sommersa che ci faceva tanto comodo non guardare, dove la mettiamo?

Sicuramente tradire è dare la mazzata definitiva a un rapporto, ma un rapporto di costruisce in due.

Mi è costato molto ammetterlo, da tradita, ma prima di quella mazzata, qualche colpetto forse l'abbiamo dato anche noi. Se non altro anche solo per il fatto di esserci foderati gli occhi di prosciutto davanti a un partner evidentemente non soddisfatto e non proprio dentro il rapporto.

Questo senza voler colpevolizzare i traditi, ma per far capire che il rapporto spesso non è a rischio perché si tradisce, ma perché non funziona come dovrebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non parlavo di imperfezione, ma della coerenza a cui accennavi tu. Sottolineavo come, dal mio punto di vista, non sia affatto incoerente pretendere cose dai figli che non si riescono ad ottenere da se stessi. Se comunque si lavora anche su se stessi per cambiare in meglio ed evolversi.
> 
> Un traditore può insegnare ai figli anche il valore dell'onestà, se il suo obiettivo è essere una persona onesta e ci prova, nonostante le sue fragilità e nonostante i suoi errori.
> 
> ...


Questo intendevo con “non perfezione”.


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

Particolare che, dopo aver per decenni svalutato progressivamente il modello di famiglia tradizionale con i suoi ruoli millenari ben distinti e la sua funzione costituente della comunità, ora si tentino di far rientrare le regole con difficoltà crescente non godendo più esse della stessa popolarità di un tempo.
Ce n'erano dieci, di quelle regole, e bastavano ed erano funzionali proprio a funzionare da collante per la comunità, ovvero quell'insieme di persone che si riconoscevano come aventi la stessa identità intergenerazionale e culturale e che avevano necessità di difendersi, soprattutto da chi usava già il modello che avremmo chiamato "dividi et impera"  per soggiogare le popolazioni.
Tra quelle regole troviamo:
Onora il padre e la madre                
Non commettere adulterio
Non desiderare la moglie del tuo prossimo

Che venissero tutte rispettate è utopico pensarlo, ma sul fatto che fossero accolte e condivise non ho alcun dubbio.
Esse non erano funzionali ai figli, ma alla comunità. 
Oggi, quanto di questo sopravvive?
I ruoli di padre normativo e madre accogliente sono stati sviliti, resi inutilmente paritari, ma soprattutto sono diventati temporalmente assenti.
I figli passano più tempo con operatrici dell'asili nido, maestre delle 8 ore scolastiche, televisione, influencer e modelli mediatici consumistici e a questa assenza cronica si è tentato di sopperire con il solito mantra del bilanciamento della "qualità" sulla "quantità", presentando anche una serie di inutili decaloghi su "Come essere un buon genitore", malgrado non si ceni neppure più tutti assieme e per chi lavora su turni non si facciano neppure più le gite o si vada a messa la domenica, rito comunitario del recente passato.
Ma quelle regole non guardavano ai figli, non erano state scritte per loro, ma per tutta la comunità.
Padri, madri soprattutto, ai quali si doveva rispetto perché "si prolunghino i tuoi giorni nel Paese che ti dà il Signore".
Ed è attraversamento il riconoscimento dell'importanza del "padre" e della "madre" che le comunità vivono e proseguono trasmettendo ai figli modelli che funzionano e legano le persone tra loro.
Oggi invece tutto è incentrato sui figli, quasi sempre unigeniti o due al massimo, nell'interesse dei quali si basa anche la definizione delle regole, cancellando di fatto la trasmissione identitaria generazionale e i legami identitari all'interno della comunità.
Attenzione: le regole sono sempre esistite come pure la trasgressione ad esse. Ma questo non ha mai reso ipocrita la regola o inutile. La regola non si deve adeguare ai comportamenti, ma definire dei modelli validi per la comunità. Che nel privato la gente se ne discosti è pura scelta personale, con tutte le conseguenze del caso, sempre e soprattutto da condurre a livello personale.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì chiama usare i valori morali per puntellare una psicologia fragile


Si chiama coerenza fra quello che si dice è quello che si fa...
Ciò che a un traditore è difficile compiere...


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ma che paragoni fai?
> È ovvio che non mi fiderei di un chirurgo o di un pilota ubriaco anche se il migliore nel proprio campo, ma mi fiderei di un pilota di aereo che è il migliore come tale ma che se sale su una macchinina da scontro è un pivello.
> nulla toglie questo ai suoi meriti nel suo ruolo.
> Ma veramente credete che basti tradire per essere meno bravo come genitore di chi non vuole neanche provare a far saltare il banco?...davvero?..
> ...


Cerchiamo però di non sviare il discorso
Ci sono molti motivi che ci rendono genitori più o meno buoni, tutti abbiamo uno o più difetti per cui nessun genitore è immune da errori ma ... ma qui, ora, in questo forum, parliamo di tradimento non di altro mi pare ...
Allora il tradimento può o non può influire sui figli? Può o non può causare loro dei danni?
A mio avviso la riposta è si, si perchè può distruggere una coppia e quindi la famiglia (salvo poi ricostruirne di altre ... ma poi) e i figli vivono dentro la famiglia, le loro relazioni non sono o con il padre o con la madre ma sono relazioni in cui i genitori sono visti come un unica entità quasi (almeno fino a quando i figli diventano adulti) e qualunque cosa mini questa unità è negativo
Quindi, presi due genitori con pari capacità e pari errori commessi dei quali però solo uno dei due tradisce, possiamo o no affermare che chi tradisce fa del male alla famiglia e ai figli e quindi è "meno bravo" dell'altro che non tradisce?
Questo non lo rende incapace o cattivo come genitore ma visto che siamo fra adulti vogliamo o no riconoscere le responsabilità anche verso i figli delle azioni che vengono compiute o no?


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Però, permettimi. Qui si parla come se solo chi tradisce mettesse a repentaglio il matrimonio.
> 
> Io non sono una sostenitrice del tradimento, quando sono stata tradita ho sofferto come un cane per mesi. E trovo molto difficile comprendere e giustificare chi tradisce.
> 
> ...


Concordo su quasi tutto ma penso che chi tradisce sia quello che in qualche modo rompe un filo che già era logorato, quasi sempre per colpa di entrambi certo, impedendo spesso di poterlo riaggiustare o tagliare in modo netto.
Se i problemi sono di coppia chi tradisce va fuori dalla coppia e di questa azione in qualche modo deve essere responsabile.
Che questo renda il traditore un pessimo genitore forse no, ma dire che sia ininfluente nemmeno


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se è per questo finché non si Annota la sentenza di divorzio rimanete marito e moglie, sta di fatto che dopo la presidenziale Secondo me puoi tranquillamente parlare di ex marito


Ambe'... Se e' per questo, ex lo era per me già da prima  
Però di fatto per l'ordinamento e' ancora mio marito. Ed essendo che ci siamo sposati con il concordatario, per la chiesa lo sarà finché morte non ci separi  

Vabbè che tanto non ho nessuna intenzione di risposarmi, e se anche capitasse me ne guarderei bene di giurare ancora amore eterno


----------



## Tradito? (8 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Secondo me quando i figli sono piccoli, per loro è molto importante la presenza dei genitori, la quantità del tempo. Quando poi crescono, cominciano ad analizzare e a giudicare i comportamenti dei genitori. Entra in gioco la qualità


non saprei, i danni che si possono fare quando sono piccoli sono notevoli e di difficile rimedio


----------



## Mat78 (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Cerchiamo però di non sviare il discorso
> Ci sono molti motivi che ci rendono genitori più o meno buoni, tutti abbiamo uno o più difetti per cui nessun genitore è immune da errori ma ... ma qui, ora, in questo forum, parliamo di tradimento non di altro mi pare ...
> Allora il tradimento può o non può influire sui figli? Può o non può causare loro dei danni?
> A mio avviso la riposta è si, si perchè può distruggere una coppia e quindi la famiglia (salvo poi ricostruirne di altre ... ma poi) e i figli vivono dentro la famiglia, le loro relazioni non sono o con il padre o con la madre ma sono relazioni in cui i genitori sono visti come un unica entità quasi (almeno fino a quando i figli diventano adulti) e qualunque cosa mini questa unità è negativo
> ...


Certo che è così!  Chi dice il contrario guarda caso è il traditore che deve difendere a tutti i costi quello che sta facendo. Deve alleggerire la propria coscenza verso le persone alle quali sta facendo del male. Io non ci perderei altro tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si chiama coerenza fra quello che si dice è quello che si fa...
> Ciò che a un traditore è difficile compiere...


Sì, nei romanzi d'appendice e nelle opere liriche. La verità è molto più semplicemente che la coerenza è un qualcosa che viene valutato come tutto il resto. Non per tutti è un assoluto. Se mi conviene essere coerente sarò coerente, se per arrivare all'obiettivo devo sacrificare la coerenza, sai che problema c'è. L'obiettivo viene prima. E, nel mio caso, l'obiettivo è di salvare capra e cavoli. Altrimenti uno invece di tradire lascia, no?


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Cerchiamo però di non sviare il discorso
> Ci sono molti motivi che ci rendono genitori più o meno buoni, tutti abbiamo uno o più difetti per cui nessun genitore è immune da errori ma ... ma qui, ora, in questo forum, parliamo di tradimento non di altro mi pare ...
> Allora il tradimento può o non può influire sui figli? Può o non può causare loro dei danni?
> A mio avviso la riposta è si, si perchè può distruggere una coppia e quindi la famiglia (salvo poi ricostruirne di altre ... ma poi) e i figli vivono dentro la famiglia, le loro relazioni non sono o con il padre o con la madre ma sono relazioni in cui i genitori sono visti come un unica entità quasi (almeno fino a quando i figli diventano adulti) e qualunque cosa mini questa unità è negativo
> ...


Mah.
Mio padre tradiva mia madre, ma tutto sommato a me, che ero bambino all'epoca, di questo non frega niente e neppure me ne è mai fregato dopo, né ora.
A me, bambino, importava solo che i miei due genitori ci fossero e pensassero (anche) a me. 
Il loro divorzio mi è pesato molto di più.
Non erano una bella coppia, al di là del tradimento, e questo ha determinato il fatto che non riuscissero più a stare insieme e neppure a frequentarsi dopo.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ambe'... Se e' per questo, ex lo era per me già da prima
> Però di fatto per l'ordinamento e' ancora mio marito. Ed essendo che ci siamo sposati con il concordatario, per la chiesa lo sarà finché morte non ci separi
> 
> Vabbè che tanto non ho nessuna intenzione di risposarmi, e se anche capitasse me ne guarderei bene di giurare ancora amore eterno


Stavo semplicemente dicendo che chiamare le persone in un modo, oppure in un altro, secondo me ha un grosso impatto sulla tua dimensione del futuro. Non tenerla troppo in ghiacciaia che si rovina


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, nei romanzi d'appendice e *nelle opere liriche*. La verità è molto più semplicemente che la coerenza è un qualcosa che viene valutato come tutto il resto. Non per tutti è un assoluto. Se mi conviene essere coerente sarò coerente, se per arrivare all'obiettivo devo sacrificare la coerenza, sai che problema c'è. L'obiettivo viene prima. E, nel mio caso, l'obiettivo è di salvare capra e cavoli. Altrimenti uno invece di tradire lascia, no?


Neppure in quelle. Basta prendere anche solo Mozart, per dire, che già raccontava di tradimenti e scambi di coppie...
«_Tutti accusan le donne, ed io le scuso, se mille volte al dì cangiano amore; altri un vizio lo chiama ed altri un uso: ed a me par necessità del core. L’amante che si trova alfin deluso, non condanni l’altrui, ma il proprio errore; giacché, giovani, vecchie, e belle e brutte, ripetete con me: “Così fan tutte!”_».


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stavo semplicemente dicendo che chiamare le persone in un modo, oppure in un altro, secondo me ha un grosso impatto sulla tua dimensione del futuro. Non tenerla troppo in ghiacciaia che si rovina


Ecco.
Questo non me lo dovevi dire....


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Questo non me lo dovevi dire....


Tesoro mio, lo sai che io ho a cuore la tua salute psicofisica in maniera assolutamente disinteressata... se continui a sentirti una donna sposata qui la pratica non si Archivia più


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Neppure in quelle. Basta prendere anche solo Mozart, per dire, che già raccontava di tradimenti e scambi di coppie...
> «_Tutti accusan le donne, ed io le scuso, se mille volte al dì cangiano amore; altri un vizio lo chiama ed altri un uso: ed a me par necessità del core. L’amante che si trova alfin deluso, non condanni l’altrui, ma il proprio errore; giacché, giovani, vecchie, e belle e brutte, ripetete con me: “Così fan tutte!”_».


Sessista :rotfl:


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Mio padre tradiva mia madre, ma tutto sommato a me, che ero bambino all'epoca, di questo non frega niente e neppure me ne è mai fregato dopo, né ora.
> A me, bambino, importava solo che i miei due genitori ci fossero e pensassero (anche) a me.
> Il loro divorzio mi è pesato molto di più.
> Non erano una bella coppia, al di là del tradimento, e questo ha determinato il fatto che non riuscissero più a stare insieme e neppure a frequentarsi dopo.


Se però fosse stato il tradimento a determinare o ad accelerare la separazione dei tuoi genitori?
Forse per te la causa della separazione era ininfluente ma nei fatti il tradimento può portare a separazioni e divorzi e di conseguenza ...


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se però fosse stato il tradimento a determinare o ad accelerare la separazione dei tuoi genitori?
> Forse per te la causa della separazione era ininfluente ma nei fatti il tradimento può portare a separazioni e divorzi e di conseguenza ...


No, i tradimenti derivavano proprio dal loro non essere una bella coppia, erano la conseguenza, non la causa.
D'altronde, erano giovanissimi.


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Concordo su quasi tutto ma penso che chi tradisce sia quello che in qualche modo rompe un filo che già era logorato, quasi sempre per colpa di entrambi certo, impedendo spesso di poterlo riaggiustare o tagliare in modo netto.
> *Se i problemi sono di coppia chi tradisce va fuori dalla coppia e di questa azione in qualche modo deve essere responsabile.*
> Che questo renda il traditore un pessimo genitore forse no, ma dire che sia ininfluente nemmeno


...ma sai, io ho tradito dopo che mi sono sentito "espulso" dalla coppia, pur vivendo assieme come genitori, come fratello e sorella...... da traditore sono responsabile delle mie azioni, da padre separato e con affido non condiviso al 50% sono colpevole di non seguire i figli come un padre presente costantemente, sono anche convinto che crescere figli in una coppia senza affetto non sia un buon esempio, e neanche portare l'esempio ipocrita di una felicità assente....
Posso non sentirmi un buon genitore, si hanno sempre molti dubbi, ma sicuramente non per il mio tradimento.......


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

L'obiettivo viene prima. E, nel mio caso, l'obiettivo è di salvare capra e cavoli. Altrimenti uno invece di tradire lascia, no?[/QUOTE]

Magari fosse solo una botta e via ognuno a casa sua ... In pochi ci riescono .. tipo valvola di sfogo  ...ma ci sono le persone deboli di cuore ... e si innamorano li iniziano con la cazzimma ... Si toglie tempo  alla famiglia per donarlo all'ammmmore di turno....


----------



## Lorella (8 Maggio 2018)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non saprei, i danni che si possono fare quando sono piccoli sono notevoli e di difficile rimedio


Certamente, i danni si possono fare sempre. Mi riferivo ad una situazione positiva. Nella prima infanzia l'accudimento fisico e il contatto con i genitori, appaga i bambini. Con la crescita e sviluppando uno spirito critico, mettono in discussione le figure genitoriali e giudicano anche i loro comportamenti, e si rendono conto delle eventuali incoerenze fra ciò che gli viene detto di fare e ciò che vedono fare ai genitori.
E comunque in questa recente discussione sulle responsabilità dei traditori e sul loro essere buoni genitori, mi pare di capire che prevalga la logica del "fai come ti dico io. Non fare come faccio io". Vorrei proprio vedere quanti traditori hanno il coraggio di spiegare ai propri figli il perchè del loro tradimento, con tanto di giustificazioni....per poi magari dirgli: " eh ma tu questo non dovrai farlo!" E vorrei proprio vedere quanti figli sarebbero contenti di sapere certe cose!
La verità è che dobbiamo sempre trovare una giustificazione a tutto. Anche a ciò che non si può giustificare


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ma sai, io ho tradito dopo che mi sono sentito "espulso" dalla coppia, pur vivendo assieme come genitori, come fratello e sorella...... da traditore sono responsabile delle mie azioni, da padre separato e con affido non condiviso al 50% sono colpevole di non seguire i figli come un padre presente costantemente, sono anche convinto che crescere figli in una coppia senza affetto non sia un buon esempio, e neanche portare l'esempio ipocrita di una felicità assente....
> Posso non sentirmi un buon genitore, si hanno sempre molti dubbi, ma sicuramente non per il mio tradimento.......


Le coppie, quasi tutte, prima o poi si esauriscono.
A quel punto, un certo numero di compromessi, tra cui il tradimento, possono essere anche accettabili per andare avanti comunque, soprattutto in presenza di figli.
Oltre, quando i compromessi sono troppi, ma qui è l'insindacabile giudizio personale a dettar legge, non rimane che la separazione.
Il mito dell'amore che dura tutta la vita è solo, per l'appunto e da sempre, solo un mito e non esiste una regola generale che definisca qualcosa che è, per natura, mutevole e imperfetto.


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Certamente, i danni si possono fare sempre. Mi riferivo ad una situazione positiva. Nella prima infanzia l'accudimento fisico e il contatto con i genitori, appaga i bambini. Con la crescita e sviluppando uno spirito critico, *mettono in discussione le figure genitoriali e giudicano anche i loro comportamenti*, e si rendono conto delle eventuali incoerenze fra ciò che gli viene detto di fare e ciò che vedono fare ai genitori.
> E comunque in questa recente discussione sulle responsabilità dei traditori e sul loro essere buoni genitori, mi pare di capire che prevalga la logica del "fai come ti dico io. Non fare come faccio io". Vorrei proprio vedere quanti traditori hanno il coraggio di spiegare ai propri figli il perchè del loro tradimento, con tanto di giustificazioni....per poi magari dirgli: " eh ma tu questo non dovrai farlo!" E vorrei proprio vedere quanti figli sarebbero contenti di sapere certe cose!
> La verità è che dobbiamo sempre trovare una giustificazione a tutto. Anche a ciò che non si può giustificare


Lo faranno comunque, anche di fronte a un integerrimo genitore che non ha mai tradito e che si rivela, per loro, in quel momento della loro vita, un fastidioso monumento da abbattere.
E nessun figlio, con il quale si è stabilito un corretto legame affettivo, giudicherà mai da adulto un genitore per come ha vissuto. Questo è un timore assolutamente infondato.


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ma sai, io ho tradito dopo che mi sono sentito "espulso" dalla coppia, pur vivendo assieme come genitori, come fratello e sorella...... da traditore sono responsabile delle mie azioni, da padre separato e con affido non condiviso al 50% sono colpevole di non seguire i figli come un padre presente costantemente, sono anche convinto che crescere figli in una coppia senza affetto non sia un buon esempio, e neanche portare l'esempio ipocrita di una felicità assente....
> Posso non sentirmi un buon genitore, si hanno sempre molti dubbi, ma sicuramente non per il mio tradimento.......


Nel tuo caso mi sembra di capire che la coppia già "non ci fosse" più, quindi non c'era quasi nulla da distruggere.
Nel momento in cui però una coppia, pur nelle difficoltà, esiste ancora, quando ancore c'è amore (lasciatemi passare il romanticismo) ed arriva un tradimento .. beh in quel caso quello può essere il colpo di grazia per un rapporto e chi da il colpo di grazia se ne deve prendere le responsabilità
Con questo non vorrei certo la gogna per i traditori ne togliere loro la patria potestà (spero si capisca) ma credo che ognuno si debba rendere responsabile delle proprie azioni, semplicemente


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Magari fosse solo una botta e via ognuno a casa sua ... In pochi ci riescono .. tipo valvola di sfogo  ...ma ci sono le persone deboli di cuore ... e si innamorano li iniziano con la cazzimma ... Si toglie tempo  alla famiglia per donarlo all'ammmmore di turno....


Mah. L'amore mica divide, moltiplica. Se ci tieni il tempo lo trovi. Cercare colpe concettuali mi pare na cazzata. Per vivere due vite serve il fisico, altrimenti minestra riscaldata, millemila scuse per non dirsi che il tempo che passa non lascia il segno, _ma il sesso è come il vino, migliora invecchiando_ (questa la ho sentita con le mie orecchie, giuro) e tutta la panoplia di cazzate di quelli c'è pensano di aver scelto il meglio invece che il meno peggio :rotfl:


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo faranno comunque, anche di fronte a un integerrimo genitore che non ha mai tradito e che si rivela, per loro, in quel momento della loro vita, un fastidioso monumento da abbattere.
> E *nessun figlio, con il quale si è stabilito un corretto legame affettivo, giudicherà mai da adulto un genitore per come ha vissuto*. Questo è un timore assolutamente infondato.


Però danny un conto è abbattere un monumento, altra cosa è tirar  calci ad un mucchio di pietrame
Mentre il figlio abbatte il monumento inizierà a capire cosa sia quello che abbatte, capire contro quali valori, abitudini, credenze si stà scagliando, ma se la figura del genitore ne esce già abbattuta non farà nemmeno la fatica di capire cose fosse quel mucchio di sassi.
Non sento poi di condividere la frase in grassetto, in particolare cos'è per te un "corretto legame affettivo"?


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Però danny un conto è abbattere un monumento, altra cosa è tirar  calci ad un mucchio di pietrame
> Mentre il figlio abbatte il monumento inizierà a capire cosa sia quello che abbatte, capire contro quali valori, abitudini, credenze si stà scagliando, ma se la figura del genitore ne esce già abbattuta non farà nemmeno la fatica di capire cose fosse quel mucchio di sassi.
> Non sento poi di condividere la frase in grassetto, in particolare cos'è per te un "corretto legame affettivo"?



Un padre e un figlio che si vogliono bene sanno anche perdonarsi, accettando anche le imperfezioni l'uno dell'altro.
E sapendosi ritrovare anche dopo essere stati distanti.
Il corretto legame affettivo è semplicemente il saper voler bene, che non corrisponde mai al desiderio di avere il meglio.
Che non c'è.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. L'amore mica divide, moltiplica. Se ci tieni il tempo lo trovi. Cercare colpe concettuali mi pare na cazzata. Per vivere due vite serve il fisico, altrimenti minestra riscaldata, millemila scuse per non dirsi che il tempo che passa non lascia il segno, _ma il sesso è come il vino, migliora invecchiando_ (questa la ho sentita con le mie orecchie, giuro) e tutta la panoplia di cazzate di quelli c'è pensano di aver scelto il meglio invece che il meno peggio :rotfl:





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. L'amore mica divide, moltiplica. Se ci tieni il tempo lo trovi. Cercare colpe concettuali mi pare na cazzata. Per vivere due vite serve il fisico, altrimenti minestra riscaldata, millemila scuse per non dirsi che il tempo che passa non lascia il segno, _ma il sesso è come il vino, migliora invecchiando_ (questa la ho sentita con le mie orecchie, giuro) e tutta la panoplia di cazzate di quelli c'è pensano di aver scelto il meglio invece che il meno peggio :rotfl:


Il tempo lo si sottrae  o al lavoro o alla famiglia ti do ragione comunque si trova ..giusto per vivere 2 vite ci vuole fisico e calli sullo stomaco...
Il sesso migliora invecchiando hahahhaahh
La minestra riscaldata ... A una certa età ci vuole il brodino..e pera cotta[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Nella vita si incontra sempre di meglio in certe cose di peggio in altere ... Uno di solito trova quello che cerca ...quello che non gli interessa neanche  si prende in considerazione...ma può essere di valore per altri..


----------



## Lorella (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo faranno comunque, anche di fronte a un integerrimo genitore che non ha mai tradito e che si rivela, per loro, in quel momento della loro vita, un fastidioso monumento da abbattere.
> E nessun figlio, con il quale si è stabilito un corretto legame affettivo, giudicherà mai da adulto un genitore per come ha vissuto. Questo è un timore assolutamente infondato.


Danny questo lo so. Con due figli ormai adolescenti, è tutto un "vecchia rimbambita", "non capisci un c...o", "gli altri genitori non sono così rompipalle" e tutto il resto del repertorio. La fase di demolizione procede a tutta birra. Però sono convinta che se mio figlio venisse a conoscenza che il padre mi ha tradito, sarebbe capace di prenderlo a pugni, con tutta la forza di cui è capace. Il monumento si sgretolerebbe in un nanosecondo.
Io stessa ti dico che avendo vissuto l'esperienza di tradita, sono stata malissimo quando mia madre mi ha confidato che anche mio padre l'aveva tradita. Eppure mio padre è mancato 25 anni fa, e con lui ho sempre avuto un buon rapporto.....ma mi sono cadute le braccia, letteralmente.


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un padre e un figlio che si vogliono bene sanno anche perdonarsi, accettando anche le imperfezioni l'uno dell'altro.
> E sapendosi ritrovare anche dopo essere stati distanti.
> Il corretto legame affettivo è semplicemente il saper voler bene, che non corrisponde mai al desiderio di avere il meglio.
> Che non c'è.


Perdonare è una cosa giudicare un'altra però ...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Perdonare è una cosa giudicare un'altra però ...


Mi sembri più carrozzato sulla seconda :rotfl:


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Danny questo lo so. Con due figli ormai adolescenti, è tutto un "vecchia rimbambita", "non capisci un c...o", "gli altri genitori non sono così rompipalle" e tutto il resto del repertorio. La fase di demolizione procede a tutta birra. *Però sono convinta che se mio figlio venisse a conoscenza che il padre mi ha tradito, sarebbe capace di prenderlo a pugni, con tutta la forza di cui è capace*. Il monumento si sgretolerebbe in un nanosecondo.
> Io stessa ti dico che avendo vissuto l'esperienza di tradita, sono stata malissimo quando mia madre mi ha confidato che anche mio padre l'aveva tradita. Eppure mio padre è mancato 25 anni fa, e con lui ho sempre avuto un buon rapporto.....ma mi sono cadute le braccia, letteralmente.


Mia figlia sta entrando nell'adolescenza, ha appena avuto un ragazzino, che insieme a lei aveva un'altra.
Ha quindi già scoperto il tradimento e ne abbiamo parlato e ovviamente è stata confortata dal nostro giudizio negativo sulla faccenda.
E' una conferma di cui ha bisogno adesso, come probabilmente tuo figlio avrà in questo momento necessità di credere alla saldezza granitica di tutto quello che lo circonda, in maniera proporzionale alla debolezza tipica dell'adolescente. Mancando questa, la sua risposta potrebbe ovviamente essere violenta ancorché disperata: è come se a un trapezista togliessi la base su cui poggia prima di spiccare il volo. 
Da adulti le cose dovrebbero cambiare ed esser viste diversamente, ovvero con maggior consapevolezza, anche dei limiti che ogni relazione comporta.


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sembri più carrozzato sulla seconda :rotfl:


Prova a vuotare il sacco con tua moglie e tua figlia, così vedrai a cosa sono più portate loro :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Prova a vuotare il sacco con tua moglie e tua figlia, così vedrai a cosa sono più portate loro :up:


Ma chittesencula :rotfl:
Dio quanto adoro vuoi menti semplici, deve essere una figata vedere un mondo nuovo tutti i giorni


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

Da persona che è qui a seguito di un tradimento subito, non mi sento di parte.
Io credo che tra le emozioni più belle che si possano provare nella vita l'innamoramento, la passione, il desiderio, il sesso siano quelle più forti, intense, desiderabili.
Posso comprendere chi cerca di vivere queste emozioni anche con un tradimento.
Lo capisco perché so quanto forti e piacevoli possano essere, come il viverle sia qualcosa di estremamente coinvolgente.
Chi riesce a gestire bene la famiglia e il tradimento, facendo vivere una vita appagante a tutte le persone con cui si relaziona, ed essendo egli stesso appagato, gode della mia simpatia.
Perché comunque il nostro scopo nella vita è cercare di vivere ogni giorno al meglio e far vivere altrettanto a chi si pretende di amare e chi vi riesce, senza pesare su alcuno, non posso giudicarlo solo sulla base di principi o di valori arbitrari.
Non riesco a vedere d'altra parte con altrettanta simpatia chi si immola sulla base dei principi vivendo con frustrazione le proprie scelte. Chi, in una coppia, ha scelto di non fare più sesso o di negare la passione, condizionando con questa decisione anche chi gli sta accanto, creando frustrazione, alimentando ansie e tristezze.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da persona che è qui a seguito di un tradimento subito, non mi sento di parte.
> Io credo che tra le emozioni più belle che si possano provare nella vita l'innamoramento, la passione, il desiderio, il sesso siano quelle più forti, intense, desiderabili.
> Posso comprendere chi cerca di vivere queste emozioni anche con un tradimento.
> Lo capisco perché so quanto forti e piacevoli possano essere, come il viverle sia qualcosa di estremamente coinvolgente.
> ...


Bello mio tu sei un caso Più unico che raro. Normalmente chi subisce un tradimento sì arrocca in un castello di assoluti per proteggersi, oppure fa la cosa diametralmente opposta e mette in discussione qualunque cosa pure la legge di gravitazione universale. Tu sei un caso raro da trovare per equilibrio e " visione di insieme" se mi passi il termine


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chittesencula :rotfl:
> Dio quanto adoro vuoi menti semplici, deve essere una figata vedere un mondo nuovo tutti i giorni


Ho risposto ad un tuo commento ... se non volevi coinvolgermi potevi tenere le mani in tasca ...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ho risposto ad un tuo commento ... se non volevi coinvolgermi potevi tenere le mani in tasca ...


Non hai risposto al mio commento, hai approfittato di un mio commento da dire una cosa che non c'entra un cazzo perché se non la dicevi scoppiavi :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello mio tu sei un caso Più unico che raro. Normalmente chi subisce un tradimento sì arrocca in un castello di assoluti per proteggersi, oppure fa la cosa diametralmente opposta e mette in discussione qualunque cosa pure la legge di gravitazione universale. Tu sei un caso raro da trovare per equilibrio e " visione di insieme" se mi passi il termine


Va però detto che  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e' fortemente innamorato di sua moglie. Nella maggior parte dei casi, di fronte a un tradimento, l'amore va a farsi benedire. Non è una scriminante da poco eh.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nella maggior parte dei casi, di fronte a un tradimento, l'amore va a farsi benedire.


Mica è vero.


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica è vero.


Beh.... Viene almeno pesantemente ridiscusso.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh.... Viene almeno pesantemente ridiscusso.


Il rapporto sì, i sentimenti no. Almeno non per forza.


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Va però detto che  @_danny_ e' fortemente innamorato di sua moglie. Nella maggior parte dei casi, di fronte a un tradimento, l'amore va a farsi benedire. Non è una scriminante da poco eh.


Non credo che "innamorato" sia il termine giusto.
Ho un forte legame con lei, che contempla sentimenti e attrazione sessuale.
L'innamoramento per me è totalizzante, esclusivo e limitato nel tempo, non può esistere dopo 20 o 30 anni di vita (è già tanto se sopravvive qualche anno).
Quel che resta dopo è la brace in grado di cuocere lentamente, non più il fuoco che brucia.
E alla brace è più facile avvicinarsi.


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il rapporto sì, i sentimenti no. Almeno non per forza.


Cosa cambia? 

Cioè, una volta che realizzi un tradimento, scopri che il matrimonio in sé è una inculata pazzesca, ma che tutto sommato cio' che si è costruito e' più importante di ciò che verrebbe disfato... Quando in buona sintesi i figli e il resto finiscono per  "prevalere", nella tua scala valori, sulla persona che hai accanto..... Cio' che capita nella maggior parte dei rapporti che comunque continuano, almeno per quello che sento.... Parliamo di amore, o parliamo del pacchetto -vita? A quel punto, penso che diventare anche un poco cinici nei confronti di chi ci si tiene vicino, sia abbastanza giocoforza.
Diciamo che a quel punto l'amore alberga altrove.


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che "innamorato" sia il termine giusto.
> Ho un forte legame con lei, che contempla sentimenti e attrazione sessuale.
> L'innamoramento per me è totalizzante, esclusivo e limitato nel tempo, non può esistere dopo 20 o 30 anni di vita (è già tanto se sopravvive qualche anno).
> Quel che resta dopo è la brace in grado di cuocere lentamente, non più il fuoco che brucia.
> E alla brace è più facile avvicinarsi.


Eppure tante volte, a te, ho sentito usare vere e proprie parole d'amore verso tua moglie. E l'ho interpretato come un particolare mica di poco conto, considerato peraltro che le difficoltà che spesso ci hai raccontato non si sono esaurite nel tradimento. Poi certo.... Inevitabilmente i conti sulla casa, sul fatto di poter stare sempre con tua figlia etc. etc. non sono rimasti estranei. Ma.... Non so. Non li ho mai percepiti come la ragione prevalente per continuare a scegliere tua moglie....


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non hai risposto al mio commento, hai approfittato di un mio commento da dire una cosa che non c'entra un cazzo perché se non la dicevi scoppiavi :rotfl:


Come vedi qualcuno che si approfitta di te lo si trova sempre, vedo inoltre che mi segui con grande interesse!


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eppure tante volte, a te, ho sentito usare vere e proprie parole d'amore verso tua moglie. E l'ho interpretato come un particolare mica di poco conto, considerato peraltro che le difficoltà che spesso ci hai raccontato non si sono esaurite nel tradimento. Poi certo.... Inevitabilmente i conti sulla casa, sul fatto di poter stare sempre con tua figlia etc. etc. non sono rimasti estranei. Ma.... Non so. Non li ho mai percepiti come la ragione prevalente per continuare a scegliere tua moglie....


Amore non è innamoramento.
L'innamoramento è passionale, esclusivo, esclude il tradimento per definizione, è totalmente irrazionale al punto da togliere il respiro quando si vede la persona desiderata, coinvolge i sogni, i pensieri, esclude il resto del mondo, ma è anche uno specchio a volte ingannevole dei propri desideri.
L'amore è un legame, forte, difficile da scindere, in cui la persona amata viene contemplata nella sua identità reale, non in quella vagheggiata. E' fatto di conoscenza, auspicabilmente di empatia, di vicinanza, di presenza piuttosto che di desiderio.
Non vive più di passione, non toglie il respiro, ma riempie. Sì, questo è il legame con mia moglie.


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Amore non è innamoramento.
> L'innamoramento è passionale, esclusivo, esclude il tradimento per definizione, è totalmente irrazionale al punto da togliere il respiro quando si vede la persona desiderata, coinvolge i sogni, i pensieri, esclude il resto del mondo, ma è anche uno specchio a volte ingannevole dei propri desideri.
> L'amore è un legame, forte, difficile da scindere, in cui la persona amata viene contemplata nella sua identità reale, non in quella vagheggiata. E' fatto di conoscenza, auspicabilmente di empatia, di vicinanza, di presenza piuttosto che di desiderio.
> Non vive più di passione, non toglie il respiro, ma riempie. Sì, quello è il legame con mia moglie.


Per  "innamorato" non intendevo comunque  "colui che vive nella fase di innamoramento". Dicevo la stessa cosa che tu sei in grado di dire meglio, come hai appena fatto


----------



## Mat78 (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Come vedi qualcuno che si approfitta di te lo si trova sempre, vedo inoltre che mi segui con grande interesse!


Non capisco perché ci perdi altro tempo con Arcistufo. Non hai ancora capito che è un narcisista ed essendo anche avvocato è in grado di rigirare le parole come vuole facendo credere che tu abbia detto "rosso" quando hai perfettamente scritto "bianco"?
In più se non la pensi come lui vieni subito tacciato di moralista, antico, non capisci un cazzo, chi ti si incula, menti semplici, vieni qui a giudicare (quando è lui il primo che giudica ) ecc...


----------



## LipScarlett (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Cerchiamo però di non sviare il discorso
> Ci sono molti motivi che ci rendono genitori più o meno buoni, tutti abbiamo uno o più difetti per cui nessun genitore è immune da errori ma ... ma qui, ora, in questo forum, parliamo di tradimento non di altro mi pare ...
> Allora il tradimento può o non può influire sui figli? Può o non può causare loro dei danni?
> A mio avviso la riposta è si, si perchè può distruggere una coppia e quindi la famiglia (salvo poi ricostruirne di altre ... ma poi) e i figli vivono dentro la famiglia, le loro relazioni non sono o con il padre o con la madre ma sono relazioni in cui i genitori sono visti come un unica entità quasi (almeno fino a quando i figli diventano adulti) e qualunque cosa mini questa unità è negativo
> ...



Verissimo.
ci sono molti motivi. Ma il tradimento non è uno di questi.
Non in senso assoluto.
Non è il tradimento in se...sono le persone che ci sono dietro il tradimento. 
Persone.
Persone che non sanno gestire il tradimento da traditore o da traditi e che scaricano paure, rabbia e frustrazione sui figli.
Persone che non sono capaci di amare , inaffettive , fredde.
Persone che usano in tradimento per ferire o punire l'altro, non tenendo conto dei figli.
vuoi parlare di tradimento perché qui, ora , in questo forum si parla di questo?..ok...parliamone.
parliamo da genitori però.. 
parliamo di come da traditrice mi possa sentire non in pace con me stessa come donna o moglie...ma non come madre.
parliamo di come ogni secondo del mio tempo lontana dal lavoro la passo con i miei figli, facendo fare loro i compiti, portandoli a calcio, piscina , leggendo loro le favole la sera.. facendo loro le coccole, passando ogni sera con loro ...mentre il padre sviene sul divano dopo l'ennesima birra, dopo che ha urlato loro contro ogni minuto che passa in casa ogni offesa possibile. Assente anche quando è presente. Umiliando , ferendo , ignorando.
eppure..basandoci su quello che tu hai detto..il buon genitore è lui, non io.
ripeto...accetto se mi si possa ritenere una pessima moglie ...Non credo di essere una cattiva madre...o almeno ci provo.
E tu?...tu ritieni che l'altra tua metà lo sia? E se si perché?. Soltanto perché ha tradito?


----------



## LipScarlett (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da persona che è qui a seguito di un tradimento subito, non mi sento di parte.
> Io credo che tra le emozioni più belle che si possano provare nella vita l'innamoramento, la passione, il desiderio, il sesso siano quelle più forti, intense, desiderabili.
> Posso comprendere chi cerca di vivere queste emozioni anche con un tradimento.
> Lo capisco perché so quanto forti e piacevoli possano essere, come il viverle sia qualcosa di estremamente coinvolgente.
> ...




Straquoto.


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> ci sono molti motivi. Ma il tradimento non è uno di questi.
> Non in senso assoluto.
> Non è il tradimento in se...sono le persone che ci sono dietro il tradimento.
> ...



.....si......e dire che bisogna lasciare prima di tradire ( formalmente corretto) in realtà è spesso una chimera.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cosa cambia?
> 
> Cioè, una volta che realizzi un tradimento, scopri che il matrimonio in sé è una inculata pazzesca, ma che tutto sommato cio' che si è costruito e' più importante di ciò che verrebbe disfato... Quando in buona sintesi i figli e il resto finiscono per  "prevalere", nella tua scala valori, sulla persona che hai accanto..... Cio' che capita nella maggior parte dei rapporti che comunque continuano, almeno per quello che sento.... Parliamo di amore, o parliamo del pacchetto -vita? A quel punto, penso che diventare anche un poco cinici nei confronti di chi ci si tiene vicino, sia abbastanza giocoforza.
> Diciamo che a quel punto l'amore alberga altrove.


Porcaputtana. Sapevo che eravamo di pianeti diversi, ma non pensavo così tanto. Sovrapporre il matrimonio con l'amore per me è una mostruosità.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Come vedi qualcuno che si approfitta di te lo si trova sempre, vedo inoltre che mi segui con grande interesse!


Fa bene alla pelle, fa bene ai capelli...


----------



## LipScarlett (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....si......e dire che bisogna lasciare prima di tradire ( formalmente corretto) in realtà è spesso una chimera.



Corretto...
Ma non sempre fattibile .
o non sempre veramente voluto.
Per quanto assurdo possa sembrare c'è chi nonostante il tradimento ci crede ancora..
Io ci ho creduto per anni...e parte quello che può essere imputato come una colpa mortale continuavo a volerci credere.


----------



## Moni (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da persona che è qui a seguito di un tradimento subito, non mi sento di parte.
> Io credo che tra le emozioni più belle che si possano provare nella vita l'innamoramento, la passione, il desiderio, il sesso siano quelle più forti, intense, desiderabili.
> Posso comprendere chi cerca di vivere queste emozioni anche con un tradimento.
> Lo capisco perché so quanto forti e piacevoli possano essere, come il viverle sia qualcosa di estremamente coinvolgente.
> ...


Sai che condivido tutto
Ho un amica che si è sentita dire dal marito dopo ennesima richiesta sua di un minimo di intimità "se proprio devo " ( sono mesi che si tira indietro )
Per me peggio ma molto di uno scivolone dopo una relazione appagante intensa passionale 

Per me è una relazione finita più quella .


----------



## void (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da persona che è qui a seguito di un tradimento subito, non mi sento di parte.
> Io credo che tra le emozioni più belle che si possano provare nella vita l'innamoramento, la passione, il desiderio, il sesso siano quelle più forti, intense, desiderabili.
> Posso comprendere chi cerca di vivere queste emozioni anche con un tradimento.
> Lo capisco perché so quanto forti e piacevoli possano essere, come il viverle sia qualcosa di estremamente coinvolgente.
> ...


Beh, meglio non incontrarti mai, mi odieresti.
 Ma non è così semplice....


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> ci sono molti motivi. Ma il tradimento non è uno di questi.
> Non in senso assoluto.
> Non è il tradimento in se...sono le persone che ci sono dietro il tradimento.
> ...


Forse io non sono stato chiaro o tu hai letto velocemente
Non ho mai scritto che il tradimento sia la peggiore colpa di un genitore ne che sia l'unica, ho scritto che il tradimento influisce negativamente anche sui figli quando qui dentro si vagheggiava di "cassetti separati", da una parte la coppia, dall'altra i figli e dall'altra ancora l'amante, come queste realtà fossero della biancheria da tenere separata
Se ti basi davvero su quello che ho scritto io vedresti che stiamo parlando del tradimento in se, non in rapporto ad altre carenze. Se tu paragoni un genitore che beve e se ne frega dei figli ad uno che ha tradito magari per un tempo limitato  ... beh ti piace vincere facile ... scusa la battuta
Se invece in una coppia dove i rapporti si sono "raffreddati" ma che ancora non è arrivata alla frutta o peggio ad odiarsi, uno dei due decide di tradire, beh permettimi, sapendo che questo spesso è causa di separazione con ciò che ne consegue anche per i figli, direi che forse chi ha tradito qualche pecca in più anche come genitore ce l'ha, per me ...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> ci sono molti motivi. Ma il tradimento non è uno di questi.
> Non in senso assoluto.
> Non è il tradimento in se...sono le persone che ci sono dietro il tradimento.
> ...


Ma tu sei sicura che tenerti uno a casa così sia una buona scelta come madre? Corna o non corna


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Porcaputtana. Sapevo che eravamo di pianeti diversi, ma non pensavo così tanto. Sovrapporre il matrimonio con l'amore per me è una mostruosità.


Spiegamela, questa, perché proprio non l'ho capito cosa intendi. Quando mi sono sposata per me il motore è stato l'amore, mica trovare una buona persona tanto per costruire un progetto, ma poi l'amore e' un'altra cosa...


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sicura che tenerti uno a casa così sia una buona scelta come madre? Corna o non corna


Eh. Questo lo quoto.


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Questo lo quoto.


....mica è sempre semplice......anzi


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ...
> Chi riesce a gestire bene la famiglia e il tradimento, facendo vivere una vita appagante a tutte le persone con cui si relaziona, ed essendo egli stesso appagato, gode della mia simpatia.
> Perché comunque il nostro scopo nella vita è cercare di vivere ogni giorno al meglio e far vivere altrettanto a chi si pretende di amare e chi vi riesce, senza pesare su alcuno, non posso giudicarlo solo sulla base di principi o di valori arbitrari.
> ...


Permettimi Danny ma quelli che tu chiami valori arbitrari non lo sono affatto per me
Non parlo della fedeltà in se come concetto, che può pure variare da cultura a cultura, ma della menzogna e della fiducia compromessa
Non conosco società al mondo (lasciamo perdere le religioni) che consideri come positiva la menzogna e la violazione dei vincoli fra le persone
Chi tradisce si preoccupa in quel momento solo di vivere ogni giorno al meglio, che gli altri attorno a se stiamo bene è incidentale o è funzionale  a mantenere nascosto il tradimento, con questo non voglio dire che il traditore se ne infischi del coniuge ma certo non è al centro dei suoi pensieri


----------



## LipScarlett (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Forse io non sono stato chiaro o tu hai letto velocemente
> Non ho mai scritto che il tradimento sia la peggiore colpa di un genitore ne che sia l'unica, ho scritto che il tradimento influisce negativamente anche sui figli quando qui dentro si vagheggiava di "cassetti separati", da una parte la coppia, dall'altra i figli e dall'altra ancora l'amante, come queste realtà fossero della biancheria da tenere separata
> Se ti basi davvero su quello che ho scritto io vedresti che stiamo parlando del tradimento in se, non in rapporto ad altre carenze. Se tu paragoni un genitore che beve e se ne frega dei figli ad uno che ha tradito magari per un tempo limitato  ... beh ti piace vincere facile ... scusa la battuta
> Se invece in una coppia dove i rapporti si sono "raffreddati" ma che ancora non è arrivata alla frutta o peggio ad odiarsi, uno dei due decide di tradire, beh permettimi, sapendo che questo spesso è causa di separazione con ciò che ne consegue anche per i figli, direi che forse chi ha tradito qualche pecca in più anche come genitore ce l'ha, per me ...




Assolutamente no.
Ho letto attentamente ogni parola.
E più volte hai ribadito il concetto che è il tradimento a fare la differenza.
E più volte io ho risposto che sono le persone in quanto diversi individui a farla.
E ti posso garantire che non mi piace vincere facile, anche perché più che vincere la vivo come una sconfitta piena.
E scusa la franchezza..continui a far di tutta l'erba un fascio.
li dove i rapporti si sono raffreddati ...Non è il traditore in se che detiene il titolo di cattivo genitore...è sempre la persona che c'è dietro e che non lo gestisce in modo diverso.
Ma non hai risposto alle mie domande però.


----------



## LipScarlett (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sicura che tenerti uno a casa così sia una buona scelta come madre? Corna o non corna



In passato pensavo poter cambiare le cose e poter tornare come prima...l'ho detto...ci credevo...qualche volta...rarissimamente...ci credo ancora.
ad oggi non posso fare diversamente...se non limitare al minimo i danni.


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> ...Non è il traditore in se che detiene il titolo di cattivo genitore...è sempre la persona che c'è dietro e che non lo gestisce in modo diverso.
> Ma non hai risposto alle mie domande però.


Comincio dalla risposta, mia moglie non è stata un buon genitore quando ha tradito la mia fiducia, ha fatto prevalere il suo egoismo su tutto il resto, che questo la renda un cattivo genitore in senso generale no
Cercare di distinguere la persona dal suo agire è un esercizio in cui non credo, è un modo per non ammettere l'errore, che lo faccia il traditore o il tradito


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Comincio dalla risposta, mia moglie non è stata un buon genitore quando ha tradito la mia fiducia, ha fatto prevalere il suo egoismo su tutto il resto, che questo la renda un cattivo genitore in senso generale no
> Cercare di distinguere la persona dal suo agire è un esercizio in cui non credo, è un modo per non ammettere l'errore, che lo faccia il traditore o il tradito


....semmai puoi dire che non è stata una "buona moglie"


----------



## LipScarlett (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....semmai puoi dire che non è stata una "buona moglie"



Quoto.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> In passato pensavo poter cambiare le cose e poter tornare come prima...l'ho detto...ci credevo...qualche volta...rarissimamente...ci credo ancora.
> ad oggi non posso fare diversamente...se non limitare al minimo i danni.


I rapporti di forza in casa tua li sai tu.


----------



## HP72 (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....semmai puoi dire che non è stata una "buona moglie"


Scusa la semplificazione estrema, se io guido in modo distratto un'auto in cui trasporto tutta la mia famiglia e poi faccio un incidente, posso dire solo che non sono un bravo guidatore o posso anche aggiungere che non sono stato, *in quel frangente,* un bravo genitore dato che ho messo a rischio la vita dei miei figli?
Certo non avevo intenzione di far loro del male ma se prima di salire in auto avessi speso cinque secondi a riflettere sulla responsabilità che avevo, forse mi sarei concentrato di più.
Lo so, l'esempio è banale, mi scuso della semplificazione ...


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Scusa la semplificazione estrema, se io guido in modo distratto un'auto in cui trasporto tutta la mia famiglia e poi faccio un incidente, posso dire solo che non sono un bravo guidatore o posso anche aggiungere che non sono stato, *in quel frangente,* un bravo genitore dato che ho messo a rischio la vita dei miei figli?
> Certo non avevo intenzione di far loro del male ma se prima di salire in auto avessi speso cinque secondi a riflettere sulla responsabilità che avevo, forse mi sarei concentrato di più.
> Lo so, l'esempio è banale, mi scuso della semplificazione ...


....allora potrei dire che TU sei un pessimo genitore perchè non sai portare le corna con filosofia e magari hai fatto scoppiare un casino che ha rovinato il clima famigliare...... è una cazzata da dire però tutto questo discorso alla fine mi sembra un po' surreale


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....allora potrei dire che TU sei un pessimo genitore perchè non sai portare le corna con filosofia e magari hai fatto scoppiare un casino che ha rovinato il clima famigliare...... è una cazzata da dire però tutto questo discorso alla fine mi sembra un po' surreale


Ci vuole stile per portare le corna ... O   si paga un prezzo caro ... Un traditore come dice la parola è una brava persona su cui fare affidamento ... 
Basta poco che c'è vo ...
Il tradito che manda tutto all'aria è un cojone/a che non sa portare le corna . E su cui non si può fare affidamento ... Per due corna rovina una famiglia ... Discorso chiaro..


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Cercare di distinguere la persona dal suo agire è un esercizio in cui non credo


Naaah, hai solo paura. Non si tratta di distinguere la persona dal suo agire, si tratta di distringuere i ruoli a seconda di cme agisci dentro quel ruolo. Solo che poi se inizi a separare le cose magari cominci a vedere anche le tue, di mancanze, e chi te lo fa fare? Al momento sei quello-che-ha-ragione-perchè-poverino-si-è-beccato-le-corna. Magari con tua moglie sei stato il peggior pezzo di merda della storia, magari lei ti ha dato tutte le occasioni possibili per ricucire il rapporto finchè non si è ritrovata a parlare con l'uomo conchetta sul divano però siccome lei ti ha tradito diventi automaticamente un santo. Per i figli (che non dovrebbero MAI essere coinvolti nelle crisi dei genitori), e per il mondo.
Come no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci vuole stile per portare le corna ... O   si paga un prezzo caro ... Un traditore come dice la parola è una brava persona su cui fare affidamento ...
> Basta poco che c'è vo ...
> Il tradito che manda tutto all'aria è un cojone/a che non sa portare le corna . E su cui non si può fare affidamento ... Per due corna rovina una famiglia ... Discorso chiaro..


non tutti i traditi sono automaticamente santi. Nemmeno automaticamente coglioni, ma quest'assioma tradito = poverino anche no.


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci vuole stile per portare le corna ... O   si paga un prezzo caro ... Un traditore come dice la parola è una brava persona su cui fare affidamento ...
> Basta poco che c'è vo ...
> Il tradito che manda tutto all'aria è un cojone/a che non sa portare le corna . E su cui non si può fare affidamento ... Per due corna rovina una famiglia ... Discorso chiaro..


Te, Hp e mat ragionate sempre con l'accetta ( chi più e chi meno)...... non so cosa dire, spero sempre che un forum dia spunti di riflessione, a volte necessariamente provocatori, ma con voi non attacca nulla...


pure @_Brunetta_ è più elastica di voi ......


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non tutti i traditi sono automaticamente santi. Nemmeno automaticamente coglioni, ma quest'assioma tradito = poverino anche no.


Mica ho detto poverino/a..
Povero e chi è costretto/a a trovarsi un amante...
Chi sbaglia non è chi tradisce ma il tradito/a che si fida ....


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mica è sempre semplice......anzi


Lo so bene. Mi sono trovata pure io a fare questo tipo di valutazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mica ho detto poverino/a.. Povero e chi è costretto/a a trovarsi un amante... Chi sbaglia non è chi tradisce ma il tradito/a che si fida ....


  Chi sbaglia non lo sai. Prima. Caso per caso. Ho visto scenari in cui il cornuto è finito a pagare i danni.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Te, Hp e mat ragionate sempre con l'accetta ( chi più e chi meno)...... non so cosa dire, spero sempre che un forum dia spunti di riflessione, a volte necessariamente provocatori, ma con voi non attacca nulla...
> 
> 
> pure @_Brunetta_ è più elastica di voi ......


Certo chi tradisce lo fa di fino ...
E poi se diamo ragione a chi tradisce che forum è..[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
La riflessione la lascio a chi tradisce ...ha tanto a cui pensare poverino/a...


----------



## oriente70 (8 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi sbaglia non lo sai. Prima. Caso per caso. Ho visto scenari in cui il cornuto è finito a pagare i danni.


Bè se parliamo di legge ... C'è pure chi viene rimborsato quando va a rubare e trova il proprietario di casa che je spara....
La legge riconosce l'infortunio sul lavoro  del ladro poverino ...
E allora ragioniamo di fino ... Cacchio


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bè se parliamo di legge ... C'è pure chi viene rimborsato quando va a rubare e trova il proprietario di casa che je spara....
> La legge riconosce l'infortunio sul lavoro  del ladro poverino ...
> E allora ragioniamo di fino ... Cacchio


Il punto non è ragionare di fino. Il punto è ragionare caso per caso. Sai quanta gente c'è che le corna se le merita non perché si è fidato/a  Ma perché si è comportato da testa di cazzo prima di ricevere la capa pesante?
Su un altro forum c'è un cornuto siculo che mi odia.  Uno tutti principi, parrocchia e grandi discorsi per non dire un cazzo. Ogni volta che lo sento parlare mi manca l'aria. E sicuramente pure alla moglie. Ogni volta che glielo dico schiatta. :rotfl:
Per come ragiono io se hai _quel tipo_ di insensibilità le corna sono un atto dovuto.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Permettimi Danny ma quelli che tu chiami valori arbitrari non lo sono affatto per me
> Non parlo della fedeltà in se come concetto, che può pure variare da cultura a cultura, ma della menzogna e della fiducia compromessa
> Non conosco società al mondo (lasciamo perdere le religioni) che consideri come positiva la menzogna e la violazione dei vincoli fra le persone
> Chi tradisce si preoccupa in quel momento solo di vivere ogni giorno al meglio, che gli altri attorno a se stiamo bene è incidentale o è funzionale  a mantenere nascosto il tradimento, con questo non voglio dire che il traditore se ne infischi del coniuge ma certo non è al centro dei suoi pensieri


Il tradimento così come il furto sono azioni ovviamente condannabili in una valutazione slegata dagli eventi e dalle persone.
Dopodiché ragionando per ogni singolo caso si colgono sfumature che rendono più o meno accettabile, più o meno comprensibile o tollerabile una determinata azione.
Il personaggio Robin Hood per esempio è un ladro, eppure suscita le simpatie di molte persone.
Perché?


----------



## Divì (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento così come il furto sono azioni ovviamente condannabili in una valutazione slegata dagli eventi e dalle persone.
> Dopodiché ragionando per ogni singolo caso si colgono sfumature che rendono più o meno accettabile, più o meno comprensibile o tollerabile una determinata azione.
> Il personaggio Robin Hood per esempio è un ladro, eppure suscita le simpatie di molte persone.
> Perché?


Perchè toglie ai ricchi per dare ai poveri?


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naaah, hai solo paura. Non si tratta di distinguere la persona dal suo agire, si tratta di distringuere i ruoli a seconda di cme agisci dentro quel ruolo. Solo che poi se inizi a separare le cose magari cominci a vedere anche le tue, di mancanze, e chi te lo fa fare? Al momento sei quello-che-ha-ragione-perchè-poverino-si-è-beccato-le-corna. Magari con tua moglie sei stato il peggior pezzo di merda della storia, magari lei ti ha dato tutte le occasioni possibili per ricucire il rapporto finchè non si è ritrovata a parlare con l'uomo conchetta sul divano però siccome lei ti ha tradito diventi automaticamente un santo. Per i figli (che non dovrebbero MAI essere coinvolti nelle crisi dei genitori), e per il mondo.
> Come no?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Troppi magari, forse e se e poca responsabilità per le proprie azioni vedo nel tuo intervento
Una persona la si distingue per come agisce non per le belle intenzioni che si porta dentro
Ma per te è molto più facile immaginare che chiedere, sapere e valutare, persone facili hanno bisogno di idee facili e poco impegnative, tu ne sei un bell'esempio


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Perchè toglie ai ricchi per dare ai poveri?


Sì, e poi...
perché i ricchi e i potenti nella storia di Robin Hood sono anche un po' antipatici e arroganti.
E qui arriva in soccorso la "giustizia", che ci fa giudicare  positivamente Robin Hood malgrado il suo comportamento sia oggettivamente fuori legge.
Ovviamente non tutti i ladri sono come Robin Hood. Per precisare.


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....allora potrei dire che TU sei un pessimo genitore perchè non sai portare le corna con filosofia e magari hai fatto scoppiare un casino che ha rovinato il clima famigliare...... è una cazzata da dire però tutto questo discorso alla fine mi sembra un po' surreale


Non ho mai pensato alla vita come al gioco del cerino dove l'ultimo che gli tocca si scotta e paga pure pegno, chi tradisce lo fa di nascosto non per timidezza ma perchè sa che il suo agire può ferire il compagno/a e fargli perdere la famiglia in cui magari crede ancora
Detto questo concordo sul fatto che chi viene tradito ed agisce in modo violento o eccessivo sia condannabile e non sia nemmeno lui, in quel frangente, un buon genitore, negargli una qualsiasi reazione però è un semplice giramento di frittata.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Troppi magari, forse e se e poca responsabilità per le proprie azioni vedo nel tuo intervento
> Una persona la si distingue per come agisce non per le belle intenzioni che si porta dentro
> Ma per te è molto più facile immaginare che chiedere, sapere e valutare, persone facili hanno bisogno di idee facili e poco impegnative, tu ne sei un bell'esempio


Veramente quello che spaccia certezze senza sapere nulla delle vite degli altri sei tu. Sei tu, secondo me ovvio,  quello che si chiude dietro una concezione del mondo maniche ed autoasssolutoria.
Poi fai te.
Io nella mia vita ci sto benissimo, dico solo che se mia figlia mi presentasse uno che fa i discorsi che fai tu di certo le direi di cercarsi di meglio.


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ...
> Il personaggio Robin Hood per esempio è un ladro, eppure suscita le simpatie di molte persone.
> Perché?



Con il resto del tuo intervento concordo ...
Robin Hood ci stà simpatico perchè pensiamo che dalla parte dei "poveri" ci siamo sempre noi e dalla parte dei "ricchi" gli altri, se ci venissero a dire che in realtà i ricchi siamo noi la sua simpatia crollerebbe ai minimi storici ...


----------



## Divì (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e poi...
> perché i ricchi e i potenti nella storia di Robin Hood sono anche un po' antipatici e arroganti.
> E qui arriva in soccorso la "giustizia", che ci fa giudicare  positivamente Robin Hood malgrado il suo comportamento sia oggettivamente fuori legge.
> Ovviamente non tutti i ladri sono come Robin Hood. Per precisare.




È giusto violare una legge ingiusta?

È questo il punto nella foresta di Sherwood....


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Veramente quello che spaccia certezze senza sapere nulla delle vite degli altri sei tu. Sei tu, secondo me ovvio,  quello che si chiude dietro una concezione del mondo maniche ed autoasssolutoria.
> Poi fai te.
> Io nella mia vita ci sto benissimo, dico solo che se mia figlia mi presentasse uno che fa i discorsi che fai tu di certo le direi di cercarsi di meglio.


Il primo a fare illazioni sulla mia vita sei stato tu, uomo dalla sfera di cristallo ...
Magari diresti a tua figlia di cercarsi uno come suo padre, magari se le spieghi bene bene chi sei tu davvero lei accetterà il tuo consiglio


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento così come il furto sono azioni ovviamente condannabili in una valutazione slegata dagli eventi e dalle persone.
> Dopodiché ragionando per ogni singolo caso si colgono sfumature che rendono più o meno accettabile, più o meno comprensibile o tollerabile una determinata azione.
> Il personaggio Robin Hood per esempio è un ladro, eppure suscita le simpatie di molte persone.
> Perché?


Perché si tromba le mogli trascurate dai mariti di sani principi?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Il primo a fare illazioni sulla mia vita sei stato tu, uomo dalla sfera di cristallo ...
> Magari diresti a tua figlia di cercarsi uno come suo padre, magari se le spieghi bene bene chi sei tu davvero lei accetterà il tuo consiglio


Infatti ho usato il dubitativo. A me sembri un viscidone che si spaccia per uomo retto colpito dalla vita ingiusta, ma magari mi sbaglio. 
Nessuno ti spiega mai che tipo di persona sia davvero, anzi quasi tutti ti danno una spiegazione fuorviante rispetto alla realtà. Secondo me insegnare ai figli a saper leggere dietro le maschere in modo autonomo, senza appoggiarsi ai valori della morale comune è uno di quei tratti che identificano il bravo genitore.
Per restare sull'esempio di cui sopra, se mia figlia mi portasse a casa uno che straparla di grandi principi e di come dovrebbe funzionare il mondo senza metterlo in discussione vorrebbe dire che ha gli occhi foderati di prosciutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato alla vita come al gioco del cerino dove l'ultimo che gli tocca si scotta e paga pure pegno, chi tradisce lo fa di nascosto non per timidezza ma perchè sa che il suo agire può ferire il compagno/a e fargli perdere la famiglia in cui magari crede ancora
> Detto questo concordo sul fatto che chi viene tradito ed agisce in modo violento o eccessivo sia condannabile e non sia nemmeno lui, in quel frangente, un buon genitore, negargli una qualsiasi reazione però è un semplice giramento di frittata.


La reazione  te la puoi permettere se prima delle corna ti sei comportato bene. E Comunque senza tirare in mezzo ai figli, che era il discorso originario. Se mi dai del cattivo genitore quando non è vero solo perché tieni la capa pesante Sei un coglione, ma quello è il problema da meno. Il problema è che molto spesso, qui è pieno di storie simili, quando il traditore e il Tradito rimangono insieme, Il traditore viene massacrato anche nel suo rapporto con i figli Dal tradito che in realtà si sta solo vendicando.
Non tutti i traditori si possono permettere di lasciare, altrimenti magari non tradirebbero.


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti ho usato il dubitativo. A me sembri un viscidone che si spaccia per uomo retto colpito dalla vita ingiusta, ma magari mi sbaglio.
> Nessuno ti spiega mai che tipo di persona sia davvero, anzi quasi tutti ti danno una spiegazione fuorviante rispetto alla realtà. Secondo me insegnare ai figli a saper leggere dietro le maschere in modo autonomo, senza appoggiarsi ai valori della morale comune è uno di quei tratti che identificano il bravo genitore.
> Per restare sull'esempio di cui sopra, se mia figlia mi portasse a casa uno che straparla di grandi principi e di come dovrebbe funzionare il mondo senza metterlo in discussione vorrebbe dire che ha gli occhi foderati di prosciutto.


Immagino che la tua prima impressione su di me abbia molto di autobiografico
Parlare di morale comune per me è un non senso, ogni genitore insegnerà ai figli secondo la morale che si è fatto nella vita, la domanda è se vogliamo insegnare ai figli sulla base di ciò che siamo veramente o di ciò che vorremmo loro fossero


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il punto non è ragionare di fino. Il punto è ragionare caso per caso. Sai quanta gente c'è che le corna se le merita non perché si è fidato/a  Ma perché si è comportato da testa di cazzo prima di ricevere la capa pesante?
> Su un altro forum c'è un cornuto siculo che mi odia.  Uno tutti principi, parrocchia e grandi discorsi per non dire un cazzo. Ogni volta che lo sento parlare mi manca l'aria. E sicuramente pure alla moglie. Ogni volta che glielo dico schiatta. :rotfl:
> Per come ragiono io se hai _quel tipo_ di insensibilità le corna sono un atto dovuto.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il punto non è ragionare di fino. Il punto è ragionare caso per caso. Sai quanta gente c'è che le corna se le merita non perché si è fidato/a  Ma perché si è comportato da testa di cazzo prima di ricevere la capa pesante?
> Su un altro forum c'è un cornuto siculo che mi odia.  Uno tutti principi, parrocchia e grandi discorsi per non dire un cazzo. Ogni volta che lo sento parlare mi manca l'aria. E sicuramente pure alla moglie. Ogni volta che glielo dico schiatta. :rotfl:
> Per come ragiono io se hai _quel tipo_ di insensibilità le corna sono un atto dovuto.



Ammiro la tua dedizione a distribuire il tuo verbo sulla tua visione della vita.
Non fare prendere un coccolone al siculo .[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..
Quando uno è convinto che ha ragione c'è più gusto...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Immagino che la tua prima impressione su di me abbia molto di autobiografico


Ma che è? Specchio riflesso? :rotfl:
Essù. No non è autobiografico, Ma mica penserai di essere il primo cornuto che entra qua dentro a cianciare di coerenza, vero? :rotfl:


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La reazione  te la puoi permettere se prima delle corna ti sei comportato bene. E Comunque senza tirare in mezzo ai figli, che era il discorso originario. Se mi dai del cattivo genitore quando non è vero solo perché tieni la capa pesante Sei un coglione, ma quello è il problema da meno. Il problema è che molto spesso, qui è pieno di storie simili, quando il traditore e il Tradito rimangono insieme, Il traditore viene massacrato anche nel suo rapporto con i figli Dal tradito che in realtà si sta solo vendicando.
> Non tutti i traditori si possono permettere di lasciare, altrimenti magari non tradirebbero.


La reazione me la posso permettere comunque, anzi, proprio chi prima delle corna si è comportato "male" di solito ha le reazioni più violente (e sbagliate).
Se non si vogliono tirare in mezzo i figli in un tradimento non si tradisce, i figli saranno sempre tirati in mezzo quando una coppia va in crisi, per un tradimento o per qualsiasi altra causa, si cerca di minimizzare ovviamente ma pensare che chi viene tradito si metta a bere una tazza di the con il ditino alzato mentre parla pacatamente al compagno/a è roba da film di quart'ordine
Io distinguo chi usa usa i figli per vendicarsi e concordo che sia un coglione, ma è coglione anche chi tradendo sa di mettere ulteriormente in crisi la famiglia ma pensa che i figli non ne siano toccati 
In merito alle possibilità dei traditi di andarsene o meno credo siano davvero pochissimi quelli che non possono, molti di più quelli che non vogliono, per comodità, per egoismo o perchè magari ancora provano dei sentimenti per il compagno/a


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che è? Specchio riflesso? :rotfl:
> Essù. No non è autobiografico, Ma mica penserai di essere il primo cornuto che entra qua dentro a cianciare di coerenza, vero? :rotfl:


Mica penserai di essere il primo uomo falso che si lancia in illazioni verso gli altri per giustificarsi vero?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ammiro la tua dedizione a distribuire il tuo verbo sulla tua visione della vita.
> Non fare prendere un coccolone al siculo .[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..
> Quando uno è convinto che ha ragione c'è più gusto...


Tutti sono convinti di aver ragione, ma non è verbo sulla vita, Piuttosto è una sottile forma di sadismo. Quando trovo quello che ormai si è messo le pantofole e vede la moglie come una sorella mi ci diverto proprio anche perché non devo assolutamente fare niente in quei casi. Fanno tutto loro...


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> È giusto violare una legge ingiusta?
> 
> È questo il punto nella foresta di Sherwood....


In quel caso, sì.
Ma chi giudica alla fine che quella legge è ingiusta? 
Credo che per Robin Hood noi tutti si provi empatia. Lo si riconosce vicino e simile a noi e si comprende più facilmente la sua battaglia.
Lo stesso principio si applica al tradimento.
Io posso comprendere e trovare più accettabili determinate situazioni perché in qualche maniera non le trovo distanti dal mio sentire.
Posso trovare accettabile per esempio chi tradisce essendogli negato il sesso in una relazione perché comprendo l'importanza che può avere nella vita di ogni individuo e la sofferenza che consegue a vedere il desiderio mortificato. O chi tradisce una persona mortalmente noiosa e oppressiva, o semplicemente distante e anaffettiva. 
Sulla base di questa comprensione, il mio giudizio, che va inteso sempre soggettivo, pur basandosi sulla stessa valutazione negativa del tradimento, può variare caso per caso.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Mica penserai di essere il primo uomo falso che si lancia in illazioni verso gli altri per giustificarsi vero?


Specchio riflesso parte seconda. Guarda che per farmi incazzare dovrai essere molto più cattivo di così. :rotfl:
A me di giustificarmi non me ne frega un cazzo. Mi sono sempre vissuto la vita che volevo come volevo e questo Per me conta di più della coerenza di tutti i frustrati di questo mondo. Io sto benissimo, e soprattutto sono riuscito a far star benissimo le persone a cui tengo e anche quelle a cui ho tenuto nel passato. Perché le persone vengono prima dei principi, cosa che i moralisti, soprattutto quelli di comodo, non capiranno mai.
Qua sul forum le voci sono tutte uguali. Se pensi che la tua conti un po' di più perché hai i sani principi Vatti a leggere l'insegna. C'è scritto tradimento.net, non traditi.net

Regà, mi sa che abbiamo il nuovo trilobita :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> La reazione me la posso permettere comunque, anzi, proprio chi prima delle corna si è comportato "male" di solito ha le reazioni più violente (e sbagliate).
> Se non si vogliono tirare in mezzo i figli in un tradimento non si tradisce, i figli saranno sempre tirati in mezzo quando una coppia va in crisi, per un tradimento o per qualsiasi altra causa, si cerca di minimizzare ovviamente ma pensare che chi viene tradito si metta a bere una tazza di the con il ditino alzato mentre parla pacatamente al compagno/a è roba da film di quart'ordine
> Io distinguo chi usa usa i figli per vendicarsi e concordo che sia un coglione, ma è coglione anche chi tradendo sa di mettere ulteriormente in crisi la famiglia ma pensa che i figli non ne siano toccati
> In merito alle possibilità dei traditi di andarsene o meno credo siano davvero pochissimi quelli che non possono, molti di più quelli che non vogliono, per comodità, per egoismo o perchè magari ancora provano dei sentimenti per il compagno/a


Ok. Scopri che tua moglie ha tradito, le metti le mani addosso. Hai ragione o hai torto?


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Concordo su quasi tutto ma penso che chi tradisce sia quello che in qualche modo rompe un filo che già era logorato, quasi sempre per colpa di entrambi certo, impedendo spesso di poterlo riaggiustare o tagliare in modo netto.
> Se i problemi sono di coppia chi tradisce va fuori dalla coppia e di questa azione in qualche modo deve essere responsabile.
> Che questo renda il traditore un pessimo genitore forse no, ma dire che sia ininfluente nemmeno


Sicuramente.
Nel mio caso, ad esempio, i tradimenti del mio ex marito hanno distrutto il castello di carte del nostro matrimonio che invece, per me, era una solida fortezza.

Se il mio ex marito, anziché tradirmi, mi avesse parlato in modo sincero, peró, forse ci saremmo separati lo stesso. Oppure saremmo sprofondati in una crisi insanabile data dalla consapevolezza che ció che ci univa non era sicuramente più amore. 
Questa consapevolezza di non amarsi più, peró, per i figli, non è che sia una situazione migliore.

Inoltre, se i genitori fingono di amarsi, anche senza tradirsi, alla fine non sono comunque incoerenti con ciò che insegnano ai figli, parlando di onestà?

Insomma, come vedi, comunque la si metta, alla fine non è quasi mai il tradimento la causa della crisi.
La fine dell'amore e l'ipocrisia che spesso la accompagna, indipendentemente dagli esiti finali, è il vero male.
Ed è triste rendersi conto che si tratta di un male spesso inevitabile, dal momento che sono piú numerosi gli amori che finiscono rispetto a quelli che sopravvivono.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Nel mio caso, ad esempio, i tradimenti del mio ex marito hanno distrutto il castello di carte del nostro matrimonio che invece, per me, era una solida fortezza.
> 
> Se il mio ex marito, anziché tradirmi, mi avesse parlato in modo sincero, peró, forse ci saremmo separati lo stesso. Oppure saremmo sprofondati in una crisi insanabile data dalla consapevolezza che ció che ci univa non era sicuramente più amore.
> ...


Ma tu riesci a provare sentimenti soltanto quando dall'altra parte si innesca un gioco di specchi? Domanda seria.


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Specchio riflesso parte seconda. Guarda che per farmi incazzare dovrai essere molto più cattivo di così. :rotfl:
> A me di giustificarmi non me ne frega un cazzo. Mi sono sempre vissuto la vita che volevo come volevo e questo Per me conta di più della coerenza di tutti i frustrati di questo mondo. Io sto benissimo, e soprattutto sono riuscito a far star benissimo le persone a cui tengo e anche quelle a cui ho tenuto nel passato. Perché le persone vengono prima dei principi, cosa che i moralisti, soprattutto quelli di comodo, non capiranno mai.
> Qua sul forum le voci sono tutte uguali. Se pensi che la tua conti un po' di più perché hai i sani principi Vatti a leggere l'insegna. C'è scritto tradimento.net, non traditi.net
> 
> Regà, mi sa che abbiamo il nuovo trilobita :rotfl:


Non sei così importante da meritare i miei sforzi per farti incazzare
In merito alla tua vita l'hai vissuta come hai voluto facendone un teatrino da presentare alla tua famigliola, ogni cosa ha il suo prezzo


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Scopri che tua moglie ha tradito, le metti le mani addosso. Hai ragione o hai torto?


Bastava leggere, avevo già scritto che le reazioni violente per me sono sbagliate, e per violento non intendo nemmeno arrivare alle mani addosso.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non sei così importante da meritare i miei sforzi per farti incazzare In merito alla tua vita l'hai vissuta come hai voluto facendone un teatrino da presentare alla tua famigliola, ogni cosa ha il suo prezzo


 nessuno qui è più di una voce, siamo sul virtuale, sei tu che a quanto pare sei puntigliosamente interessato a dimostrare chissà cosa


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Bastava leggere, avevo già scritto che le reazioni violente per me sono sbagliate, e per violento non intendo nemmeno arrivare alle mani addosso.


ok, scopri che tua moglie ti ha tradito, i figli non lo sanno. Glielo dici?


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La reazione  te la puoi permettere se prima delle corna ti sei comportato bene. E Comunque senza tirare in mezzo ai figli, che era il discorso originario. Se mi dai del cattivo genitore quando non è vero solo perché tieni la capa pesante Sei un coglione, ma quello è il problema da meno. Il problema è che molto spesso, qui è pieno di storie simili, quando il traditore e il Tradito rimangono insieme, Il traditore viene massacrato anche nel suo rapporto con i figli Dal tradito che in realtà si sta solo vendicando.
> *Non tutti i traditori si possono permettere di lasciare, altrimenti magari non tradirebbero*.


Considerati i casi in cui si tradisce anche nel caso in cui il tradito si sia comportato bene (nei limiti del possibile), allora in che senso "non si possono permettere"? Economicamente? 
Beh, in tal caso, almeno che non si tratti di situazioni veramente limite (cioè da buttare in mezzo alla strada una persona), io il traditore lo rispedirei tranquillamente a casa di mamma e papà, anche se a una certa età può essere scomodo o imbarazzante, oppure ad affittarsi una stanza in quartiere di merda se non si può permettere di meglio.
In mezzo alla strada no, ma non è che se uno tradisce poi non si deve aspettare conseguenze, anche spiacevoli dal punto di vista dei comfort della vita moderna.


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Nel mio caso, ad esempio, i tradimenti del mio ex marito hanno distrutto il castello di carte del nostro matrimonio che invece, per me, era una solida fortezza.
> 
> Se il mio ex marito, anziché tradirmi, mi avesse parlato in modo sincero, peró, forse ci saremmo separati lo stesso. Oppure saremmo sprofondati in una crisi insanabile data dalla consapevolezza che ció che ci univa non era sicuramente più amore.
> ...


Concordo che il tradimento non sia in se la causa della crisi di una e che spesso il tradimento sia causato da una crisi esistente, tuttavia, anche nel caso in cui il destino finale della coppia sia la separazione, un tradimento allarga le fratture che già ci sono e che già fanno male
Se io e mia moglie decidessimo di separarci senza terzi incomodi in mezzo sarebbe comunque un trauma ma conserverei nei suoi confronti come persona un rispetto ed una fiducia inalterata che aiuterebbe entrambi a chiudere al meglio possibile (anche per i figli) una relazione
La "presenza" di un terzo incomodo invece mina i rapporti a livello personale nella coppia e anche l'eventuale separazione (di solito) ne risente negativamente
Insomma se dobbiamo separarci già è un dolore per entrambi, se in più mi manchi di rispetto ...


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ok, scopri che tua moglie ti ha tradito, i figli non lo sanno. Glielo dici?


Assolutamente no
Forse quando diventeranno adulti e avranno famiglia loro, ma forse, e solo se "costretto"


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Considerati i casi in cui si tradisce anche nel caso in cui il tradito si sia comportato bene (nei limiti del possibile), allora in che senso "non si possono permettere"? Economicamente?
> Beh, in tal caso, almeno che non si tratti di situazioni veramente limite (cioè da buttare in mezzo alla strada una persona), io il traditore lo rispedirei tranquillamente a casa di mamma e papà, anche se a una certa età può essere scomodo o imbarazzante, oppure ad affittarsi una stanza in quartiere di merda se non si può permettere di meglio.
> In mezzo alla strada no, ma non è che se uno tradisce poi non si deve aspettare conseguenze, anche spiacevoli dal punto di vista dei comfort della vita moderna.


scenari che mi capitano spesso per motivi professionali: 

Casa familiare intestata a uno solo (traditore) con l'altro che ha messo una barca di soldi "a fidasse" non dmostrabili. Senza figli. 
Figli che per motivi x non vogliono seguire il tradito nella sua crociata per la dignità 
patrimoni importanti che è meglio non dividere per i figli 
uno lavora per l'altro 
tradito/a mantuenuto/a dal traditore. Non sposati, no figli. 
tradito (di solito lui) che ha intestato aziende, quote, case (al traditore). Se lascia perde la roba sua. E _soprattutto_ la fa perdere ai figli in favore di quello che si scopa la signora. 
la più comune di tutti: _ma se adesso me ne vado mi mette i figli contro_ 

Tutti belli i discorsi astratti. Poi però i sani principi non ti parano il culo e soprattutto fanno più danni che altro. Se hai fatto scelte col cuore in passato e adesso quelle scelte scelgono per te, scopri il tradimento? Ingoia il rospo che è meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no
> Forse quando diventeranno adulti e avranno famiglia loro, ma forse, e solo se "costretto"


e se ti lasci che scusa adduci?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Considerati i casi in cui si tradisce anche nel caso in cui il tradito si sia comportato bene (nei limiti del possibile), allora in che senso "non si possono permettere"? Economicamente?
> Beh, in tal caso, almeno che non si tratti di situazioni veramente limite (cioè da buttare in mezzo alla strada una persona),io il traditore lo rispedirei tranquillamente a casa di mamma e papà, anche se a una certa età può essere scomodo o imbarazzante, oppure ad affittarsi una stanza in quartiere di merda se non si può permettere di meglio.*
> In mezzo alla strada no, ma non è che se uno tradisce poi non si deve aspettare conseguenze, anche spiacevoli dal punto di vista dei comfort della vita moderna*.


Non credo proprio la legge lo permetta così facilmente, soprattutto in presenza di figli.
Nel mio caso, io, da tradito, se me ne fossi andato - unica soluzione possibile, altro che spedire qualcuno da qualche parte - , avrei dovuto chiedere una separazione, cosa questa abbastanza semplice, per poi portare avanti una lunga e costosa causa giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (per evitare di pagare assegno di mantenimento per coniuge più debole economicamente) sulla cui conclusione a mio favore non avrei avuto la certezza fino alla fine (in assenza di prove presentabili... ricordatevi la legge sulla privacy), cercare nel frattempo una casa dove alloggiare, pagando un mutuo o un affitto, contribuire al mantenimento della figlia e al pagamento delle spese condominiali straordinarie della casa dove lei alloggiava etc.
Chi ci perdeva in tutta questa storia?
Ah, non avrei potuto sbattere fuori mia moglie, ovviamente.
Solo lei avrebbe potuto, volontariamente, allontanarsi da quella che è e rimane anche casa sua.
Ovviamente questo discorso non contempla il trauma che vivrebbero i figli.
Credete possano accettare nell'ipotesi per assurdo si potesse farlo che un genitore sbatta fuori di casa l'altro improvvisamente?
Neppure i Carabinieri comunque lo sarebbero.
Torniamo con i piedi per terra...


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> scenari che mi capitano spesso per motivi professionali:
> 
> Casa familiare intestata a uno solo (traditore) con l'altro che ha messo una barca di soldi "a fidasse" non dmostrabili. Senza figli.
> Figli che per motivi x non vogliono seguire il tradito nella sua crociata per la dignità
> ...


Io intendevo la situazione in cui *il traditore è in una posizione di svantaggio, dal punto di vista economico e materiale*, e non il contrario.
Ecco, secondo me in quel caso o cerca di riparare per bene o so' cazzi sua...Non lo lascio in mezzo di strada ma nemmeno mi preoccupo che abbia lo stesso tenore di vita che aveva in coppia. Se non ha casa, andrà da mamma e papà.. se i genitori non ci sono, si prenderà un monolocale in periferia...se non riesce nemmeno a pagarsi quello, una bella stanzetta in un appartamento condiviso, così si sente di nuovo come all'università.

Parlavo solo di vantaggi/svantaggi materiali. Il punto 7 non lo considero. Anche se scoprissi il tradimento della mia compagna, mai le metterei i figli contro, questo soprattutto per i figli. Ma un bel calcio in culo e a sgobbare per farti le vacanze, le cenette fuori e tutto il resto si!


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Io intendevo la situazione in cui *il traditore è in una posizione di svantaggio, dal punto di vista economico e materiale*, e non il contrario.
> Ecco, secondo me in quel caso o cerca di riparare per bene o so' cazzi sua...Non lo lascio in mezzo di strada ma nemmeno mi preoccupo che abbia lo stesso tenore di vita che aveva in coppia. Se non ha casa, andrà da mamma e papà.. se i genitori non ci sono, si prenderà un monolocale in periferia...se non riesce nemmeno a pagarsi quello, una bella stanzetta in un appartamento condiviso, così si sente di nuovo come all'università.
> 
> Parlavo solo di vantaggi/svantaggi materiali. Il punto 7 non lo considero. Anche se scoprissi il tradimento della mia compagna, mai le metterei i figli contro, questo soprattutto per i figli. Ma un bel calcio in culo e a sgobbare per farti le vacanze, le cenette fuori e tutto il resto si!


Infatti mi capita che, per esempio, una che in altra situazione mi si farebbe al salto, abbia paura di perdere e si tiene il supplì che ha a fianco. Mica le giudico. Come dire che lui può dormire tranquillo perchè la moglie se la è comprata...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> farti le vacanze, le cenette fuori e tutto il resto si!


vacanze e cenette sono spicci. Cominciamo a parlare delle quote della casa e vedi come si fa serio il discorso...


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo proprio *la legge* lo permetta così facilmente, soprattutto in presenza di figli.
> Nel mio caso, io, da tradito, se me ne fossi andato - unica soluzione possibile, altro che spedire qualcuno da qualche parte - , avrei dovuto chiedere una separazione, cosa questa abbastanza semplice, per poi portare avanti una lunga e costosa causa giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (per evitare di pagare assegno di mantenimento per coniuge più debole economicamente) sulla cui conclusione a mio favore non avrei avuto la certezza fino alla fine (in assenza di prove presentabili... ricordatevi la legge sulla privacy), cercare nel frattempo una casa dove alloggiare, pagando un mutuo o un affitto, contribuire al mantenimento della figlia e al pagamento delle spese condominiali straordinarie della casa dove lei alloggiava etc.
> Ah, non avrei potuto sbattere fuori mia moglie, ovviamente.
> Solo lei avrebbe potuto, volontariamente, allontanarsi da quella che è e rimane anche casa sua.
> ...


Matrimonio rovina del genere umano...
Io non facevo un discorso di legge, ma di etica, che ognuno applica secondo le proprie convinzioni alla propria vita.
Io non sono sposato e la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie che conosco (con figli e senza) non lo sono.
Quindi non parlo di ciò che la legge mi consente di fare, ma di quello che voglio e che ritengo giusto (in base alla mia - personalissima - etica).
ES: se la mia compagna mi tradisce, e non fa niente per farsi perdonare, io non è che la sera stessa la caccio di casa. Le lascio ovviamente il tempo di organizzarsi e di spiegare insieme ai figli che mamma e papà vivranno in case separate, ma non mi preoccupo più che abbia lo stesso tenore di vita che aveva prima. Certo mi assicuro che non faccia la fame e abbia un luogo dignitoso dove stare (dignitoso, non comodo o dello stesso livello dell casa che abitiamo insieme), ma non mi sto a preoccupare se poi non sarà nella condizione ideale (materialmente).


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vacanze e cenette sono spicci. Cominciamo a parlare delle quote della casa e vedi come si fa serio il discorso...



Ma infatti il matrimonio e la condivisione dei beni sono 2 grandi sciagure, eccetto per gli avvocati come te che ci guadagnano... Ma fai bene a procurarti la pagnotta così, sono sicuro che i clienti non mancano. "Mal voluto non è mai troppo".

Io non mi sono sposato e ho sempre cercato di mantenere una situazione di coppia in cui i 2 componenti fossero - materialmente - due individui indipendenti. Poi ci sono i figli, quello è tutto un altro discorso...


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e se ti lasci che scusa adduci?


Se mi lascio la motivazione è che il sentimento che mi legava a mia moglie non c'è più, ad un bambino non servono spiegazioni minuziose ne penso che lui si metta ad indagare sulle motivazioni profonde
Ne avrà già assai a metabolizzare la nuova situazione
Questo lo farei non per salvaguardare me, ma loro e la figura della madre


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti mi capita che, per esempio, una che in altra situazione mi si farebbe al salto, abbia paura di perdere e si tiene il supplì che ha a fianco. Mica le giudico. Come dire che lui può dormire tranquillo perchè *la moglie se la è comprata...*


o faresti meglio a dire che la moglie si è fatta comprare... mica siamo nel Medioevo! Non è così difficile raggiungere un'indipendenza al giorno d'oggi, almeno se ci si sa accontentare e non si hanno aspettative eccessive (come è spesso il caso purtroppo). 
Quindi se ti sei "venduta" al supplì di turno per avere la vita facile, vuol dire che te lo sei voluto. Se poi ti butti nelle braccia del primo avvocatello rampante e arrapato, io se ti scopro ti riporto da dove sei venuta, non me ne frega niente se a 45 anni devi tornare nella cameretta a casa di mamma o devi accontetarti di 39 mq in periferia. No?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> o faresti meglio a dire che la moglie si è fatta comprare... mica siamo nel Medioevo! Non è così difficile raggiungere un'indipendenza al giorno d'oggi, almeno se ci si sa accontentare e non si hanno aspettative eccessive (come è spesso il caso purtroppo).
> Quindi se ti sei "venduta" al supplì di turno per avere la vita facile, vuol dire che te lo sei voluto. Se poi ti butti nelle braccia del primo avvocatello rampante e arrapato, io se ti scopro ti riporto da dove sei venuta, non me ne frega niente se a 45 anni devi tornare nella cameretta a casa di mamma o devi accontetarti di 39 mq in periferia. No?


No. Intanto perché certe forme di dipendenza si strutturano col tempo. Quindi magari nei confronti del padre dei tuoi figli magari un certo tipo di divisione operativa delle competenze e dei ruoli la sviluppi. Nel caso di specie, così parliamo di un caso concreto, la signora aveva Comunque il 30% dell'azienda per cui Col culo per terra non ci sarebbe finita comunque. Resta il fatto che se tua moglie ti concedere esclusiva in virtù dei rapporti di forza e non del fatto che sei il miglior maschio sulla piazza, per come la vedo io è riduttivo. Poi per carità, la gente si accontenta tutti i giorni.


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> scenari che mi capitano spesso per motivi professionali:
> 
> Casa familiare intestata a uno solo (traditore) con l'altro che ha messo una barca di soldi "a fidasse" non dmostrabili. Senza figli.
> Figli che per motivi x non vogliono seguire il tradito nella sua crociata per la dignità
> ...


Scusa ma a parte i casi 3,4 e 5 non vedo questa impossibilità  di andarsene...

Nel primo caso persi per persi i soldi almeno mi faccio la mia vita senza la traditrice al fianco, se il tradito rimanesse i soldi della casa non li prenderebbe lo stesso
Nel secondo caso è un problema di volontà di andarsene, se i figli non seguono il tradito non lo obbligano mica a restare ...
Nel sesto caso, il tradito gestisce le aziende? Se chi tradisce non vuole perdere gli agi derivanti dalle aziende gestite dal marito le conviene non piantar grane, ognuno vive per i cavoli suoi e basta (caso concreto di vicini di casa)
Il settimo, non è una impossibilità ma mancanza di volontà


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Intanto perché certe forme di dipendenza si strutturano col tempo. Quindi magari nei confronti del padre dei tuoi figli magari un certo tipo di divisione operativa delle competenze e dei ruoli la sviluppi. Nel caso di specie, così parliamo di un caso concreto, la signora aveva Comunque il 30% dell'azienda per cui Col culo per terra non ci sarebbe finita comunque. Resta il fatto che se tua moglie ti concedere esclusiva in virtù dei rapporti di forza e non del fatto che sei il miglior maschio sulla piazza, per come la vedo io è riduttivo. Poi per carità, la gente si accontenta tutti i giorni.


Quindi se la tua compagna si scopa il suo collega perché te non sei - per lei - il miglior maschio sulla piazza (cosa probabilissima dopo anni e soprattutto quando si ha un ego smisurato), te che fai? La giustifichi perché non si è accontentata? 
O forse pensi di essere sempre il miglio maschio sulla piazza?!?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Matrimonio rovina del genere umano...
> Io non facevo un discorso di legge, ma di etica, che ognuno applica secondo le proprie convinzioni alla propria vita.
> Io non sono sposato e la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie che conosco (con figli e senza) non lo sono.
> Quindi non parlo di ciò che la legge mi consente di fare, ma di quello che voglio e che ritengo giusto (in base alla mia - personalissima - etica).
> ES: se la mia compagna mi tradisce, e non fa niente per farsi perdonare, io *non è che la sera stessa la caccio di casa*. Le lascio ovviamente il tempo di organizzarsi e di spiegare insieme ai figli che mamma e papà vivranno in case separate, ma non mi preoccupo più che abbia lo stesso tenore di vita che aveva prima. Certo mi assicuro che non faccia la fame e abbia un luogo dignitoso dove stare (dignitoso, non comodo o dello stesso livello dell casa che abitiamo insieme), ma non mi sto a preoccupare se poi non sarà nella condizione ideale (materialmente).


Sì, comprensibile e ovvio.
Se attuabile.
La casa è intestata a tutti e due?
Mutuo?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> ci sono molti motivi. Ma il tradimento non è uno di questi.
> Non in senso assoluto.
> Non è il tradimento in se...sono le persone che ci sono dietro il tradimento.
> ...




Però te lo sei sposato tu.
Non dubito che una persona possa cambiare. Anch’io ho sposato una persona timida e mi sono ritrovata un seriale.
Ma le mancanze del partner non cambiano le proprie.
Tutte le giustificazioni non fanno che confermare che si sa di aver sbagliato.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però te lo sei sposato tu.
> Non dubito che una persona possa cambiare. *Anch’io ho sposato una persona timida e mi sono ritrovata un seriale*.
> Ma le mancanze del partner non cambiano le proprie.
> Tutte le giustificazioni non fanno che confermare che si sa di aver sbagliato.


Tutti timidi questi traditori...
Anch'io pensavo mia moglie fosse timida.
Poi mi sono accorto che era solo una mia - errata - valutazione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Scusa la semplificazione estrema, se io guido in modo distratto un'auto in cui trasporto tutta la mia famiglia e poi faccio un incidente, posso dire solo che non sono un bravo guidatore o posso anche aggiungere che non sono stato, *in quel frangente,* un bravo genitore dato che ho messo a rischio la vita dei miei figli?
> Certo non avevo intenzione di far loro del male ma se prima di salire in auto avessi speso cinque secondi a riflettere sulla responsabilità che avevo, forse mi sarei concentrato di più.
> Lo so, l'esempio è banale, mi scuso della semplificazione ...


Io credo che (premesso che NESSUNO ce la fa a riconoscere neanche di poter avere carenze come genitore) ognuno abbia una idea diversa di genitorialità, di educazione, valori diversi da trasmettere e modi in cui trasmetterli e limiti propri alla responsabilità.
Ho già detto che per me è importante la autenticità dei valori trasmessi con la vita, non con le parole.
Ma mica tutti credono che sia un valore l’autenticità e figuriamoci la sincerità nelle relazioni.
Voglio dire che, ad esempio, per me il benessere economico è proprio l’ultimo dei miei pensieri, benché non auspichi ovviamente la miseria. So che dei genitori si sentono in colpa a non far fare belle vacanze ai figli o corsi di vario tipo. Per me sono cose senza importanza, meglio se ci sono, ma non rilevanti.
Quando mi sono separata sono saltate le vacanze. I miei figli non hanno fatto una piega.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....allora potrei dire che TU sei un pessimo genitore perchè non sai portare le corna con filosofia e magari hai fatto scoppiare un casino che ha rovinato il clima famigliare...... è una cazzata da dire però tutto questo discorso alla fine mi sembra un po' surreale


Hai ragione.
Ma è sempre rispetto alle proprie priorità.
C’è un mio vecchio thread “Separarsi per i figli” in cui non avere quella filosofia è considerato un valore.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Te, Hp e mat ragionate sempre con l'accetta ( chi più e chi meno)...... non so cosa dire, spero sempre che un forum dia spunti di riflessione, a volte necessariamente provocatori, ma con voi non attacca nulla...
> 
> 
> pure @_Brunetta_ è più elastica di voi ......



:bleble:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e poi...
> perché i ricchi e i potenti nella storia di Robin Hood sono anche un po' antipatici e arroganti.
> E qui arriva in soccorso la "giustizia", che ci fa giudicare  positivamente Robin Hood malgrado il suo comportamento sia oggettivamente fuori legge.
> Ovviamente non tutti i ladri sono come Robin Hood. Per precisare.


Non sono antipatici e arroganti, sono sfruttatori.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono antipatici e arroganti, sono sfruttatori.


Sono anche sfruttatori.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Scusa ma a parte i casi 3,4 e 5 non vedo questa impossibilità  di andarsene...
> 
> Nel primo caso persi per persi i soldi almeno mi faccio la mia vita senza la traditrice al fianco, se il tradito rimanesse i soldi della casa non li prenderebbe lo stesso
> Nel secondo caso è un problema di volontà di andarsene, se i figli non seguono il tradito non lo obbligano mica a restare ...
> ...


 a me l'esperienza dice diversamente. Gli unici che lasciano scompaiono e danno calci nei culi a giro sono quelli che stanno in posizione di forza. Ma forza schiacciante. E con i figli non stai mai in posizione di forza. Perché prima vengono loro. Tutti gli altri di solito cercano una soluzione di compromesso per cercare di recuperare o quantomeno di Non disperdere quello che hanno investito sul progetto


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Quindi se la tua compagna si scopa il suo collega perché te non sei - per lei - il miglior maschio sulla piazza (cosa probabilissima dopo anni e soprattutto quando si ha un ego smisurato), te che fai? La giustifichi perché non si è accontentata?
> O forse pensi di essere sempre il miglio maschio sulla piazza?!?


Diciamo che il miglior modo per non sbracarsi sta proprio nel ragionare, Almeno secondo me, sul fatto di sentirsi concorrenza oppure sul mercato, se preferisci. Dove invece vedo la matematica certezza della testa pesante, sta in quelli che, dopo aver detto un sì davanti a un prete, si trasformano in delle amebe perché _tanto una promessa è una promessa, e a me il culo me lo parano i valori morali, gli assoluti e i non detti_ :rotfl:


----------



## HP72 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> a me l'esperienza dice diversamente. Gli unici che lasciano scompaiono e danno calci nei culi a giro sono quelli che stanno in posizione di forza. Ma forza schiacciante. E con i figli non stai mai in posizione di forza. Perché prima vengono loro. Tutti gli altri di solito cercano una soluzione di compromesso per cercare di recuperare o quantomeno di Non disperdere quello che hanno investito sul progetto


Secondo la tua esperienza questo compromesso ha una fine, ad esempio dopo l'indipendenza dei figli, o permane a "vita"?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> *Ma infatti il matrimonio e la condivisione dei beni sono 2 grandi sciagure*, eccetto per gli avvocati come te che ci guadagnano... Ma fai bene a procurarti la pagnotta così, sono sicuro che i clienti non mancano. "Mal voluto non è mai troppo".
> 
> Io non mi sono sposato e ho sempre cercato di mantenere una situazione di coppia in cui i 2 componenti fossero - materialmente - due individui indipendenti. Poi ci sono i figli, quello è tutto un altro discorso...


Dipende.
Se rimani vedovo, il matrimonio è la tua salvezza dagli appetiti degli altri eredi esterni alla famiglia.
E anche in altri accadimenti, è la miglior  forma di tutela possibile.
Certo, resta il fatto che è un vincolo e conseguentemente richiede anche impegno per aderirvi.
Se proprio uno vuole tutelarsi economicamente può provare a trovare col partner un accordo per l'acquisto di beni immobili spartiti equamente  ma non adibiti a residenza, scegliendo contemporaneamente di vivere in una casa presa in affitto.
Per chi ha limitate risorse finanziarie sposarsi e acquistare congiuntamente una casa con un mutuo, avendo anche dei figli, crea una gabbia dalla quale uscire senza pesanti conseguenze è impossibile. Io ho dei vicini che convivono da anni pur essendo nella pratica separati perché non hanno possibilità di risolvere economicamente la questione. Banche e Equitalia se ne fregano delle corna.
Non fanno una bella vita.
L'acquisto della prima casa dovrebbe essere limitato solo a coppie assolutamente rodate o comunque economicamente abbastanza forti da poter uscire di casa nell'eventualità.
E' forse l'impedimento economico più importante, eccettuati quei casi in cui uno dei due coniugi è privo di reddito e se vuoi uscire ti tocca pure aiutarlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Secondo la tua esperienza questo compromesso ha una fine, ad esempio dopo l'indipendenza dei figli, o permane a "vita"?


Succedono tante cose nel frattempo. Passata la fiammata spesso e volentieri un equilibrio si trova. Invece quello che ho sempre registrato è che le spese delle intemperanze dei traditi le fanno molto più i figli che i traditori. Ecco perché ci vado sempre con i piedi di piombo


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se rimani vedovo, il matrimonio è la tua salvezza dagli appetiti degli altri eredi esterni alla famiglia.


Finalmente ho capito. Stai semplicemente aspettando che il cadavere del tuo nemico passi sul fiume :rotfl:


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito. Stai semplicemente aspettando che il cadavere del tuo nemico passi sul fiume :rotfl:


Non ho nemici...:carneval:
Sono abbastanza concreto.
13 scopate non possono costare 200.000 euro, annessi e connessi, la presenza e il futuro di mia figlia, una vita di merda per anni con zero soldi in tasca.
13 scopate possono valere al limite altrettante 13 scopate mie con un'altra, o qualche altra cosa che sia paragonabile.
Si ridimensiona, pian piano. 
Le corna devono pesare il giusto, non troppo.
Non ho più 30 anni per disporre totalmente della mia vita e fare tante scelte vantaggiose.
Poi, sinceramente: lei mi ha tradito. Ma io al posto suo, mi sarei comportato diversamente?
Uhm, non lo so. Non credo.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito. Stai semplicemente aspettando che il cadavere del tuo nemico passi sul fiume :rotfl:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 13 scopate possono valere al limite altrettante 13 scopate mie con un'altra, o qualche altra cosa che sia paragonabile.


  ma pure una sola, se di livello, perbacco


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Diciamo che il miglior modo per non sbracarsi sta proprio nel ragionare, Almeno secondo me, sul fatto di sentirsi concorrenza oppure sul mercato, se preferisci. Dove invece vedo la matematica certezza della testa pesante, sta in quelli che, dopo aver detto un sì davanti a un prete, si trasformano in delle amebe perché _tanto una promessa è una promessa, e a me il culo me lo parano i valori morali, gli assoluti e i non detti_ :rotfl:


D'accordissimo su questo. Ma anche ragionando sul continuare a sentirsi sul mercato anche durante una relazione, questo non ti mette al riparo dalla testa pesante. E anche se non sei diventato un'ameba, o un supllì se preferisci, anche se hai continuato a essere uomo e appetibile (anche agli occhi di altre), questo non vuol dire che un bel giorno non ti accorgi di non passare tanto più bene dalle porte...
E allora che fai? Giustifichi la tua lei perché "così è la vita"? Complimenti se ci riesci! Ma la mia domanda allora é: perché vorresti rimanere con la tua lei che ti ha cornificato? Oltre alle ragioni materiali ci deve essere altro, altrimenti rischia di diventare una relazione morta, dove i figli soffrirebbero più che nella separazione.

E allora per me, se non c'è volontà da parte del traditore di riconoscere le proprie colpe e mostrare un intento a migliorare la situazione, non c'è altra via di scampo che la porta. Se questo dovesse comportare delle fatiche "materiali" in più per il traditore (es: più lavoro, alloggio non ideale, magari piccolo e fuori città, o a casa dei genitori), a un certo punto a me non me ne può fregare di meno...


----------



## ologramma (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti timidi questi traditori...
> Anch'io pensavo mia moglie fosse timida.
> Poi mi sono accorto che era solo una mia - errata - valutazione.


vedi che che hai ragione anche io sono timido, na vorta però:sonar:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Ma la mia domanda allora é: perché vorresti rimanere con la tua lei che ti ha cornificato? Oltre alle ragioni materiali ci deve essere altro, altrimenti rischia di diventare una relazione morta, dove i figli soffrirebbero più che nella separazione


 magari la amo ancora, tanto per dirne una? Se non la amo, si aprono altre scelte.


----------



## Loser (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> magari la amo ancora, tanto per dirne una? Se non la amo, si aprono altre scelte.


Senza dubbio una delle tue risposte più emozionali e meno ciniche che ho letto finora. Anche tu hai un cuore allora

Attenzione però, se la ami ancora e lei non ti ha dimostrato volontà di cambiamento o di "riparazione", cosa che farebbe pensare che l'amore non è ricambiato, rischi di votarti a una vita di sofferenza. E non so se per inseguire un amore perduto ne vale la pena... abbiamo una sola vita (almeno credo)


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Senza dubbio una delle tue risposte più emozionali e meno ciniche che ho letto finora. Anche tu hai un cuore allora
> 
> Attenzione però, se la ami ancora e lei non ti ha dimostrato volontà di cambiamento o di "riparazione", cosa che farebbe pensare che l'amore non è ricambiato, rischi di votarti a una vita di sofferenza. E non so se per inseguire un amore perduto ne vale la pena... abbiamo una sola vita (almeno credo)


Ma scherzi? io sono un tenerone. Chi mi conosce bene lo sa


----------



## patroclo (9 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :bleble:



:wide-grin:


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu riesci a provare sentimenti soltanto quando dall'altra parte si innesca un gioco di specchi? Domanda seria.


Non ho capito.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Concordo che il tradimento non sia in se la causa della crisi di una e che spesso il tradimento sia causato da una crisi esistente, tuttavia, anche nel caso in cui il destino finale della coppia sia la separazione, un tradimento allarga le fratture che già ci sono e che già fanno male
> Se io e mia moglie decidessimo di separarci senza terzi incomodi in mezzo sarebbe comunque un trauma ma conserverei nei suoi confronti come persona un rispetto ed una fiducia inalterata che aiuterebbe entrambi a chiudere al meglio possibile (anche per i figli) una relazione
> La "presenza" di un terzo incomodo invece mina i rapporti a livello personale nella coppia e anche l'eventuale separazione (di solito) ne risente negativamente
> Insomma se dobbiamo separarci già è un dolore per entrambi, se in più mi manchi di rispetto ...


Il fatto che la presenza di un terzo crei fratture spesso insanabili è vero.


----------



## void (9 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho nemici...:carneval:
> Sono abbastanza concreto.
> 13 scopate non possono costare 200.000 euro, annessi e connessi, la presenza e il futuro di mia figlia, una vita di merda per anni con zero soldi in tasca.
> 13 scopate possono valere al limite altrettante 13 scopate mie con un'altra, o qualche altra cosa che sia paragonabile.
> ...


Difficile dare valore al numero di scopate in un tradimento. Quanto vale un pompino? 
E un bacio? Magari più di 13 scopate, dipende.

Il tradimento in se stesso non è valorizzabile, le sue conseguenze lo sono. Ma alla fine è come dare un valore alla propria vita. Anche a 50 anni decidere del tempo che ci rimane in funzione del valore economico della separazione può non essere accettabile.
Il futuro dei figli, è un'altra cosa. Ma è spesso anche un alibi.
Penso che se tu sei ancora li, in realtà le considerazioni sono state altre.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Mi riferivo a quel che hai scritto prima. Il pezzo che ho citato. Dove hai scritto che col tuo ex marito se vi foste parlati con sincerità vi sareste lasciati comunque.
Da come l'avevi messa lì sembra che tu riesca ad a provare sentimenti per qualcuno sono quando sei tranquilla di essere ricambiata. In quel senso dicevo.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Difficile dare valore al numero di scopate in un tradimento. Quanto vale un pompino?
> E un bacio? Magari più di 13 scopate, dipende.
> 
> Il tradimento in se stesso non è valorizzabile, le sue conseguenze lo sono. Ma alla fine è come dare un valore alla propria vita. Anche a 50 anni decidere del tempo che ci rimane in funzione del valore economico della separazione può non essere accettabile.
> ...


Anche - e soprattutto -   altre.
Necessariamente si schematizza nel comunicarle agli altri.


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quel che hai scritto prima. Il pezzo che ho citato. Dove hai scritto che col tuo ex marito se vi foste parlati con sincerità vi sareste lasciati comunque.
> Da come l'avevi messa lì sembra che tu riesca ad a provare sentimenti per qualcuno sono quando sei tranquilla di essere ricambiata. In quel senso dicevo.


No no. Io avevo smesso probabilmente di amarlo già da tempo, ma ero molto legata al mio ruolo di moglie e madre che forse mi impediva di vedere che c'erano problemi grossi.
Lui, tradendomi, ha scoperchiato il vaso e mi ha costretto a vedere ciò che non vedevo.
Per questo dicevo che non sempre la responsabilità della fine di un matrimonio è del traditore.
Il tradimento è una carognata che fa male perché causa una grande ferita all'orgoglio. Perché ti riporta alla realtà. Ti fa sentire ingannato e solo.
Ma i problemi spesso sono a monte, secondo la mia esperienza.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanti anni sono quindi che stai ai domiciliari? :rotfl:


Devo dire che dopo gli ultimi eventi me ne farei altri 100 di anni ai domiciliari.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> scenari che mi capitano spesso per motivi professionali:
> 
> Casa familiare intestata a uno solo (traditore) con l'altro che ha messo una barca di soldi "a fidasse" non dmostrabili. Senza figli.
> Figli che per motivi x non vogliono seguire il tradito nella sua crociata per la dignità
> ...


Quale è la spiegazione del fatto che i figli non vogliono seguire il tradito ?
E’ possibile che anche il traditore metta i figli contro il tradito ?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Maggio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale è la spiegazione del fatto che i figli non vogliono seguire il tradito ?
> E’ possibile che anche il traditore metta i figli contro il tradito ?


La casistica è ampia e variegata.
 il caso in cui il traditore mette i figli contro il Tradito, a dirtela tutta è abbastanza marginale. Per lo più si tratta di reazioni a un tradito che cerca di ostacolare la relazione genitori-figli. Ripeto, non tutti i traditori sono cattivi genitori, anzi. Spesso e volentieri le attenzioni verso i figli aumentano.
Molto dipende anche dall'età dei figli. Quando hai 12 13 anni si innesca un giochetto bastardo in base al quale la brava mamma cornuta che ti sta col fiato sul collo perché sublima i suoi giramenti di culo nella mission di mamma è la rappresentazione di un mondo fatto di regole e divieti. Ovvio che un padre, anche qualora non sia dotato di un carisma devastante, che riesce ad inserirsi in questo meccanismo, diventa l'alfiere del libertà creando un meccanismo del tipo mamma mi dice di no quindi vado da papà.
Ti faccio un esempio molto stupido. Io e la legittima abbiamo raggiunto anni fa, in tempi non sospetti, un accordo preciso sulla sicurezza e l'incolumità della creatura, sennó ci saremmo ammazzati: ci siamo divisi le attività in base alla ansia che generano per cui io sono il padre degenere che la porta a fare le regate con il mare mosso oppure le esplorazioni in montagna da cui ritorna regolarmente coperta di graffi e sbucciature, lei è quella che le ha comprato la bicicletta con le rotelle casco ginocchiere e paragomiti, io quello che le toglie le rotelle e si scorda in modo tattico casco ginocchiere e paragomiti.
Ora, questo è un tipo di impostazione del rapporto che, quando mia figlia avrà 12-13 anni, la porterà automaticamente a parlare con me quando avrà un problema che richieda complicità, e con la madre quando avrà un esigenza di tipo pratico. Ma è già tutto scritto. Non è che l'eventuale scoperta delle corna potrebbe cambiare qualcosa. Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di essere capiti. Probabilmente la necessità fondamentale di chiunque. Ed essere tra i due, il genitore che ti capisce, prescinde dalle corna.
Se poi i figli sono ancora più grandi, e sono più di uno, subentra anche la potenza di fuoco conomica. Esempio ancora piú stupido. 18 anni, patente, sei mesi ad imparare a guidare con la macchina da sfasciare che abbiamo avuto tutti, e cominciano ad arrivare le richieste della macchina nuova. Mamma fa 1000 sacrifici compra la macchina a rate ed ogni singola volta che c'è la rata da pagare in qualche modo lo fa pesare. Arriva papà, fa 1000 sacrifici, compra la macchina a rate ed ogni singola volta che c'è la rata da pagare non ti rompe i coglioni. Secondo te da che parte penderà l'ago della bilancia?


----------

